# Times when you've had to bite your tongue



## sbl

I just seen a girl give her 5 week old chocolate.
:shock:

Anyone else seen anything that they had to bite their tongue on?


----------



## Wishing_well

A million things. 
Usually at baby groups, involving food, sleeping, crying, attention...

I just want to scream or advise them! But I hate people giving me "advice" so I leave it.


----------



## Noelle610

Two things:

Sleep training very young babies, a common practice in my mom's group (8 weeks+)

The claim that babies need to "learn to be independent" and shouldn't be held too much. I hear this from moms and child free folks. In a similar vein, the assertion that cries "for attention" shouldn't be responded to. Okay, judgey moment... Please don't shoot me.... Then these moms wonder why my kid is so affectionate and ask how they can get their 11 month old to cuddle more :dohh:


----------



## Twister

I had to bite my tongue when I was pregnant and my friend recommended that as long as LO was clean and fed that I leave her to cry from birth so she didn't "get used" to me responding to get every cry (god forbid!). I just smiled and nodded whilst thinking "errrr.. NO THANKS".


----------



## Wishing_well

Yep my baby group is full of "don't let them sleep in your bed, you'll never get them out", "I gave him baby rice/bananas at 8 weeks and he sttn" or the classic "he's just crying for attention so I ignore him"... No he's just fallen over! 

Blah! 
It's a wonder I have any friends there!


----------



## Noelle610

Yeah, I don't get it. I babysat for a friend yesterday with another 11 month old and she's a great kid. Her mom is more of the "don't spoil her" perspective. It was really interesting to compare our kids and I can't say for sure if it was personality or how they're parented, but man her kid can SCREAM! My daughter was extremely high needs/fussy, but she doesn't SCREAM like that now that her reflux is controlled. I did woneder for a moment if it was because her mom doesn't necessarily respond to just fussing whereas I immediately tend to my DD. She sure is quiet compared to this kid and she's not "easy" by any meaning of the word!


----------



## L.A Mommy

Twister said:


> I had to bite my tongue when I was pregnant and my friend recommended that as long as LO was clean and fed that I leave her to cry from birth so she didn't "get used" to me responding to get every cry (god forbid!). I just smiled and nodded whilst thinking "errrr.. NO THANKS".

Omg my BF says this all the time about LO... kills me each time :dohh:


----------



## AnneD

Oh yeah. When someone tells me that their kid took first steps at six months, or said first words in context at three months, I always have to bite my tongue to stop myself saying, "You know that's bullshit, yeah?"


----------



## L.A Mommy

Ohhhh this one... I take a small transit shuttle bus to get around town as I dont have a car, so yesterday the shuttle bus stopped to take a 15 minute break. The bus driver says.. you can get out if you want.. it will be better for the baby. So I say.. no thank you I'll stay inside, I need to feed him anyway and she says.. no you come sit out side .. so I say ok whatever.. maybe fresh air will do us some good. As soon as I get off the bus she closes the doors and the only place to sit with LO is directly in the hot sun. Im thinking.. you idiot now were in the sun. So she comes back from her bathroom break and asks me (no joke) about 20 times if LO is cold. I say.. no he's fine and she says (20 times more) are you sure? All Im thinking is... OMG lady.. were broiling in the hot sun let us on the freakin bus LOL!!! OH and then she precedes to start touching LO's leg to see if he's cold... hands off lady!!

Im always getting asked if LO is cold or hot or he needs a hat on or a blanket... drives me nuts!!!


----------



## AnneD

Oh, and every time FIL has told me that FF is so much easier and more practical than BF, you just sterilize the bottle, boil the kettle, dump in the powder, bung in the microwave. I have always wanted to say it is definitely easier for those who don't lactate, and especially for men, but please let me just get on with it as I don't want my baby howling with hunger while you drone on about it.


*I do realize BF is not easy for everyone. It's just that my FIL disagrees with breastfeeding.*


----------



## vintagecat

Ha! I love this thread. Hope it doesn't turn into some nasty debate because I could go on and on about the things that irritate me.

I have very few friends who breastfeed and they constantly talk about why they didn't/couldn't breastfeed without me even asking or bringing it up. Whenever I hear some of the common reasons that could have been resolved with more education, I just hold my tongue because it's not as if they can go back in time and do it over again. I just say that I can offer support and tips for their future children if they want it.

Crotch-dangler baby carriers! ARGH.

Smoking around babies and children. GRRRR.


----------



## robinator

When people go on about all the tv shows their babies like.


----------



## Noelle610

The breastfeeding thing is tough, because I'm guilty of being one who was uneducated with issues that likely could have been resolved. I think your friends are likely just embarassed that it didn't work out and feel the need to justify it.

Funny enough, I often have to bite my tongue in these situations even though I've been there! So right there with you. Every time a mom in my moms' group tells a new mother to give a pacifier to combat comfort sucking, I think "That's what they're SUPPOSED to do. Comfort suck".


----------



## _jellybean_

Sleep training


----------



## sevenofnine

My girl sleeps in a bassinet right next to our bed. I have someone that keeps telling me that I need to get her out of my room RIGHT NOW or she'll never sleep on her own, and the world might explode if I don't.

I always just bite my tongue. I think I'm doing pretty good... she sleeps well in her bassinet and goes down easy for bed! In fact, she slept 5 hours straight last night, ate, then went right back down for another 3 1/2!!! (Last night was a better than normal night!) 

Now I just need to work on those daytime naps!!! :dohh:


----------



## katiemae7031

Recently an acquaintance of mine on facebook had uploaded a pic of her and her daughter in the car (her daughter was in the backseat, she was in the front seat). The picture was captioned "On our way to nana's house." Well, I guess I am the only one that noticed her daughter was not sitting rear-facing in her carseat (she is only 1.5 years old). I thought this is dangerous for a child to sit front-facing until 2+ yrs? Or if they are over 45 lbs? Anyway, of course I didn't say anything bc it would be inappropriate to call her out on fb for the entire world to see. So I didn't speak up. But I'm still bothered by this when I think about it....does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Dragonfly

Yes and even on this forum I had to sit on my hands a few times. But off line its hard also but least I do bite my tongue but sadly no one done that for me when they didnt agree with my parenting.

I also never seen someone with a child the same name as me Severofnine.


----------



## socitycourty

when someone told me a few months ago that I could have kept BF if I tried harder. Had to actually restrain myself from punching because it had nothing to do with me.

Had to keep from punching my DH's cousin when she told me that I could have "just gotten the baby out" instead of my EMCS. OMG i was so mad. this was when I was visiting her after she gave birth to her baby, vaginally. in the same hospital where my LO was born. i was definitely upset after that

Don't agree with the independent baby thing too. but i'm nice so if people try to give me advice, I just smile and say oh i'll try that or sounds good. I don't feel like it's my mission to "educate" other people. people do what works for them anyway


----------



## AnneD

When a GP sees an allergic reaction and says he's never ever seen anything like that. I've been tempted to say he can't have that much experience then, and could I please see someone else.

When a vegetarian says I can't have a meat dish, and goes on to lecture me about vegetarianism and morality. I'll eat what I want, thank you very much.

When FIL says my baby will have rusks like all other children. 'Cause it's traditional. I won't keep quiet on this one once I start weaning.

When someone moans about being poor and then shops in the most expensive places.

I shouldn't have read this thread, I'll get banned. :winkwink:


----------



## staralfur

I have a friend who seems to think her LO self-weaned from breastfeeding at 5 months. I would shrug it off if she didn't ALWAYS say things to me like "Oh I'm so sad you're still breastfeeding, I wish my LO would've breastfed longer but he just didn't seem interested after I stopped nursing him before naps and bedtime and stuffed him full of solids at 5 months :(..." Hm, yeah. I just tell her if she wants to BF longer next time and her baby is "self-weaning" again she can come talk to me.


----------



## mommie2be

YES. 
Corey loves bread. We usually have some type of bread with our meals and he eats his food & his bread. When we go to OHs aunts house for dinner, their family friend is always there & this woman has the nerve to tell me that MY son is going to be obese because he eats bread with his dinner!!! :growlmad:


----------



## sbl

Great replies ladies. The girl who gave her baby chocolate at 5 weeks said to me after.."haven't you given her chocolate yet??" Eh no she's only 5 months old why would I??

My other things are....commenting on babies weight be they big or small. 
People making stupid remarks when bubs is crying, like mil say's "oh did mummy pinch you?"
People pronouncing my babies name wrong even though I've said it a hundred times and its not that difficult.
And sick relatives/friends visiting baby. Eh no feck off, we don't want you here germy!! :haha:


----------



## sevenofnine

Dragonfly said:


> I also never seen someone with a child the same name as me Severofnine.

It's a beautiful name!


----------



## sevenofnine

sbl said:


> .commenting on babies weight be they big or small.

I get that a lot, people ask if I'm feeding her right since she's so small.

"No, I choose NOT to feed my baby, I like her better this way!" :dohh:

Although I know they're just joking, so this really doesn't bother me! :haha:


----------



## Menelly

Noelle610 said:


> Yeah, I don't get it. I babysat for a friend yesterday with another 11 month old and she's a great kid. Her mom is more of the "don't spoil her" perspective. It was really interesting to compare our kids and I can't say for sure if it was personality or how they're parented, but man her kid can SCREAM! My daughter was extremely high needs/fussy, but she doesn't SCREAM like that now that her reflux is controlled. I did woneder for a moment if it was because her mom doesn't necessarily respond to just fussing whereas I immediately tend to my DD. She sure is quiet compared to this kid and she's not "easy" by any meaning of the word!

I think it totally depends on the kid and not the parenting philosophy. Because I'm very attachment parenting and my child can banshee shriek the wallpaper off the walls. (It's killing my ears.) Some babies just love the sound of their own shriek! LOL


----------



## AnneD

sbl said:


> And sick relatives/friends visiting baby. Eh no feck off, we don't want you here germy!! :haha:

Oh don't start me on this!
"Well she's got to catch it from someone!" 
"It's good for her immune system!" 
"I get it (rota virus) every year, and I'm fine." 

The last one is from MIL, who was mortally offended that I refused to go and visit her when she was in hospital with rota virus when baby was 2 days old. MIL works in school/nursery and is a great spreader of diseases because she will not cancel holidays etc. when she's ill. Her hometown is full of measles and call me paranid, but I am not going down nor am I keen on her coming up. She once visited when I was pregnant and she had shingles, without so much as asking me if I was ok with it. She proudly showed off her sores, too.


----------



## Noelle610

Menelly said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get it. I babysat for a friend yesterday with another 11 month old and she's a great kid. Her mom is more of the "don't spoil her" perspective. It was really interesting to compare our kids and I can't say for sure if it was personality or how they're parented, but man her kid can SCREAM! My daughter was extremely high needs/fussy, but she doesn't SCREAM like that now that her reflux is controlled. I did woneder for a moment if it was because her mom doesn't necessarily respond to just fussing whereas I immediately tend to my DD. She sure is quiet compared to this kid and she's not "easy" by any meaning of the word!
> 
> I think it totally depends on the kid and not the parenting philosophy. Because I'm very attachment parenting and my child can banshee shriek the wallpaper off the walls. (It's killing my ears.) Some babies just love the sound of their own shriek! LOLClick to expand...

Fair enough! I totally believe some things are nature versus nurture :thumbup:


----------



## alaskagrown

My cousin made a FB post about how excited she was that her pediatrician recommended she start her "big" 2 month old on solids because he's must be so hungry....AGG!!


----------



## sbl

alaskagrown said:


> My cousin made a FB post about how excited she was that her pediatrician recommended she start her "big" 2 month old on solids because he's must be so hungry....AGG!!

My nephew was HUGE and still had no solids till 17 weeks just lots of milk. I find that so hard to believe. Laugh it off.


----------



## Scrooples

My friend told me when baby was 4 days old and wouldn't sleep in her Moses basket to put her in, shut the door and leave her to scream. If I didn't I'd have a baby that'd never sleep in her own cot. Oh, and she had a glass of wine every evening so that it didn't bother her so much if the kids were screaming!


----------



## girlnboots

My ex-in-laws are terrible.

They gave a newborn ice cream and chocolate pudding when she was 2-3 weeks old. They also let her play with prescription pain killer bottles as rattles. The baby slept on the couch until she was about 6-7 months old. They had 2 cribs for some reason after, and had her toys and softies in the nice crib, and had the crib she slept in held together with duct tape and a parenting book. After the crib incident, I refused to go back to their house for any reason.

They said all this was ok because they "raised four kids and they knew what they were doing." Both of them are former drug addicts. Their older middle son is in and out of jail for theft and breaking and entering, their younger middle son is an abusive video-game addict with a violent temper, and their daughter had 2 kids by different men by the time she was 19 and constantly ran around with a crowd involved with drugs and alcohol.

Yup. Just who I want to give me parenting advice. Thank god I got out of that one!


----------



## Noelle610

girlnboots said:


> *They said all this was ok because they "raised four kids and they knew what they were doing."* Both of them are former drug addicts. Their older middle son is in and out of jail for theft and breaking and entering, their younger middle son is an abusive video-game addict with a violent temper, and their daughter had 2 kids by different men by the time she was 19 and constantly ran around with a crowd involved with drugs and alcohol.
> 
> Yup. Just who I want to give me parenting advice. Thank god I got out of that one!

I love it when people use this as evidence they qualified to give advice....


----------



## Twister

Ugh I hate when people say that too lol. Oh keeps saying it about his parents because I keep disagreeing with things they suggest, it's not that I don't think they're capable, it's just that things have changed since they raised kids and a lot of the stuff they suggest is outdated. Plus I want to raise LO our way, not someone else's.

My nan asked why LO doesn't sttn and then went on to say "well all of mine slept through from 6 weeks" I find it hard to believe that after 6 weeks non of her 4 kids ever woke up in the night ever again lol.

I have to bite my tongue when people wean super early (as in before 17 weeks) and say that their baby was 'hungry and needed more'. I feel like telling them that a couple of spoonfuls of baby rice is hardly going to make much difference and to just give them more milk. 

I also have to hold back when people suggest giving LO junk food. Literally as soon as I uploaded a photo of LO tasting her first solids my nan was asking if she could have chocolate and mil said we should give her rusks and chocolate pudding because oh used to love them (well no wonder he has a sweet tooth).


----------



## Noelle610

Twister said:


> My nan asked why LO doesn't sttn and then went on to say "well all of mine slept through from 6 weeks" I find it hard to believe that after 6 weeks non of her 4 kids ever woke up in the night ever again lol.

She probably meant 6 YEARS OLD and forgot because it was so awful LOL. I sincerely think people block it out :haha:


----------



## susannah14

Oh man I've got everyone beat. :dohh:

I met a mom over the weekend. This mom is my good friend's cousin.

-Her 5 year old daughter weighs over 110 pounds due to a terrible diet of candy and junk food.
-The mom lost 200 pounds because of anorexia and bulimia, including while she was pregnant with her 9 month old. The doctors kept telling her she HAD to eat and she didn't listen so she starved herself while pregnant. This is really sad.
-All she gave her 9 month old baby all day while we were with her was one bottle of formula, which she had left out in the sun on the beach all day. Oh and a few pretzels.
-Gives her 9 month old candy to suck on to get him to stop whining.
-Her 9 month old's carseat is forward facing and get this- she doesn't even strap that precious little boy in. SHE DOESN'T BUCKLE IT.
-She wasn't sure who the father of her 5 year old was until she came out and then she was like "Oh it was the black guy".
-We were with her on Saturday. On Sunday she found out she is pregnant again. All I could think is "Oh those poor children."

I kept asking my friend...is there anything physically wrong with the 5 year old to make her so obese? Nope, just terrible diet. Is it lack of education on the mom's part? Nope, she just doesn't care.

I have to think there's something mentally wrong with this woman, and the whole situation is really sad. Those kids...


----------



## dawno

Every time I go to Walmart!


----------



## aliss

susannah14 said:


> -She wasn't sure who the father of her 5 year old was until she came out and then she was like "Oh it was the black guy".

Ohhh..... no girl.

https://ebengregory.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/mariah-no.gif


----------



## sevenofnine

susannah14 said:


> Oh man I've got everyone beat. :dohh:
> 
> I met a mom over the weekend. This mom is my good friend's cousin.
> 
> -Her 5 year old daughter weighs over 110 pounds due to a terrible diet of candy and junk food.
> -The mom lost 200 pounds because of anorexia and bulimia, including while she was pregnant with her 9 month old. The doctors kept telling her she HAD to eat and she didn't listen so she starved herself while pregnant. This is really sad.
> -All she gave her 9 month old baby all day while we were with her was one bottle of formula, which she had left out in the sun on the beach all day. Oh and a few pretzels.
> -Gives her 9 month old candy to suck on to get him to stop whining.
> -Her 9 month old's carseat is forward facing and get this- she doesn't even strap that precious little boy in. SHE DOESN'T BUCKLE IT.
> -She wasn't sure who the father of her 5 year old was until she came out and then she was like "Oh it was the black guy".
> -We were with her on Saturday. On Sunday she found out she is pregnant again. All I could think is "Oh those poor children."
> 
> I kept asking my friend...is there anything physically wrong with the 5 year old to make her so obese? Nope, just terrible diet. Is it lack of education on the mom's part? Nope, she just doesn't care.
> 
> I have to think there's something mentally wrong with this woman, and the whole situation is really sad. Those kids...

Oh. My. Goodness. 

I wish you were making all that up...


----------



## babydust1990

I've just had to hold my tongue when I saw 3 'friends' on fb discussing that how they keep their children in bed at night... One locked the door, the other tied string from their handle to another door handle and the other turned the handle upside down... I felt like putting 'what if there's a fire?!'


----------



## susannah14

sevenofnine said:


> susannah14 said:
> 
> 
> Oh man I've got everyone beat. :dohh:
> 
> I met a mom over the weekend. This mom is my good friend's cousin.
> 
> -Her 5 year old daughter weighs over 110 pounds due to a terrible diet of candy and junk food.
> -The mom lost 200 pounds because of anorexia and bulimia, including while she was pregnant with her 9 month old. The doctors kept telling her she HAD to eat and she didn't listen so she starved herself while pregnant. This is really sad.
> -All she gave her 9 month old baby all day while we were with her was one bottle of formula, which she had left out in the sun on the beach all day. Oh and a few pretzels.
> -Gives her 9 month old candy to suck on to get him to stop whining.
> -Her 9 month old's carseat is forward facing and get this- she doesn't even strap that precious little boy in. SHE DOESN'T BUCKLE IT.
> -She wasn't sure who the father of her 5 year old was until she came out and then she was like "Oh it was the black guy".
> -We were with her on Saturday. On Sunday she found out she is pregnant again. All I could think is "Oh those poor children."
> 
> I kept asking my friend...is there anything physically wrong with the 5 year old to make her so obese? Nope, just terrible diet. Is it lack of education on the mom's part? Nope, she just doesn't care.
> 
> I have to think there's something mentally wrong with this woman, and the whole situation is really sad. Those kids...
> 
> Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> I wish you were making all that up...Click to expand...

Me too :nope:

We were all discussing it at dinner and how they (my friend's family) wish they could say something...but HOW? How do you tell someone else how to parent without it blowing up in your face? At some point it's a danger to the children so you HAVE to say something...but the car seat thing seems dangerous to me...


----------



## sevenofnine

babydust1990 said:


> I've just had to hold my tongue when I saw 3 'friends' on fb discussing that how they keep their children in bed at night... One locked the door, the other tied string from their handle to another door handle and the other turned the handle upside down... I felt like putting 'what if there's a fire?!'

No kidding!!

When we moved into a farmhouse we're renting from an older couple, one of their kids' old rooms had a lock on the OUTSIDE of the door... and it gave me the creeps. 

I'm not saying it was for locking the kid in there, but what other reason would there be to have a lock on a door from the outside... for a kids room... :shrug:


----------



## babydust1990

sevenofnine said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I've just had to hold my tongue when I saw 3 'friends' on fb discussing that how they keep their children in bed at night... One locked the door, the other tied string from their handle to another door handle and the other turned the handle upside down... I felt like putting 'what if there's a fire?!'
> 
> No kidding!!
> 
> When we moved into a farmhouse we're renting from an older couple, one of their kids' old rooms had a lock on the OUTSIDE of the door... and it gave me the creeps.
> 
> I'm not saying it was for locking the kid in there, but what other reason would there be to have a lock on a door from the outside... for a kids room... :shrug:Click to expand...

The thought really upsets me tbh. We had a no locks (inside or out) on bedroom doors when I was young and I'll be doing the same! My biggest fear is a house fire :nope:


----------



## Twister

Two of our 3 bedrooms have a lock on the outside and at the very top of the door, our room and LO's room. The spare room doesn't though. I also wondered why there would be locks on the outside of the doors, I posted a thread on here I believe and a lot of people said it could be to keep dogs or children OUT of the rooms during the day:shrug: i'm not entirely convinced though otherwise there would be locks on all the bedroom doors. I dread to think tbh.


----------



## babydust1990

We don't even have a lock on our bathroom door :haha:


----------



## diggory77

My MIL had to put a lock on her daughters room on the outside as my DH (her son) used to break into his sisters room and empty her knickers all over the floor when she had gone to school when he was little- bloody monkey!
Xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Someone had a carseat perched on this shopping cart.
 



Attached Files:







kohlscart.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 52


----------



## sbl

CeeDee said:


> Someone had a carseat perched on this shopping cart.

OMG, well thats clever.


----------



## Wishing_well

I absolutely cannot stand people that wean early! (Yes I know I'll get abuse for saying that!)
Seriously, a 3 month old doesn't need food, even if he is "so hungry", just give them more milk!


----------



## Noelle610

Wishing_well said:


> I absolutely cannot stand people that wean early! (Yes I know I'll get abuse for saying that!)
> Seriously, a 3 month old doesn't need food, even if he is "so hungry", just give them more milk!

This drives me bonkers too! It flies in the face of pretty much all current research and it just doesn't make sense!! Milk = far more calories than rice cereal/carrots/pears :dohh:


----------



## Scally

sevenofnine said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I've just had to hold my tongue when I saw 3 'friends' on fb discussing that how they keep their children in bed at night... One locked the door, the other tied string from their handle to another door handle and the other turned the handle upside down... I felt like putting 'what if there's a fire?!'
> 
> No kidding!!
> 
> When we moved into a farmhouse we're renting from an older couple, one of their kids' old rooms had a lock on the OUTSIDE of the door... and it gave me the creeps.
> 
> I'm not saying it was for locking the kid in there, but what other reason would there be to have a lock on a door from the outside... for a kids room... :shrug:Click to expand...

We used to have a lock on the outside of our door when we were kids- really not for a good reason, my mum used to lock it if my dad got drunk and was wanting to "discipline" us, he was usually so drunk he didn't work out there was a lock, it kept us safe. I thanked my mum for that a lot, I would never use such a thing to stop kids from getting out, awful just awful x


----------



## Noelle610

Can I just say... This thread isn't helping me with my recent efforts on being compassionate rather than judging :rofl:


----------



## Sproglet

My (and my brothers) bedroom had a hook and eye catch at the top of the door. It was there after my younger cousins came to live with us, so we could put things we didn't want them to play with in our rooms and they couldn't get at it while we were out.


----------



## Wishing_well

My sister is currently giving her 4 month old puréed stuff as apparently she needs "to get used to tastes before she's weaned". Um no, that's the whole point of weaning!

I gently tried to explain about allergies and blw, but she used the "doctor told me to" card.....
He didn't.


----------



## armywife11

I have to bite my tongue a bunch when people ask for advice and then get mad with the advice you give. I have learned to not be mad about it anymore but it is frustrating.


----------



## robinator

I'll admit it..... I don't know why moms cart their wide awake babies around in their carseat. Car to shopping cart to car to baby group to car, etc. However, I don't think I ever would have thought twice about it if not for all the babywearing threads. Hell, without those threads and the knowledge, I probably would have been that mom. But now I see it as, don't you know your little baby would love nothing more than to be held?


----------



## robinator

armywife11 said:


> I have to bite my tongue a bunch when people ask for advice and then get mad with the advice you give. I have learned to not be mad about it anymore but it is frustrating.

Goodness; this to the nth degree!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

sbl said:


> alaskagrown said:
> 
> 
> My cousin made a FB post about how excited she was that her pediatrician recommended she start her "big" 2 month old on solids because he's must be so hungry....AGG!!
> 
> My nephew was HUGE and still had no solids till 17 weeks just lots of milk. I find that so hard to believe. Laugh it off.Click to expand...

My daughter was HUGE and she didn't have solids until 6 months. In fact, she was less hungry than her brother who I admit I did wean early but I was younger and less educated and just went off what my mum and health visitor said but this time I just went with Lily and she just wasn't interested, it was about 3 days before she turned 6 months when she grabbed some toast of my plate, I stopped as it had salted butter and went and cut up a nectarine and she ate the whole thing. 

I hate seeing people wearing baby carriers wrong, when the baby just seems to be dangling off them. I'm not a baby wearer but I'm pretty sure they shouldn't be swinging about. 

Also there is a woman who I see every time I pick Toby up from school who has a pushchair with one of those additional seats that can be clipped on the front. The girl in the front one is always asleep and because it's not a proper seat she's just dangling out of it, can't be good for her spine. And then has an older bigger child crammed in the proper seat part behind the clip on seat with no room and her legs dangling out. The girl is at least 4 so she seems big enough to be able to walk and I have seen her walking, and I know there are reasons she might not be able to walk very far but if that be the case she should find a double that is suitable instead of cramming two large children into a pushchair made for one child.


----------



## C_baby

This made me laugh so much mainly because I spend all day long biting my tongue, my Stepson does things with my beautiful grandbaby guided by his ex and her family that make me raise my eyebrows all the time. They have far too much influence on his life and he spends most of this time doing odd jobs for them for bits of pocket money so everything I do try and suggest falls on deaf ears. I've learnt for my own sanity to try to ignore it so I just keep it zipped.

Currently food is a huge bug bear of mine, basically unless I give her things she ONLY (at 15 months) has cold jarred 4m+ food, chocolate and crisps. I'll make a meal for all of us including my 7 month old and he'll insist on giving her a jar before we sit down. She is more than capable of eating food but somehow they've convinced him babies need jars.

From the age of 4 months she has come home from their house with chocolate bars or wotsit orange stains (usually both) down her clothes Every. Single. Day. I'll be like what's all over her? And the answer is "Oh I went to the shop and *the other grandparents* gave her a milky way", and as if it's not bad enough that they constantly fill her with crap she'll be absolutely covered with it and they don't even change her clothes or wash her face and hands! 

I could go on forever to be honest but I've already wound myself up!! :rofl:


----------



## Twister

Wishing_well said:


> I absolutely cannot stand people that wean early! (Yes I know I'll get abuse for saying that!)
> Seriously, a 3 month old doesn't need food, even if he is "so hungry", just give them more milk!

Agree 100%. 

Tbh it really gets on my wick. Especially when they say "I know my baby best I know what he/she needs" clearly you don't!:grr:


----------



## robinator

Twister said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I absolutely cannot stand people that wean early! (Yes I know I'll get abuse for saying that!)
> Seriously, a 3 month old doesn't need food, even if he is "so hungry", just give them more milk!
> 
> Agree 100%.
> 
> Tbh it really gets on my wick. Especially when they say "I know my baby best I know what he/she needs" clearly you don't!:grr:Click to expand...

Yes, I always read that (in regards to early weaning) as "I have no idea what the hell I'm doing so I'm going to get defensive about it!"


----------



## overcomer79

oops let me comment on the right thread:

to answer OP's question: there are some comments on this thread that I have to bite my tongue on! I think this is the right one! They seem so similar ;).


----------



## susannah14

robinator said:


> I'll admit it..... I don't know why moms cart their wide awake babies around in their carseat. Car to shopping cart to car to baby group to car, etc. However, I don't think I ever would have thought twice about it if not for all the babywearing threads. Hell, without those threads and the knowledge, I probably would have been that mom. But now I see it as, don't you know your little baby would love nothing more than to be held?

Well, my baby was perfectly happy being pushed along in a cart in his carseat even when awake. He's not the cuddling type. Baby wearing is not for everyone. (Yes I babywear but not all the time, and certainly not for long periods of time). 

I think both options are valid... :shrug:


----------



## overcomer79

susannah14 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I'll admit it..... I don't know why moms cart their wide awake babies around in their carseat. Car to shopping cart to car to baby group to car, etc. However, I don't think I ever would have thought twice about it if not for all the babywearing threads. Hell, without those threads and the knowledge, I probably would have been that mom. But now I see it as, don't you know your little baby would love nothing more than to be held?
> 
> Well, my baby was perfectly happy being pushed along in a cart in his carseat even when awake. He's not the cuddling type. Baby wearing is not for everyone. (Yes I babywear but not all the time, and certainly not for long periods of time).
> 
> I think both options are valid... :shrug:Click to expand...

James HATED being worn. Ginny on the other hand gets so excited and dances when I get the ergo out!


----------



## AC1987

Me and my sibblings had locks outside of our doors, my parents said it was to keep us from sleepwalking.. I wonder why they just didnt have a baby gate installed. 


Oh I hafta bite my tongue ALOT but I find myself venting it but to other people.
The whole sugar water thing.

My sister who doesn't have kids and never wants them has told me a few things.
-Just put her down and the floor and let her scream, show her who is boss. (when my LO was tiny!)
-I hope you don't spoil her, she better not turn out bratty
-you should give her candy, its better she has them while shes young

My mom continuely tells me ways I can dry up my milk. 

MIL has said somethings to me as well.. 
"Poor baby, your mom is so mean she starves you" (when shes upset that she can't feed my LO to the point of puking) 

A friend recently told me that her nephew started on solids at 2 months because he needs iit, and was shocked when I told her I was waiting til my LO was ATLEAST 4 months, now looking back I wish I waited til 5 months or more as she wasnt even interested in food back then :baby:


----------



## robinator

susannah14 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I'll admit it..... I don't know why moms cart their wide awake babies around in their carseat. Car to shopping cart to car to baby group to car, etc. However, I don't think I ever would have thought twice about it if not for all the babywearing threads. Hell, without those threads and the knowledge, I probably would have been that mom. But now I see it as, don't you know your little baby would love nothing more than to be held?
> 
> Well, my baby was perfectly happy being pushed along in a cart in his carseat even when awake. He's not the cuddling type. Baby wearing is not for everyone. (Yes I babywear but not all the time, and certainly not for long periods of time).
> 
> I think both options are valid... :shrug:Click to expand...

Then there a shitload of babies out there that hate being worn. Not trying to argue, just saying.


----------



## Noelle610

Twister said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I absolutely cannot stand people that wean early! (Yes I know I'll get abuse for saying that!)
> Seriously, a 3 month old doesn't need food, even if he is "so hungry", just give them more milk!
> 
> Agree 100%.
> 
> Tbh it really gets on my wick. Especially when they say* "I know my baby best I know what he/she needs" *clearly you don't!:grr:Click to expand...

This gets me just as much as someone saying they're raised four kids, so they know what they're doing. Just because you HAVE a kid doesn't mean you're the expert. In fact, I feel like I was a right idiot the first few months of motherhood! In some ways I think that was good because it opened me up to hearing facts/opinions.


----------



## Emma&Freya

I think us Mums forget everyone else knows our baby best than us ourselves, I mean, we dont live with them or look after them.... :haha:


----------



## robinator

Noelle610 said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I absolutely cannot stand people that wean early! (Yes I know I'll get abuse for saying that!)
> Seriously, a 3 month old doesn't need food, even if he is "so hungry", just give them more milk!
> 
> Agree 100%.
> 
> Tbh it really gets on my wick. Especially when they say* "I know my baby best I know what he/she needs" *clearly you don't!:grr:Click to expand...
> 
> This gets me just as much as someone saying they're raised four kids, so they know what they're doing. Just because you HAVE a kid doesn't mean you're the expert. * In fact, I feel like I was a right idiot the first few months of motherhood! In some ways I think that was good because it opened me up to hearing facts/opinions*.Click to expand...

I totally agree. I still feel like an idiot sometimes. Not as much as I did a year ago, though! :haha:


----------



## overcomer79

What's it to you if someone else doesn't babywear? It's a struggle for me. I have muscular issues in my neck and shoulders caused by an injury? For others, like any other decision, it just doesn't suit their family. 

Anyway maybe I should have bitten my tongue on that.


----------



## Wishing_well

overcomer79 said:


> What's it to you if someone else doesn't babywear? It's a struggle for me. I have muscular issues in my neck and shoulders caused by an injury? For others, like any other decision, it just doesn't suit their family.
> 
> Anyway maybe I should have bitten my tongue on that.

Do you really need to turn this into an argument. It wasn't personal. 
It was a lighthearted thread!


----------



## robinator

overcomer79 said:


> What's it to you if someone else doesn't babywear? It's a struggle for me. I have muscular issues in my neck and shoulders caused by an injury? For others, like any other decision, it just doesn't suit their family.
> 
> Anyway maybe I should have bitten my tongue on that.

This thread isn't about you; it isn't about me. It's about things we bite our tongues on.


----------



## Noelle610

Oh I just thought of one!

When people say, "A baby will fit into my life, not the other way around"! That's the worst. You brought a child into this world, they didn't ask to be born! It's not the BABY'S job to make sure you can still have it your way.


----------



## fieryphoenix

Play nice kids! :)


----------



## Wishing_well

I really hate the whole " she/he needs to get used to being away from you!"
Why, so she feels like I've abandoned her..?


----------



## sevenofnine

Twister said:


> Two of our 3 bedrooms have a lock on the outside and at the very top of the door, our room and LO's room. The spare room doesn't though. I also wondered why there would be locks on the outside of the doors, I posted a thread on here I believe and a lot of people said it could be to keep dogs or children OUT of the rooms during the day:shrug: i'm not entirely convinced though otherwise there would be locks on all the bedroom doors. I dread to think tbh.




diggory77 said:


> My MIL had to put a lock on her daughters room on the outside as my DH (her son) used to break into his sisters room and empty her knickers all over the floor when she had gone to school when he was little- bloody monkey!
> Xxx

The weird thing is... this lock is right on the doorknob! Even my 3 year old nephew can unlock it! (He likes to play with it when over and lock his sister inside :dohh:) Creepy!!



Sproglet said:


> My (and my brothers) bedroom had a hook and eye catch at the top of the door. It was there after my younger cousins came to live with us, so we could put things we didn't want them to play with in our rooms and they couldn't get at it while we were out.

Haha, I'm sure there was a better reason to have it, my mind just always goes to the worst scenario!



robinator said:


> I'll admit it..... I don't know why moms cart their wide awake babies around in their carseat. Car to shopping cart to car to baby group to car, etc. However, I don't think I ever would have thought twice about it if not for all the babywearing threads. Hell, without those threads and the knowledge, I probably would have been that mom. But now I see it as, don't you know your little baby would love nothing more than to be held?

I find it quite hard to do my grocery shopping quickly even if I am babywearing. Having to reach around her while she's trying to grab at me and everything is quite difficult. Thus, she stays in the carseat happily playing with toys most times.

I babywear a lot, but shopping tends to be a time when I do not. (At least heavy shopping.) I do really love babywearing though, it's great and she loves it!!


----------



## Twister

Noelle610 said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I absolutely cannot stand people that wean early! (Yes I know I'll get abuse for saying that!)
> Seriously, a 3 month old doesn't need food, even if he is "so hungry", just give them more milk!
> 
> Agree 100%.
> 
> Tbh it really gets on my wick. Especially when they say* "I know my baby best I know what he/she needs" *clearly you don't!:grr:Click to expand...
> 
> This gets me just as much as someone saying they're raised four kids, so they know what they're doing. Just because you HAVE a kid doesn't mean you're the expert. In fact, I feel like I was a right idiot the first few months of motherhood! In some ways I think that was good because it opened me up to hearing facts/opinions.Click to expand...

Yep, tbh I didn't and still don't have a clue! Take sleep for example, I had no idea that my LO was ready to drop a nap until it was pointed out to me on here, there I was spending hours every day fighting with my LO to take naps when it turns out half the time she didn't need or want them:dohh: I tell ya, being baby led ain't half as easy as people make it out to be. Even now I still have to guess when my LO is hungry and go through a checklist of things that could be wrong when she's fussy, all her cries sound the same to me except maybe her pain cry. I'm hopeless lol.


----------



## overcomer79

.


----------



## ShelbyLC

- A friend of a friend weaned her son at 3 months. Made me so sad to hear.

- When people let their babies CIO and there is a legitimate reason for the crying (such as a tummy ache). One of OH's friend's babies is 3 months and CIOs on a regular basis, and she has bad reflux. I'm not saying I'm against CIO or people that do it, but if your baby is in pain, you need to pick him/her up.

- People not putting the chest clip of a car seat over the chest

- People that don't wash their hands for the full 3 minutes before entering the NICU.

:blush: sorry. Didn't mean to go on and on...


----------



## Noelle610

Wishing_well said:


> I really hate the whole " she/he needs to get used to being away from you!"
> Why, so she feels like I've abandoned her..?

I get this too! When I leave my daughter at daycare, she gets upset (she's fine after I leave, but the process is upsetting to her). I usually sit on the floor with her and we cuddle/play for a bit. Another mom always says, "She has to learn sometime". What does she have to learn?! That she will be left abruptly?! Such an odd thing to say.


----------



## Emerald87

Oh I have one!

When a parent says "you can't do 'xyz' to your baby because it's their life and their body" and then go ahead and impose their own dietary/religious/fashion/medical bullsh*t beliefs on their own kids. I've bitten my tongue a few times...


----------



## Tigerlilyb

My Mum, when my baby was 4 months old, going through the dreaded 4 month sleep regression: "Maybe you should just shut her in her room and let her get on with it". Uh no. I'm constantly being told to let her CIO and I refuse. She's 11 months now and has finally started STTN, by herself, with no sleep training. Eat it, you givers of bad advice.

And pretty much everything everyone else has listed in this thread! I don't think I've thanked so many posts in one thread before.


Ooh and my Grandma when LO finally cut her first tooth: "Time to give up breastfeeding!" Noo chance.


----------



## robinator

Noelle610 said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I really hate the whole " she/he needs to get used to being away from you!"
> Why, so she feels like I've abandoned her..?
> 
> I get this too! When I leave my daughter at daycare, she gets upset (she's fine after I leave, but the process is upsetting to her). I usually sit on the floor with her and we cuddle/play for a bit. Another mom always says, "She has to learn sometime". What does she have to learn?! That she will be left abruptly?! Such an odd thing to say.Click to expand...

My baby has a meltdown when I drop her off at church nursery. I've gotten to the point where I just stay with her. They're like, "she's got to learn sometime". I want to say, "well, you've got to learn sometime that she'll cry until she makes herself sick because she's so upset, so why don't you let me make the decisions?"


----------



## Noelle610

ShelbyLC said:


> - When people let their babies CIO and there is a legitimate reason for the crying (such as a tummy ache). One of OH's friend's babies is 3 months and CIOs on a regular basis, and she has bad reflux. I'm not saying I'm against CIO or people that do it, but if your baby is in pain, you need to pick him/her up.

This is awful. As most of you know I'm not against sleep training under certain circumstances, but it's getting ridiculous out there. I'm part of a board that focuses on sleep and I can't tell you how many times someone posts "Doing CIO, baby is teething/sick/whatever". I want to write in all caps, THIS IS NOT THE TIME. It's a hardcore group, so needless to say I'm not very popular on there :dohh: (According to these people there's no such thing as a naturally poor sleeper and regressions don't exist either).


----------



## Wishing_well

Quinn has been away from me for 15 minutes, in the whole year of her life! So what. I'm not going to upset her just so I can have "baby free time"


----------



## Noelle610

robinator said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I really hate the whole " she/he needs to get used to being away from you!"
> Why, so she feels like I've abandoned her..?
> 
> I get this too! When I leave my daughter at daycare, she gets upset (she's fine after I leave, but the process is upsetting to her). I usually sit on the floor with her and we cuddle/play for a bit. Another mom always says, "She has to learn sometime". What does she have to learn?! That she will be left abruptly?! Such an odd thing to say.Click to expand...
> 
> My baby has a meltdown when I drop her off at church nursery. I've gotten to the point where I just stay with her. They're like, "she's got to learn sometime". I want to say, "well, you've got to learn sometime that she'll cry until she makes herself sick because she's so upset, so why don't you let me make the decisions?"Click to expand...

It's kind of sad actually. I wonder why people feel babies need to "learn" these things. From my perspective, they have their whole lives to learn that the world is cruel and unfair. It would be nice for them to "learn" that mom is always there, always offering a safe place and always available for affection should the need arise. At least that's what I want my daughter to learn.


----------



## robinator

Wishing_well said:


> Quinn has been away from me for 15 minutes, in the whole year of her life! So what. I'm not going to upset her just so I can have "baby free time"

Lol, it's hardly baby free time when all you can think of is how upset they probably are


----------



## robinator

Noelle610 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I really hate the whole " she/he needs to get used to being away from you!"
> Why, so she feels like I've abandoned her..?
> 
> I get this too! When I leave my daughter at daycare, she gets upset (she's fine after I leave, but the process is upsetting to her). I usually sit on the floor with her and we cuddle/play for a bit. Another mom always says, "She has to learn sometime". What does she have to learn?! That she will be left abruptly?! Such an odd thing to say.Click to expand...
> 
> My baby has a meltdown when I drop her off at church nursery. I've gotten to the point where I just stay with her. They're like, "she's got to learn sometime". I want to say, "well, you've got to learn sometime that she'll cry until she makes herself sick because she's so upset, so why don't you let me make the decisions?"Click to expand...
> 
> It's kind of sad actually. I wonder why people feel babies need to "learn" these things. From my perspective, they have their whole lives to learn that the world is cruel and unfair. It would be nice for them to "learn" that mom is always there, always offering a safe place and always available for affection should the need arise. At least that's what I want my daughter to learn.Click to expand...

Amen, sister!


----------



## weejenb

DS is a very congested baby, he's full of mucus and is always making a grunting/wheezing/snoring noise. I've had him at the doctors more times than I care to count, discussed it endlessly with the HV, and we've all eliminated any known cause, hopefully he'll grow out of it but regardless of this he is a very happy, content baby. Doesn't stop anyone who holds him 'oh, you can feel his chest!' or 'listen to that noise, he's full of the cold' or 'he doesn't sound right, he must be unwell, you should get him seen'.
I have bitten my tongue SO many times against saying something rude, especially when its the same people who say it even though they know I've had him seen plenty of times! I have to go with 'hes not unwell, hes just congested, we don't know why but there is nothing 'wrong' with him. as I've already told you' :dohh:


----------



## Noelle610

I mean, I think it's okay to have some time to yourself if you so desire. I'm a working mom and enjoy my job. But I don't think one should be encouraged to be apart from their baby purely to teach "teach" them. An infant doesn't need to learn independence. I also find that it feels unnatural for me to be away from her for too long.


----------



## Wishing_well

Noelle610 said:


> I mean, I think it's okay to have some time to yourself if you so desire. I'm a working mom and enjoy my job. But I don't think one should be encouraged to be apart from their baby purely to teach "teach" them. An infant doesn't need to learn independence. I also find that it feels unnatural for me to be away from her for too long.

Exactly. 
I only left her (with my mum) to have my wisdom teeth out and it was the longest 15 minutes ever. I just wanted to run back to her. 

I get that parents need/want time away and that's fine. I just feel like part of me is missing and I can't relax!


----------



## overcomer79

weejenb said:


> DS is a very congested baby, he's full of mucus and is always making a grunting/wheezing/snoring noise. I've had him at the doctors more times than I care to count, discussed it endlessly with the HV, and we've all eliminated any known cause, hopefully he'll grow out of it but regardless of this he is a very happy, content baby. Doesn't stop anyone who holds him 'oh, you can feel his chest!' or 'listen to that noise, he's full of the cold' or 'he doesn't sound right, he must be unwell, you should get him seen'.
> I have bitten my tongue SO many times against saying something rude, especially when its the same people who say it even though they know I've had him seen plenty of times! I have to go with 'hes not unwell, hes just congested, we don't know why but there is nothing 'wrong' with him. as I've already told you' :dohh:

James was like this. He has allergies even though the tests say no. I always hated hearing "he's so congested" or "get him to the dr".


----------



## robinator

Wishing_well said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> I mean, I think it's okay to have some time to yourself if you so desire. I'm a working mom and enjoy my job. But I don't think one should be encouraged to be apart from their baby purely to teach "teach" them. An infant doesn't need to learn independence. I also find that it feels unnatural for me to be away from her for too long.
> 
> Exactly.
> I only left her (with my mum) to have my wisdom teeth out and it was the longest 15 minutes ever. I just wanted to run back to her.
> 
> I get that parents need/want time away and that's fine. I just feel like part of me is missing and I can't relax!Click to expand...

Sometimes DH takes her out so I can have some "me" time; I spend the whole time missing her and not enjoying myself. Thank goodness college is years away :cry:


----------



## weejenb

overcomer79 said:


> weejenb said:
> 
> 
> DS is a very congested baby, he's full of mucus and is always making a grunting/wheezing/snoring noise. I've had him at the doctors more times than I care to count, discussed it endlessly with the HV, and we've all eliminated any known cause, hopefully he'll grow out of it but regardless of this he is a very happy, content baby. Doesn't stop anyone who holds him 'oh, you can feel his chest!' or 'listen to that noise, he's full of the cold' or 'he doesn't sound right, he must be unwell, you should get him seen'.
> I have bitten my tongue SO many times against saying something rude, especially when its the same people who say it even though they know I've had him seen plenty of times! I have to go with 'hes not unwell, hes just congested, we don't know why but there is nothing 'wrong' with him. as I've already told you' :dohh:
> 
> James was like this. He has allergies even though the tests say no. I always hated hearing "he's so congested" or "get him to the dr".Click to expand...

How odd, thats my sons name too! Must be a James thing :haha: did he grow out of it eventually? Its so frustrating hearing 'get him to the doctor' as if they think I haven't already!


----------



## Emerald87

Wishing_well said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> I mean, I think it's okay to have some time to yourself if you so desire. I'm a working mom and enjoy my job. But I don't think one should be encouraged to be apart from their baby purely to teach "teach" them. An infant doesn't need to learn independence. I also find that it feels unnatural for me to be away from her for too long.
> 
> Exactly.
> I only left her (with my mum) to have my wisdom teeth out and it was the longest 15 minutes ever. I just wanted to run back to her.
> 
> I get that parents need/want time away and that's fine. I just feel like part of me is missing and I can't relax!Click to expand...

O/T
It took 15 mins to get your Wisdoms out?! Epic! LOL


----------



## kellie_w

Another car seat one here. Someone I know posted a picture of her very small no where near 15kg two year old in a group 2 car seat, the one where its a booster with a car seat not a harness. Their head was under the head part and the seatbelt was round their neck. Apparently the seat with a 5 point harness was "too bulky." It makes my blood boil thinking about it. That child would not stand a chance in a accident :(


----------



## sbl

Can we keep this lighthearted ladies? Don't take anything personally....bite your tongue lol :D


----------



## robinator

sbl said:


> Can we keep this lighthearted ladies? Don't take anything personally....bite your tongue lol :D

I'm taking it personally that you're telling me how to behave :rofl:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Sometimes I have to bite my tongue when OH does something differently than I do it. I have to remind myself that there's more than one way to do things. Like, it's really not going to hurt them if he puts their pants on before their socks. :dohh:


----------



## robinator

When I'm working the church nursery and people drop their babies off with leftover food crusted on their face. If you need a wipe, I'll be happy to give you one :thumbup:


----------



## sbl

robinator said:


> sbl said:
> 
> 
> Can we keep this lighthearted ladies? Don't take anything personally....bite your tongue lol :D
> 
> I'm taking it personally that you're telling me how to behave :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: not telling merely suggesting.


----------



## Twister

Tigerlilyb said:


> Ooh and my Grandma when LO finally cut her first tooth: "Time to give up breastfeeding!" Noo chance.

My LO hasn't got any teeth yet but mil said pretty much the exact same thing. Except she does this annoying talking through LO thing so it went like "you'll be getting your first tooth soon won't you? Maybe mummy will start to think that maybe it's time to stop breastfeeding then". I told her it wasn't happening and that my goal is 12 months. So I didn't really bite my tongue in that instance.

I als HATE when people say "well my parents did it to me and it did me no harm" when I say I'm not doing something they suggest or as a way of justifying one of their parenting choices. 

I also hate when people say its unhealthy to not spend time away from your baby. If mum and baby are happy not being away from each other what's the problem?


----------



## FarfromHome

I hope this isn't too controversial, but it really bothers me when I hear people say that they won't take time away to go be with their husbands if it involves being away from their LO's ( as long as there's an option for the LO to be in great care and after LO is at an age where everybody feels comfortable). I feel like I actually felt MORE secure growing up knowing how much my parents loved and supported each other and always understood when they wanted to go away together on vacation or out for a date night. I never felt abandoned or insecure and now all of us kids who are married have wonderful, strong marriages too and happy, healthy families. 

ShelbyLC- the carseat clip drives me crazy too!


----------



## robinator

sbl said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbl said:
> 
> 
> Can we keep this lighthearted ladies? Don't take anything personally....bite your tongue lol :D
> 
> I'm taking it personally that you're telling me how to behave :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: not telling merely suggesting.Click to expand...

Meh, tomato, to_ma_to


----------



## Wishing_well

robinator said:


> When I'm working the church nursery and people drop their babies off with leftover food crusted on their face. If you need a wipe, I'll be happy to give you one :thumbup:

I hate this too. And snot.

But sometimes I have to pick battles with Quinn. She hates having her nose wiped, so it's either have it wiped and have a tantrum, or deal with a little bit of a gross face and a happy child. 
Food is a no no though. 

Usually I go for the quick wipe and tantrum as I hate proper judging me for having a "dirty" child.


----------



## Randianne

I truly despise it when people label parenting choices they don't agree with as 'cruel' or 'abuse'. I've heard it applied to everything from sleeping training to time outs. I always think about the truly abused kids I saw in the ER and want to give them a giant reality check.


----------



## Emerald87

Randianne said:


> I truly despise it when people label parenting choices they don't agree with as 'cruel' or 'abuse'. I've heard it applied to everything from sleeping training to time outs. I always think about the truly abused kids I saw in the ER and want to give them a giant reality check.

True this. There is a MASSIVE difference between a parenting choice that someone doesn't agree with and abuse.


----------



## sbl

robinator said:


> sbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbl said:
> 
> 
> Can we keep this lighthearted ladies? Don't take anything personally....bite your tongue lol :D
> 
> I'm taking it personally that you're telling me how to behave :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: not telling merely suggesting.Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, tomato, to_ma_toClick to expand...

Well excuse me for suggesting so. Carry on ladies.


----------



## robinator

Simmer down, I was joking :winkwink:


----------



## Emerald87

sbl said:



> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbl said:
> 
> 
> Can we keep this lighthearted ladies? Don't take anything personally....bite your tongue lol :D
> 
> I'm taking it personally that you're telling me how to behave :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: not telling merely suggesting.Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, tomato, to_ma_toClick to expand...
> 
> Well excuse me for suggesting so. Carry on ladies.Click to expand...




robinator said:


> Simmer down, I was joking :winkwink:

Ahhhhh the digital age - where you can't tell if someone is still joking or not...


----------



## sevenofnine

robinator said:


> Simmer down, I was joking :winkwink:

Am I going to have to break this up??

:tease:


----------



## robinator

When a friend of mine won't give her kid blueberries or cut grapes for fear of choking, but loads her baby up on chocolate-chip filled granola bars instead. :dohh: lol


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> sbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbl said:
> 
> 
> Can we keep this lighthearted ladies? Don't take anything personally....bite your tongue lol :D
> 
> I'm taking it personally that you're telling me how to behave :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: not telling merely suggesting.Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, tomato, to_ma_toClick to expand...
> 
> Well excuse me for suggesting so. Carry on ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Simmer down, I was joking :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh the digital age - where you can't tell if someone is still joking or not...Click to expand...

Yes, I often forget people can't hear my tone or see my expression lol


----------



## robinator

Come _back_, sbl!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate it when people laugh at children's expense and exploit them online for entertainment. These are people and its disrespectful. your own flesh and blood hung out to dry and be laughed at and shamed. I dont hold my tongue well then at all. 

Not being able to post breastfeeding info for new mums without a massive debate and tempers flaring. 

people that go on how much they hate their kid, name call them or generally call kids names on their facebook.

my real tongue holders are with family though, especially other halfs as I dont want a war starting and it would start if I spoke back about anything that actually annoyed me in the way I want to.


----------



## robinator

I do massive tongue biting when people post bath or naked pics of their kiddos online for the world to see.


----------



## sbl

robinator said:


> Simmer down, I was joking :winkwink:

I know, there was sarcasm in my previous post. No boiling or even simmering here. :D


----------



## robinator

sbl said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Simmer down, I was joking :winkwink:
> 
> I know, there was sarcasm in my previous post. No boiling or even simmering here. :DClick to expand...

So hard to tell :nope:

lol


----------



## sbl

Perhaps *sarcasm* from now on for me. Sometimes dh has to ask me if I'm being serious or not. Also to comment on your fb bath pics. I find that awful too. My friend put up a pic of her 3 year old with just knicks on & posing. I found it difficult to bite my tongue on that one.


----------



## overcomer79

weejenb said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weejenb said:
> 
> 
> DS is a very congested baby, he's full of mucus and is always making a grunting/wheezing/snoring noise. I've had him at the doctors more times than I care to count, discussed it endlessly with the HV, and we've all eliminated any known cause, hopefully he'll grow out of it but regardless of this he is a very happy, content baby. Doesn't stop anyone who holds him 'oh, you can feel his chest!' or 'listen to that noise, he's full of the cold' or 'he doesn't sound right, he must be unwell, you should get him seen'.
> I have bitten my tongue SO many times against saying something rude, especially when its the same people who say it even though they know I've had him seen plenty of times! I have to go with 'hes not unwell, hes just congested, we don't know why but there is nothing 'wrong' with him. as I've already told you' :dohh:
> 
> James was like this. He has allergies even though the tests say no. I always hated hearing "he's so congested" or "get him to the dr".Click to expand...
> 
> How odd, thats my sons name too! Must be a James thing :haha: did he grow out of it eventually? Its so frustrating hearing 'get him to the doctor' as if they think I haven't already!Click to expand...

He did outgrow it but it took a few years. My daughter had the congestion issues as well but for some reason the same dr wouldn't say allergies with her but was so quick to jump on it with my son. I don't know lol Ginny outgrew hers a lot faster than my son.


----------



## Wellington

As someone has already said...

'I did x,y,z and it never did me/my kids any harm'

Yes, this is all good and well, you may well be here to tell the tale, but what about the people who did x,y,z and didn't live to tell the tale? No one can hear their cautionary side to the story.


Sorry- tht was a bit morbid :coffee:


----------



## Randianne

Anytime people post pictures of their child's poop. I am very happy that your child is using the potty! But really, I'll take your word for it. I don't need a CSI level evidence photo.


----------



## robinator

:saywhat:

People do that?!?!


----------



## Twister

I've never seen anyone do that but I've heard many stories on here about it!


----------



## overcomer79

when people give your child an audience because he is throwing a tantrum and screaming like you are killing him because he doesn't want to get in his car seat. 

The ones I wasn't able to hold my tongue on are the ones holding their phones out staring me down about to call 911. Really, don't you have anything better to do???


----------



## Randianne

robinator said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!

Maybe just my crazy friends! One of them posted a heart shaped poop her son did on Valentine's Day. So I evilly submitted it to STFU Parents and it got posted.

And now I really hope she doesn't read BNB because she doesn't know it was me. :shhh:


----------



## girlnboots

Wellington said:


> As someone has already said...
> 
> 'I did x,y,z and it never did me/my kids any harm'
> 
> Yes, this is all good and well, you may well be here to tell the tale, but what about the people who did x,y,z and didn't live to tell the tale? No one can hear their cautionary side to the story.
> 
> 
> Sorry- tht was a bit morbid :coffee:

YES, YES, YES! My friends are always asking me why I quit smoking. I just look at them and say very slowly, "I'm PRE-G-NANT" And they'll always, WITHOUT FAIL, say, "Well, my mom smoked with me, my sister, my brother, blah blah blah, and we all turned out just fine!" And I just SOOO want to go on a rant about lower birth weights and higher risk of SIDS, childhood breathing problems and infections, allergies, asthma....etc.

Plus, if they see me every day and have to ask why I'm not smoking, then obviously, they're NOT "just fine" in the head!


----------



## robinator

Randianne said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!
> 
> Maybe just my crazy friends! *One of them posted a heart shaped poop her son did on Valentine's Day*. So I evilly submitted it to STFU Parents and it got posted.
> 
> And now I really hope she doesn't read BNB because she doesn't know it was me. :shhh:Click to expand...


I don't know whether to gag or laugh my ass off. A bit of both, I guess :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

People who say the turned out ok and they clearly didnt as you know them a long time and can see their problems every day. And you cant say it. Same as people say their kids are fine but arnt evidently.


----------



## pompeyvix

Loads, most mentioned here already.

The biggest thing for me is weaning. Apart from a couple of my close friends with babies, almost every one else I have come across irl (namely baby groups) wean at the earliest opportunity which is 17 weeks. It is so unbelieveably common and I really do bite my tongue. 

We were having a few issues with LO's sleep a few months back (she was 5 months from memory) and at one of the baby groups I go too I was talking about it with them. Every single girl said to me it's because she needs food and that I should seriously start weaning asap!

As it turned out it was nothing to do with that (ditching the dummy and moving her into her cot turned from her terrible night time sleeper to a brilliant one) and when we did start weaning her at 6 months she clearly wasn't ready and only started eating properly about 2 or 3 weeks ago.

Today I had to bite my tongue. I was out having a picnic with LO. The sun was shining and there was not a cloud in the sky. I kept LO in her pushchair for the most part, but when I took her out I made sure she was in a shadow as we lost her sun hat enroute to the park. However, I saw a mum sitting across from me holding her newborn in the direct sun for AGES. The sun was beating down right onto the top of his head (he had no hat). He had a little bit of newborn fluff hair and I couldn't see suncream mixed into his hair and I really wanted to go and say something. I didn't of course!


----------



## Twister

Yeah, 'turning out fine' doesn't just mean surviving. There are many parenting choices which almost certainly won't result in death but could potentially cause physical and/or mental health problems further down the line. I won't bring them up as I don't want all hell to break loose:haha:


----------



## robinator

I have a bnb one :blush:

When someone has a legitimate issue with their MIL/FIL/mom/dad and someone else chimes in with, "you should just be grateful that your LO has grandparents that want to be part of their life". Oh, stfu


----------



## Emerald87

This thread has actually allowed me to blow off some steam and post something that has been eating me up for a while.

_Thank you._


----------



## pompeyvix

robinator said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!

Yep, afraid so! One of my best friends (who I love dearly) posted a picture on fb of her little boy standing by his potty which had the biggest poo in it you could imagine!


----------



## Dragonfly

I had to delete something on facebook and hold my tongue, personal friend of other half, cant say something to him as we fell out once before. Assumes I spend all day and night on facebook pages so that means I cant do a course I said I wasnt able to do . forgets I have kids in the house, what do I just ditch them and the new born and walk miles every night to the city for a course with a panic attack season? so I didnt bother explaining as he is thick about kids and held my tongue. Likes to give advice on kids, rather rough advice to.


----------



## robinator

pompeyvix said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!
> 
> Yep, afraid so! One of my best friends (who I love dearly) posted a picture on fb of her little boy standing by his potty which had the biggest poo in it you could imagine!Click to expand...

That is just so weird lol


----------



## Emerald87

Randianne said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!
> 
> Maybe just my crazy friends! One of them posted a heart shaped poop her son did on Valentine's Day. So I evilly submitted it to STFU Parents and it got posted.
> 
> And now I really hope she doesn't read BNB because she doesn't know it was me. :shhh:Click to expand...

Link me???


----------



## Dragonfly

robinator said:


> I have a bnb one :blush:
> 
> When someone has a legitimate issue with their MIL/FIL/mom/dad and someone else chimes in with, "you should just be grateful that your LO has grandparents that want to be part of their life". Oh, stfu

or someone reminding you there are bigger problems in the world :nope:


----------



## Twister

So glad this thread as remained civil, it's nice to be able to blow off some steam and be a judgemental bitch without worrying about offending anyone:rofl:


----------



## armywife11

robinator said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!

Not only that but one of my friends posted a photo this morning of the food her child erm.. didn't keep down!!!!! Yea just what I wanted to see as I ate my breakfast! :sick:


----------



## Emerald87

Dragonfly said:


> I hate it when people laugh at children's expense and exploit them online for entertainment. These are people and its disrespectful. your own flesh and blood hung out to dry and be laughed at and shamed. I dont hold my tongue well then at all.
> 
> *Not being able to post breastfeeding info for new mums without a massive debate and tempers flaring. *
> 
> people that go on how much they hate their kid, name call them or generally call kids names on their facebook.
> 
> my real tongue holders are with family though, especially other halfs as I dont want a war starting and it would start if I spoke back about anything that actually annoyed me in the way I want to.

Exactly. I tend not to post about BF'ing on baby club as I am aware there are alternate means of feeding. I just get frustrated that I can't offer help or be proud of my BF'ing (which, mind you, I fought VERY VERY hard for) without someone thinking I'm having a personal dig at them. It makes me really sad :(


----------



## pompeyvix

armywife11 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!
> 
> Not only that but one of my friends posted a photo this morning of the food her child erm.. didn't keep down!!!!! Yea just what I wanted to see as I ate my breakfast! :sick:Click to expand...

That is super gross! I can ALMOST understand showing poo in a potty as it is an achievement I guess when a baby/toddler first uses it properly. But I cannot for the life of me understand why someone would want to post puke?!


----------



## Twister

I have a friend on fb who comes across as somewhat anti breastfeeding and once when breastfeeding came up in the news she posted a rant about how it had been in the news a lot lately (it really hadn't) and that there's nothing wrong with the bottle. I had to hold my tongue and stop myself from going on a rant at her about how just because bf gets a mention in the news doesn't mean they're bashing bottles or formula and that breastfeeding exists and she needs to just get over it (it wasn't the first time she'd posted something like this).


----------



## greenbeans12

I can not stand when other's judge people's parenting - none of us are perfect! It's what makes parenting beautiful. We make mistakes, we learn, and we evolve from it. As long as the parent is not being cruel or neglectful then I keep an open mind.


----------



## Randianne

Emerald87 said:


> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!
> 
> Maybe just my crazy friends! One of them posted a heart shaped poop her son did on Valentine's Day. So I evilly submitted it to STFU Parents and it got posted.
> 
> And now I really hope she doesn't read BNB because she doesn't know it was me. :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> Link me???Click to expand...

It's the last picture of the post. Look at your own risk! 

https://www.stfuparentsblog.com/post/43426727217/valentines-day-2013-love-edition


----------



## mrsrof

I had to bite my tongue when some friends of mine put on facebook how they were sleep training their twins. Who were 6 weeks old. They even called it sleep training.


----------



## Emerald87

Love the new avatar, Randianne


----------



## fieryphoenix

Randianne said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!
> 
> Maybe just my crazy friends! One of them posted a heart shaped poop her son did on Valentine's Day. So I evilly submitted it to STFU Parents and it got posted.
> 
> And now I really hope she doesn't read BNB because she doesn't know it was me. :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> Link me???Click to expand...
> 
> It's the last picture of the post. Look at your own risk!
> 
> https://www.stfuparentsblog.com/post/43426727217/valentines-day-2013-love-editionClick to expand...

Are you Elizabeth? Lol I loved that reaction!


----------



## Randianne

fieryphoenix said:


> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> People do that?!?!
> 
> Maybe just my crazy friends! One of them posted a heart shaped poop her son did on Valentine's Day. So I evilly submitted it to STFU Parents and it got posted.
> 
> And now I really hope she doesn't read BNB because she doesn't know it was me. :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> Link me???Click to expand...
> 
> It's the last picture of the post. Look at your own risk!
> 
> https://www.stfuparentsblog.com/post/43426727217/valentines-day-2013-love-editionClick to expand...
> 
> Are you Elizabeth? Lol I loved that reaction!Click to expand...

Haha, no, that was her sister. I did love her reaction though!


----------



## Noelle610

Dragonfly said:


> People who say the turned out ok and they clearly didnt as you know them a long time and can see their problems every day. And you cant say it. Same as people say their kids are fine but arnt evidently.

Haha, this applies even if they did turn out okay! My husband got hit by a car and he's okay, that doesn't mean it's something one should strive for!

I hate the, well my parents did XYZ and I'm fine so surely it's okay.


----------



## socitycourty

I thought of another one....

when someone told me that a c section wasn't giving birth. so, I guess I just went to the hospital, stayed for a week and somehow ended up with a baby? not including the fact that I carried her inside me. I thought it was cruel and rude. especially since this person knew I had planned and worked towards a natural birth med free, blah blah.

I saw a mom last week at Target, she had a shopping cart and in the seat where toddlers go she had a blanket laid down and a newborn laying in there. I was really too surprised to say anything, then she was in the diaper aisle next to the aisle i was in and I heard newborn crying, then I walked past her and she was holding the baby. I was like jesus christ what the fuck, i seriously said that to myself. so dangerous


----------



## Emerald87

socitycourty said:


> I thought of another one....
> 
> *when someone told me that a c section wasn't giving birth. *so, I guess I just went to the hospital, stayed for a week and somehow ended up with a baby? not including the fact that I carried her inside me. I thought it was cruel and rude. especially since this person knew I had planned and worked towards a natural birth med free, blah blah.
> 
> I saw a mom last week at Target, she had a shopping cart and in the seat where toddlers go she had a blanket laid down and a newborn laying in there. I was really too surprised to say anything, then she was in the diaper aisle next to the aisle i was in and I heard newborn crying, then I walked past her and she was holding the baby. I was like jesus christ what the fuck, i seriously said that to myself. so dangerous

I honestly loathe this statement. I didn't have a C but honestly, it is the most unjust, rude, low thing you can say to a mother. I also don't agree with the statement "natural birth", sorry - in my book all birth is natural in one way or another. I categorise as c-section and vaginal because those are the methods and, like you, many mothers don't get a choice so to tell them they didn't birth naturally isn't fair. You still had a baby either way -_-


----------



## Randianne

socitycourty said:


> when someone told me that a c section wasn't giving birth. so, I guess I just went to the hospital, stayed for a week and somehow ended up with a baby? not including the fact that I carried her inside me. I thought it was cruel and rude. especially since this person knew I had planned and worked towards a natural birth med free, blah blah.

Ah, yes, the birth police. Because your birth doesn't count unless you had an uncomplicated, unmedicated, completely zen experience. :wacko:

To go along with that, I didn't exactly bite my tongue when one friend told another that birth wasn't pain, just pressure. I'm sure that is shocking to everyone on BNB because I'm kind of known for holding back my opinion. :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

Randianne said:


> socitycourty said:
> 
> 
> when someone told me that a c section wasn't giving birth. so, I guess I just went to the hospital, stayed for a week and somehow ended up with a baby? not including the fact that I carried her inside me. I thought it was cruel and rude. especially since this person knew I had planned and worked towards a natural birth med free, blah blah.
> 
> Ah, yes, the birth police. Because your birth doesn't count unless you had an uncomplicated, unmedicated, completely zen experience. :wacko:
> 
> To go along with that, I didn't exactly bite my tongue when one friend told another that birth wasn't pain, just pressure. I'm sure that is shocking to everyone on BNB because I'm kind of known for holding back my opinion. :haha:Click to expand...

You must have an orgasmic birth in a ditch to consider it "natural"


----------



## socitycourty

i loathe that saying, along with "pain with a purpose".....it still freaking hurts.

I labored for over a day without any meds. got the epidural to see if things would speed up. I had an infection and a high fever. baby had distress. I went 32 hours of labor before my c section. got to pushing stage and dr. couldn't even see her head. took me off to c section and turns out she was transverse. so really i went through all the b.s. for nothing, i almost would have rather just went immediately to c section instead of emcs. i was so exhausted on top of the surgical recovery.

it is maddening when people try to make it like you get the "easy" way out when having a c section. I couldn't even laugh for 2 weeks because it hurt like hell.


----------



## vintagecat

I don't see why moms need to criticize how babies are born. That's just weird!

The only pet peeve I have in regards to birth is unneeded early induction, unsafe medications, and doctors not regarding the interests of the mother. Birth is not meant to be 'convenient' for the doctor. It should be entirely on the mother's terms and a doctor should be honest with their patients! I feel like they often lie just to get you out of the hospital and don't give you or the baby any time.


----------



## ShelbyLC

vintagecat said:


> I don't see why moms need to criticize how babies are born. That's just weird!
> 
> The only pet peeve I have in regards to birth is unneeded early induction, unsafe medications, and doctors not regarding the interests of the mother. Birth is not meant to be 'convenient' for the doctor. It should be entirely on the mother's terms and a doctor should be honest with their patients! I feel like they often lie just to get you out of the hospital and don't give you or the baby any time.


Unneeded early induction gets me, too. When my SIL was pregnant with my niece, she was induced on her due date, just because she was "ready to not be pregnant anymore". I understand that it's really uncomfortable to have 6-10lbs of baby inside of you, but I would have given anything to get to that point. :nope: 

I obviously understand induction for medical reasons, it's just "I'm done being pregnant" that irks me.


----------



## fieryphoenix

ShelbyLC said:


> vintagecat said:
> 
> 
> I don't see why moms need to criticize how babies are born. That's just weird!
> 
> The only pet peeve I have in regards to birth is unneeded early induction, unsafe medications, and doctors not regarding the interests of the mother. Birth is not meant to be 'convenient' for the doctor. It should be entirely on the mother's terms and a doctor should be honest with their patients! I feel like they often lie just to get you out of the hospital and don't give you or the baby any time.
> 
> 
> Unneeded early induction gets me, too. When my SIL was pregnant with my niece, she was induced on her due date, just because she was "ready to not be pregnant anymore". I understand that it's really uncomfortable to have 6-10lbs of baby inside of you, but I would have given anything to get to that point. :nope:
> 
> I obviously understand induction for medical reasons, it's just "I'm done being pregnant" that irks me.Click to expand...

My Dr offered induction on my due date to me as well, I was due the 14th, she started talking about having me come in on the 13th to deliver on monday. I refused though, I wanted him to pick his own day, which ended up not working out anyways, Dr insisted on induction on the 20th, my guess is they get more money from the insurance companies for induction as you are in the hospital longer, kinda cynical I know but just my thought.


----------



## socitycourty

My OB told me the risk of stillbirth goes up after 41 weeks.....I would have insisted on being induced if i went that long. Just because I was afraid of losing her and we'd already been high risk. luckily went into labor at 37+6 spontaneously


----------



## Emerald87

socitycourty said:


> My OB told me the risk of stillbirth goes up after 41 weeks.....I would have insisted on being induced if i went that long. Just because I was afraid of losing her and we'd already been high risk. luckily went into labor at 37+6 spontaneously

Yes, there's no convenience or money factor beyond 40+10 - just safety of Mum and bub. There is a HUGE increase in stillbirth risk, sadly.


----------



## socitycourty

I remember asking my OB if she would make me go past 40 weeks, she said they usually would go to 41 and I freaked out.

thank god my LO came early but not too early. I would never risk it just to let her "come on her own time" too scary for me.

I agree that inductions for convenience are dangerous but c sections and inductions or interventions that save a baby's life should not be looked down upon.

I don't buy the whole c section for dr's convenience either. they were happy to let me labor and try things for a long time until my fever got too high and then my LO had some heart rate issues. once they told me that I was thinking the surgery couldn't come fast enough


----------



## Emerald87

I'm having to bite my tongue/sit on my hands right now............. (not this thread)


----------



## staralfur

socitycourty said:


> I don't buy the whole c section for dr's convenience either. they were happy to let me labor and try things for a long time until my fever got too high and then my LO had some heart rate issues. once they told me that I was thinking the surgery couldn't come fast enough

Have you seen The Business of Being Born? It has some really interesting and scary stats on c-sections in the US. Obviously not all doctors are going to push a section for their own convenience but it does sound like it happens A LOT.


----------



## socitycourty

I did watch it....and I agreed with a lot of it but on the other hand lots of things are in place for the safety of moms and babies, not just for the hell of it.

I wanted a home birth but I'm glad I didn't as I really wouldn't have know something was wrong and could have possibly not gone to the hospital in time.

I think it's good to be educated about the process but I don't think that interventions are always bad or always for the doctor's convenience. At my hospital they are actually trying to keep c section rates down so who knows :shrug:


----------



## staralfur

Oh I agree, sometimes interventions are definitely needed. 

My hospital was very patient as well and no one even offered me an epidural in the 6 hours I was laboring there. So I do think there are hospitals who try to avoid unnecessary interventions.


----------



## fieryphoenix

I researched a lot and found several reputable websites, I can't remember which ones at this point, that recommended that pregnancys be allowed to go to 42 weeks as long there was no problems of course, but all well that ends well, as long as lo makes it out healthy that's all that matters! :)


----------



## Menelly

sevenofnine said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I've just had to hold my tongue when I saw 3 'friends' on fb discussing that how they keep their children in bed at night... One locked the door, the other tied string from their handle to another door handle and the other turned the handle upside down... I felt like putting 'what if there's a fire?!'
> 
> No kidding!!
> 
> When we moved into a farmhouse we're renting from an older couple, one of their kids' old rooms had a lock on the OUTSIDE of the door... and it gave me the creeps.
> 
> I'm not saying it was for locking the kid in there, but what other reason would there be to have a lock on a door from the outside... for a kids room... :shrug:Click to expand...

My mom did that. We were always locked into our rooms until we were 7/8 or so


----------



## staralfur

I was induced at 41 weeks because it's just standard procedure with OB/GYNs here. As much as I hated the idea of induction, they didn't offer any extra monitoring past 41 weeks so I wasn't comfortable going any longer. If I had a midwife who was making sure everything was normal and good past 41 weeks then I would gladly go to 42.


----------



## Emerald87

fieryphoenix said:


> I researched a lot and found several reputable websites, I can't remember which ones at this point, that recommended that pregnancys be allowed to go to 42 weeks as long there was no problems of course, but all well that ends well, as long as lo makes it out healthy that's all that matters! :)

We're getting a little O/T but I am rather cautious when it comes to the overdue thing. I've seen some sad, sad things. Things can "look" fine but can go horribly wrong VERY quickly.

Anyways; moving along :flower:


----------



## Emerald87

I failed :dohh:


----------



## onetwothreebp

Emerald87 said:


> I'm having to bite my tongue/sit on my hands right now............. (not this thread)

I didn't :haha:


----------



## fides

have to bite my tongue...all...the....time with friends who just spew out the age-old myths that are still circulating about BF superpowers - myths based on poor/faulty research with an agenda. :wacko: 

have to bite my tongue a lot when i hear comments like "they LET you go that long?" in regards to my son coming 18 days late. 

others, too, but i'm tired and hoping baby will fall asleep :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

See above comment ;)

LOL this looks like I'm referring to fide's comment!! I'm not - I meant I failed at biting my tonue :p


----------



## babydust1990

Menelly said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I've just had to hold my tongue when I saw 3 'friends' on fb discussing that how they keep their children in bed at night... One locked the door, the other tied string from their handle to another door handle and the other turned the handle upside down... I felt like putting 'what if there's a fire?!'
> 
> No kidding!!
> 
> When we moved into a farmhouse we're renting from an older couple, one of their kids' old rooms had a lock on the OUTSIDE of the door... and it gave me the creeps.
> 
> I'm not saying it was for locking the kid in there, but what other reason would there be to have a lock on a door from the outside... for a kids room... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My mom did that. We were always locked into our rooms until we were 7/8 or soClick to expand...

Woah... :/

Thanks for this thread ladies, you made for an interesting morning :haha:


----------



## lovelylaura

The only thing that really gets on my nerves is when people post on fb that they 'love there children soooo much!!' Really? and the rest of us don't? or is it just to remind us that you have children or something? Well Done for loving you children?!

Ahh and that's one of the big reasons I deleted fb.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

lovelylaura said:


> The only thing that really gets on my nerves is when people post on fb that they 'love there children soooo much!!' Really? and the rest of us don't? or is it just to remind us that you have children or something? Well Done for loving you children?!
> 
> Ahh and that's one of the big reasons I deleted fb.

Similar to this it drives me insane when my married friends post on Facebook how much they love each other. Their in the same bloody house just look over and say it, or get off your backside walk to the room they're in and tell them yourself!


----------



## Stelly

Bite my tongue experience happened today, at Joann's fabrics. I went to check out and conversation went like this:

Cashier: oh, your baby is so tiny!!! Is he a few days old?

Me: He is about 4.5 months now- he came early.

Cashier: wow. He is so small. What's that box attached to him?

Me: because he's a preemie he needs an apnea and heart monitor 24/7 since he still has some apnea episodes.

Cashier: oh my god, I'm so sorry. Is he going to make it??? 

Me:.......yes......

Because its obviously common practice to send a dying baby home and I'd be walkin about the craft store with him :dohh: who the hell asks that kind of question to a stranger with their baby anyway?!?


----------



## Emerald87

Stelly said:


> Bite my tongue experience happened today, at Joann's fabrics. I went to check out and conversation went like this:
> 
> Cashier: oh, your baby is so tiny!!! Is he a few days old?
> 
> Me: He is about 4.5 months now- he came early.
> 
> Cashier: wow. He is so small. What's that box attached to him?
> 
> Me: because he's a preemie he needs an apnea and heart monitor 24/7 since he still has some apnea episodes.
> 
> Cashier: oh my god, I'm so sorry. Is he going to make it???
> 
> Me:.......yes......
> 
> Because its obviously common practice to send a dying baby home and I'd be walkin about the craft store with him :dohh: who the hell asks that kind of question to a stranger with their baby anyway?!?

This person's ignorance made me laugh quite hard. I'm sorry they said that to you though - that's not a nice thing to hear said holding your son.

BTW he's gorgeous and is an amazing miracle :D


----------



## Stelly

Emerald87 said:


> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> Bite my tongue experience happened today, at Joann's fabrics. I went to check out and conversation went like this:
> 
> Cashier: oh, your baby is so tiny!!! Is he a few days old?
> 
> Me: He is about 4.5 months now- he came early.
> 
> Cashier: wow. He is so small. What's that box attached to him?
> 
> Me: because he's a preemie he needs an apnea and heart monitor 24/7 since he still has some apnea episodes.
> 
> Cashier: oh my god, I'm so sorry. Is he going to make it???
> 
> Me:.......yes......
> 
> Because its obviously common practice to send a dying baby home and I'd be walkin about the craft store with him :dohh: who the hell asks that kind of question to a stranger with their baby anyway?!?
> 
> This person's ignorance made me laugh quite hard. I'm sorry they said that to you though - that's not a nice thing to hear said holding your son.
> 
> BTW he's gorgeous and is an amazing miracle :DClick to expand...

Aw thank you :) 

I wish I was a bit more quick witted.. honestly find it hilarious but I has a bit dumbfounded at the time..basically me going "wha? did she seriously just ask that?"


----------



## readytotry

Half the things on this thread I would judge and half of them I... umm... do!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I had to bite my tongue a little while ago when I saw a woman on the bus pre-chewing crisps for her baby. I'm talking putting a crisp in her mouth, chewing it up, getting the mush on her finger & then putting her finger in her babies mouth. 

I'm not being funny, but regardless of age (I'm unsure how old this baby was 6/7 months maybe) if your baby can't chew something, don't give it to them! Wait until they can. 

Also, the sight was fairly disgusting too. 

I have to bite my tongue with people that wind children up then laugh at them. My family do it to my LO & I don't keep my mouth shut with them. Like, taking his dummy out & laughing when he cries. It's sick. I hate it.


----------



## Dragonfly

Noelle610 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> People who say the turned out ok and they clearly didnt as you know them a long time and can see their problems every day. And you cant say it. Same as people say their kids are fine but arnt evidently.
> 
> Haha, this applies even if they did turn out okay! My husband got hit by a car and he's okay, that doesn't mean it's something one should strive for!
> 
> I hate the, well my parents did XYZ and I'm fine so surely it's okay.Click to expand...

I have several people one who says she was hit by parents all the time and turned out fine, yet posts for years the most needy, necrotic, depressive, clingy posts and gets in to bad relationships where she is hurt all the time.Constant FML. I feel for her. 



Twister said:


> So glad this thread as remained civil, it's nice to be able to blow off some steam and be a judgemental bitch without worrying about offending anyone:rofl:

I know I expected people would be killing each other by now? lol 


Emerald87 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I hate it when people laugh at children's expense and exploit them online for entertainment. These are people and its disrespectful. your own flesh and blood hung out to dry and be laughed at and shamed. I dont hold my tongue well then at all.
> 
> *Not being able to post breastfeeding info for new mums without a massive debate and tempers flaring. *
> 
> people that go on how much they hate their kid, name call them or generally call kids names on their facebook.
> 
> my real tongue holders are with family though, especially other halfs as I dont want a war starting and it would start if I spoke back about anything that actually annoyed me in the way I want to.
> 
> Exactly. I tend not to post about BF'ing on baby club as I am aware there are alternate means of feeding. I just get frustrated that I can't offer help or be proud of my BF'ing (which, mind you, I fought VERY VERY hard for) without someone thinking I'm having a personal dig at them. It makes me really sad :(Click to expand...

I post it on relevant pages to help mums, I realise help is sparce in some areas but to them my real intention is to bash formula apparently. :wacko: I am sick of that. 


Pass agg status updates about me really annoy me and I wont go and do the same back as they are stupid :growlmad: I have seen ones from people directed at me for breastfeeding a toddler after rowing with me on my page, for not hitting my kids after rowing with me on my page and bitching about what I post on my page in their status, family actually done that one on me. 
Delete them cant be arsed with that its like school ground stuff. If you dont like someone on facebook what they do get rid bitching like that makes you look stupid. :shrug:


----------



## lilly_bum

i am surprised i have a tongue left the amount of biting i have been doing 

#when your baby is born you will need a break straight away so you will be happy for someone to babysit over night
no thanks i am quite capable of lookng after my own new baby....!

#your baby is 8 weeks old you should really be putting a RUSK in her bottle?
really should i i suppose she would also like some chips and gravy?

#awww hey little fatty fatty fatty aw your baby is so fat but cute!
come near me or my child again and i will elbow drop you bitch who calls a baby fat my lo has more teeth than her full family but you dont here me shouting heyy gumsy gumsy :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

Rusks would be soft core compared to what my families suggested when they get together off their own bat. Whisky and rusks for bed time was what we got in bottles. Any wonder I have so many problems. Oh the tongue biting at family get together about chatting about old times and how wrong I am. gah!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

My friend today gave her 7 month old baby a nice big drink of coke through a straw.the same friend who used to regularly give her ds the same age as my son coke who now wants it whenever he sees it,and the same friend who's 5 year old daughter has a bunch of rotten teeth


----------



## sbl

Yeah!! we're still going!

I've got another one...why oh why do certain people feel the need to call their child "sexy"! Its feckin weird. Stop it right now!!!


----------



## babydust1990

That creeps me out too!


----------



## BUGaBOO

I get really annoyed and have to bite my tongue with my mum a LOT - 

She weaned me at 3 months on MINCE AND POTATOES and keeps telling me to give Isla a pie crust for teething and how I'm 'torturing' my daughter for wanting to wait till 6 months to wean
She's in the whole 'babies manipulate and are out to test you from birth' camp - our parenting philosophies are polar opposites 

I have to bite my tongue on people telling me bedsharing is a nasty habit that will have to be broken sooner rather than later. It is not a habit it's a choice!

Bite my tongue at being told several times when I was having severe BF issues (she was finally diagnosed with upper lip and posterior tongue tie at 14 weeks) to stop putting myself through hell and put her on formula


----------



## Emerald87

lilly_bum said:


> i am surprised i have a tongue left the amount of biting i have been doing
> 
> #when your baby is born you will need a break straight away so you will be happy for someone to babysit over night
> no thanks i am quite capable of lookng after my own new baby....!
> 
> #your baby is 8 weeks old you should really be putting a RUSK in her bottle?
> really should i i suppose she would also like some chips and gravy?
> 
> *#awww hey little fatty fatty fatty aw your baby is so fat but cute!
> come near me or my child again and i will elbow drop you bitch who calls a baby fat my lo has more teeth than her full family but you dont here me shouting heyy gumsy gumsy *

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Yep, LO gets that. It pisses me off when I say to people "oh she hasn't eaten much today" and they say "well she certainly isn't lacking". WTF? Babies shouldn't diet and I _should _be concerned if she's not eating. That "reserve" is there for her health and for when she is running around *slaps a b!tch*


----------



## Wishing_well

I also hate it when people say " ohh she'll never learn to walk if you carry her everywhere!" (Re baby wearing)
Umm how is that any different to a pushchair?
And FYI she started walking at 9 months!


----------



## BUGaBOO

Oh and another one by both my mum and mil

'She'll need to get used to the pram'

Isla hates the pram, always has and screams in it till we take her out so we have to babywear

And
'She'll need to get used to other people'
When crying at being held by others

Argh!


----------



## Dragonfly

Wishing_well said:


> I also hate it when people say " ohh she'll never learn to walk if you carry her everywhere!" (Re baby wearing)
> Umm how is that any different to a pushchair?
> And FYI she started walking at 9 months!

yes apparently I should have 2 anti social kids will all sorts of disorders. So I have to bite my tongue when same people who gave me grief are complementing them and wondering why they are such good kids. They walk, they talk, they play with other kids, they sleep, they dont do as them people said they would. "you must be lucky". :growlmad:


----------



## Wishing_well

Oh and apparently because I don't say "no" to Quinn, she'll grow up to be disobedient and trouble. 
No, I just like to explain things instead of just resorting to no. From 7 months she consistently understood "don't touch, hot, dangerous, put it down and stop"

And they wonder why their two year olds constantly scream "NO!!"


----------



## Emerald87

Dragonfly said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I also hate it when people say " ohh she'll never learn to walk if you carry her everywhere!" (Re baby wearing)
> Umm how is that any different to a pushchair?
> And FYI she started walking at 9 months!
> 
> yes apparently I should have 2 anti social kids will all sorts of disorders. So I have to bite my tongue when same people who gave me grief are complementing them and wondering why they are such good kids. They walk, they talk, they play with other kids, they sleep, they dont do as them people said they would. "you must be lucky". :growlmad:Click to expand...

You must be lucky. Like you didn't love, educate, look after and support your kids. You're just lucky. You could have left them on the floor their whole lives and they would be _exactly _as they are. Der.


----------



## Emerald87

Wishing_well said:


> Oh and apparently because I don't say "no" to Quinn, she'll grow up to be disobedient and trouble.
> *No*, I just like to explain things instead of just resorting to no. From 7 months she consistently understood "don't touch, hot, dangerous, put it down and stop"
> 
> And they wonder why their two year olds constantly scream "NO!!"

Don't say no to me :winkwink: :haha:

I 100% believe in explanations too. I catch myself saying "no" but then make sure I follow it up with a good reason. Kids aren't idiots, they deserve to be told why you're asking something of them.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Wishing_well said:


> Oh and apparently because I don't say "no" to Quinn, she'll grow up to be disobedient and trouble.
> No, I just like to explain things instead of just resorting to no. From 7 months she consistently understood "don't touch, hot, dangerous, put it down and stop"
> 
> And they wonder why their two year olds constantly scream "NO!!"

That was a tip from Dr Sears at his seminar a few months ago 'don't say no to your children'
For example - if they touch something they're not meant to, say 'ah ah, not for Isla'
Otherwise they learn to use NO for everything. It wasn't about letting them do what they want but rather using different phrases instead of one word


----------



## Leesy

As many others have said my biggest pet hate in the whole wide world is the old classic

well i raised x amount of kids and they are fine / well my mum did that to/ for me and I turned out ok. 

I cannot express how much this bugs me. Now I'm getting angry thinking about it.


----------



## AC1987

When my LO was newborn in laws came over as soon as I was discharged. A few things they told me which I had to bite my tongue.
"Leave her in her crib so she gets used to it" she was TINY she needed body warmth. I wish I had the energy to go get her after they did that to her :( 

"Whatever you do don't rock her, she'll get spoiled" she was FOUR days old!! Looking back I think I shoulda just argued and got one :p

I'm sick of hearing that I'm going to spoil my baby, just by taking care of their needs.


----------



## Wishing_well

Emerald87 said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> Oh and apparently because I don't say "no" to Quinn, she'll grow up to be disobedient and trouble.
> *No*, I just like to explain things instead of just resorting to no. From 7 months she consistently understood "don't touch, hot, dangerous, put it down and stop"
> 
> And they wonder why their two year olds constantly scream "NO!!"
> 
> Don't say no to me :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> I 100% believe in explanations too. I catch myself saying "no" but then make sure I follow it up with a good reason. Kids aren't idiots, they deserve to be told why you're asking something of them.Click to expand...

If someone says no to me, my first instinct is to ask why. So yeah, kids deserve to know why... Plus hopefully it'll stop the whole "but whyyyy" thing!


----------



## Dragonfly

Emerald87 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I also hate it when people say " ohh she'll never learn to walk if you carry her everywhere!" (Re baby wearing)
> Umm how is that any different to a pushchair?
> And FYI she started walking at 9 months!
> 
> yes apparently I should have 2 anti social kids will all sorts of disorders. So I have to bite my tongue when same people who gave me grief are complementing them and wondering why they are such good kids. They walk, they talk, they play with other kids, they sleep, they dont do as them people said they would. "you must be lucky". :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> You must be lucky. Like you didn't love, educate, look after and support your kids. You're just lucky. You could have left them on the floor their whole lives and they would be _exactly _as they are. Der.Click to expand...

The ironic thing is and the thing I have to bite my tongue with is the constant stuff they put up with, headaches, misbehaving kids,screaming, hitting and general horrible time all around in the household. constant threads on problems with kids and status updates. I like to remind myself of this saying. Yet I get told I will make monsters . :wacko: and you cant say anything, cant say well look at your life and mine and tell me whos having a hell of a hard time. Apparently my time will come. :roll: yeah I rather not make myself and kids miserable thanks.
 



Attached Files:







943128_478467335555722_1480579670_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Noelle610

Wishing_well said:


> Oh and apparently because I don't say "no" to Quinn, she'll grow up to be disobedient and trouble.
> No, I just like to explain things instead of just resorting to no. From 7 months she consistently understood "don't touch, hot, dangerous, put it down and stop"
> 
> And they wonder why their two year olds constantly scream "NO!!"

I feel the same! I never, ever use "no" if I can help it. I try to say things like, "not for babies" or "gentle hands". It seems to work well. There's a baby Charlotte's age at her daycare and she is pretty aggressive with the hair pulling. Her mom is always shouting "no, no, no!" and she just laughs. It's kind of funny. The poor mom, who is a really nice lady, asked me the other day when she would start to understand that. I wasn't sure if I should mention my feelings on the word. I didn't want to offend.


----------



## Noelle610

BUGaBOO said:


> She weaned me at 3 months on MINCE AND POTATOES and keeps telling me to give Isla a pie crust for teething and h*ow I'm 'torturing' my daughter for wanting to wait till 6 months to wean*

This made me laugh.... NOOO baby torture!!! :haha:


----------



## Unexpected212

Heres my rant. I can't stand when people judge me for my parenting choices. Sometimes I want to leave here because It makes me feel so bad about myself as a parent.

I think as long as a child is loved, well looked after and cared for the rest doesn't really matter.

I weaned at 4 months and hearing people can't 'stand' people like me really hurt.

I'm not trying to cause an argument or derail the thread. I get the purpose of it. I just cant believe some of it.

So I do wish to keep the peace I just didn't realize how much I probably get judged.

But then again this is a rant thread...so that was my rant!


----------



## sbl

Unexpected212 said:


> Heres my rant. I can't stand when people judge me for my parenting choices. Sometimes I want to leave here because It makes me feel so bad about myself as a parent.
> 
> I think as long as a child is loved, well looked after and cared for the rest doesn't really matter.
> 
> I weaned at 4 months and hearing people can't 'stand' people like me actually made me cry. I wish I hadn't read this thread in all honesty. Everyone in my family was weaned at 4 months and not one of has an allergy or issues from it so I made my judgement based on what I know.
> 
> I'm not trying to cause an argument or derail the thread. I get the purpose of it. I just cant believe some of it.

As the op of this thread I can tell you I weaned at 4.5 months based on dietician's advice. 
It doesn't bother what other people think of my parenting choices. I made them for my baby with her needs and wants in mind.
Try not to let things get to you. You made your choice and you were happy previous to reading this thread? Then as they say let it be water off a ducks back.
:flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah your right. I do trust in my decisions and was happy before and I don't want to derail so i apologise. I fail at biting my tounge clearly!


----------



## sbl

Unexpected212 said:


> Yeah your right. I do trust in my decisions and was happy before and I don't want to derail so i apologise. I fail at biting my tounge clearly!

Not at all. Here is for everyone to vent no need to apologise.:flower:


----------



## babydust1990

Well, I'm not very good at biting my tongue today... :blush:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Wishing_well said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> Oh and apparently because I don't say "no" to Quinn, she'll grow up to be disobedient and trouble.
> *No*, I just like to explain things instead of just resorting to no. From 7 months she consistently understood "don't touch, hot, dangerous, put it down and stop"
> 
> And they wonder why their two year olds constantly scream "NO!!"
> 
> Don't say no to me :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> I 100% believe in explanations too. I catch myself saying "no" but then make sure I follow it up with a good reason. Kids aren't idiots, they deserve to be told why you're asking something of them.Click to expand...
> 
> If someone says no to me, my first instinct is to ask why. So yeah, kids deserve to know why... Plus hopefully it'll stop the whole "but whyyyy" thing!Click to expand...

Unfortunately it doesn't haha. I'm a big believer in explanations too, a child is not going to learn not to do something if you just say no because they have absolutely no idea what they're doing so don't touch that/don't play with that/that's dangerous etc are all part of teaching your child. But my son still went through the but why thing. But to be honest I kind of love it as it's just them learning to question things which is amazing development. My son now asks brilliant questions on a daily basis, and because of it has learnt so much at just 5. Like the other day he asked why boys have nipples, and why it's lighter longer in the day. And I think that all stems from the but why thing to be honest x


----------



## RoxieHart

A friend put a picture up saying 'on our way to blablas house ' they were in the car with her son on her lap in the back seat. He is 6 months. Urm CARSEAT. 

Also there is an 18 year old who is 7 months preggo and smokes and gets high, I didn't bite my tounge there, I said something. 

IDIOT.

Makes me so so mad.


----------



## Dragonfly

Only people I cant stand is ones that attack my parenting, I do not care about what any one else does as 

A. It takes up energy I dont have
b. I am too old literally 
c. I know what it feels like to have choices torn apart. 
d. I dont care it dosnt effect me what someone else does with things like weaning a child early. Or how they feed. bla. whatever.


----------



## lovelylaura

kmbabycrazy said:


> lovelylaura said:
> 
> 
> The only thing that really gets on my nerves is when people post on fb that they 'love there children soooo much!!' Really? and the rest of us don't? or is it just to remind us that you have children or something? Well Done for loving you children?!
> 
> Ahh and that's one of the big reasons I deleted fb.
> 
> Similar to this it drives me insane when my married friends post on Facebook how much they love each other. Their in the same bloody house just look over and say it, or get off your backside walk to the room they're in and tell them yourself!Click to expand...

Yes! why do people do that? its so weird especially when the partner replies 2 seconds later if you love each other so much get off your laptops/phones and talk to each other!


----------



## lovelylaura

Another from me. When people cant figure out why there's babys cant do anything, well if you stop strapping them in bouncers and putting them in front of the tv at 10 months old maybe they would! makes me so mad play with your children and encourage them. And don't moan about me saying I push my girls too much no I don't I encourage them theres a difference.


----------



## bookreader

Yeh i bite my tongue when people get on at my style, bascially telling me my son will grow into a wimp who cant do anything for himself because i tend to him.
It annoys me because i know it wont but i dont always feel that i can say something back because if i do, i basically attack their parenting style, and to be honest i dont really give two hoots to how others raise their kids (so long as they are safe etc).

Just wish it was the same back.


----------



## Sapphire83

I'm a bit late to the party, lots of things that apply to me have already been mentioned by you sensitive lot. :winkwink:

What really rattles my cage are comments on how people feel "sorry" for LO as she will be raised trilingually. "Poor child will be all confused." etc. :wacko: Well, actually, no- she won't be as she has been exposed to those languages from day one and will pick up on them in her own time.


----------



## Emerald87

Sapphire83 said:


> I'm a bit late to the party, lots of things that apply to me have already been mentioned by you sensitive lot. :winkwink:
> 
> What really rattles my cage are comments on how people feel "sorry" for LO as she will be raised trilingually. "Poor child will be all confused." etc. :wacko: Well, actually, no- she won't be as she has been exposed to those languages from day one and will pick up on them in her own time.

I have to bite my tongue when people call me sensitive :coffee:


----------



## Sapphire83

Emerald87 said:


> Sapphire83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit late to the party, lots of things that apply to me have already been mentioned by you sensitive lot. :winkwink:
> 
> What really rattles my cage are comments on how people feel "sorry" for LO as she will be raised trilingually. "Poor child will be all confused." etc. :wacko: Well, actually, no- she won't be as she has been exposed to those languages from day one and will pick up on them in her own time.
> 
> I have to bite my tongue when people call me sensitive :coffee:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## robinator

When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible


----------



## Wishing_well

robinator said:


> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible

Definitely. 
My house is clean, tidy and my baby is happy! She even loves hanging the washing up...


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible

I intend to keep my house clean even when I go back work! I've never understood why people think cleaning is such hard work :shrug:


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible

My house is a little messy :blush: not _dirty _but a bit disordered. My defense is that I have too much stuff in a small apartment. We're building a big place :happydance:


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible
> 
> My house is a little messy :blush: not _dirty _but a bit disordered. My defense is that I have too much stuff in a small apartment. We're building a big place :happydance:Click to expand...

All playdates have been at my house, or at a park/softplay. I still have not been invited to her house and she's been very straightforward that it is a disaster zone. Fine by me, but at least admit it's a mess because you don't feel like breaking out the vacuum lol


----------



## randomrach

robinator said:


> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible

I have a hoover-phobic, clingy and generally more high needs baby but I still try to hoover daily (if not every other day) she cries every time but it's just one of those things. You have to make up for it with big hugs afterwards lol. If anything she gets extra attention for getting upset.


----------



## robinator

Lol, I only vacuum once a week; I could not imagine doing it daily. Although, each day has it's own set of chores....

Also, once my LO hit about 13 months, all fear of the vacuum went away and now she tries to climb on it as I vacuum....


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah I agree that there is always time to clean. Even when LO would only sleep on me I'd find time to run the hoover round.

Mostly in the week I have like one big cleaning day where I do the hoovering, and deep clean, then the rest of the week is spent keeping on top of the washing, washing up, and doing all the 'surface' jobs and another hoover if it gets mucky.

But then again I guess everyone standards of 'clean' are different. I don't mind how others keep their houses as long as it's not like a bio hazard.


----------



## randomrach

The main reason I do it most days is that we have a long haired cat and he gets fluff everywhere and baby puts everything on the floor in her mouth :haha: 

She is getting better with it now - she cries rather than screams :rofl: but is quiet if there's someone around to cuddle while I do it.


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible
> 
> My house is a little messy :blush: not _dirty _but a bit disordered. My defense is that I have too much stuff in a small apartment. We're building a big place :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> All playdates have been at my house, or at a park/softplay. I still have not been invited to her house and she's been very straightforward that it is a disaster zone. Fine by me, but at least admit it's a mess because you don't feel like breaking out the vacuum lolClick to expand...

Hehe. I vacuumed today :thumbup: LO was sitting on the lounge and had her feet vacuumed at the same time :haha:

I will host many a play-date at the new place and I can't wait! I will have a nice, big, shiny place that I'm proud of. I'm honestly ashamed of this place due to the fact we have a whole lot of baby toys (jumperoo, swing etc.) in a small living area and the hallway is so small two people can't fit past each other at once :( Our spare room/nursery is our storage area.

It's definitely not a lack of trying to clean though! My shower and toilets get scrubbed, the dishwasher goes one or twice a day, most clothes washing is done and sheets are changed.

I will admit I'm a bit lazy with folding and I iron as I go :coffee:


----------



## babydust1990

I'll admit I don't iron :haha: That's probably why I have so much extra time to clean :blush:


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible
> 
> My house is a little messy :blush: not _dirty _but a bit disordered. My defense is that I have too much stuff in a small apartment. We're building a big place :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> All playdates have been at my house, or at a park/softplay. I still have not been invited to her house and she's been very straightforward that it is a disaster zone. Fine by me, but at least admit it's a mess because you don't feel like breaking out the vacuum lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe. I vacuumed today :thumbup: LO was sitting on the lounge and had her feet vacuumed at the same time :haha:
> 
> I will host many a play-date at the new place and I can't wait! I will have a nice, big, shiny place that I'm proud of. I'm honestly ashamed of this place due to the fact we have a whole lot of baby toys (jumperoo, swing etc.) in a small living area and the hallway is so small two people can't fit past each other at once :( Our spare room/nursery is our storage area.
> 
> It's definitely not a lack of trying to clean though! My shower and toilets get scrubbed, the dishwasher goes one or twice a day, most clothes washing is done and sheets are changed.
> 
> I will admit I'm a bit lazy with folding and I iron as I go :coffee:Click to expand...

Geez, no wonder you don't have a lot of time to clean, what with emptying the dishwasher once or twice a day! We run ours every other day, although I do hand wash a lot of things in between. I should really stop and just let the dishwasher do it's job lol


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible
> 
> My house is a little messy :blush: not _dirty _but a bit disordered. My defense is that I have too much stuff in a small apartment. We're building a big place :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> All playdates have been at my house, or at a park/softplay. I still have not been invited to her house and she's been very straightforward that it is a disaster zone. Fine by me, but at least admit it's a mess because you don't feel like breaking out the vacuum lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe. I vacuumed today :thumbup: LO was sitting on the lounge and had her feet vacuumed at the same time :haha:
> 
> I will host many a play-date at the new place and I can't wait! I will have a nice, big, shiny place that I'm proud of. I'm honestly ashamed of this place due to the fact we have a whole lot of baby toys (jumperoo, swing etc.) in a small living area and the hallway is so small two people can't fit past each other at once :( Our spare room/nursery is our storage area.
> 
> It's definitely not a lack of trying to clean though! My shower and toilets get scrubbed, the dishwasher goes one or twice a day, most clothes washing is done and sheets are changed.
> 
> I will admit I'm a bit lazy with folding and I iron as I go :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Geez, no wonder you don't have a lot of time to clean, what with emptying the dishwasher once or twice a day! We run ours every other day, although I do hand wash a lot of things in between. I should really stop and just let the dishwasher do it's job lolClick to expand...

Damn straight - make that dishwasher your bitch! I only wash the junk that doesn't fit in it ;)

Anyways this thread has motivated me, I'm off to scrub the spare bathroom! :thumbup: (yes, a 2 bed small apartment with 2 bathrooms :wacko: one doubles as a laundry)


----------



## robinator

It's 0550, I've already spent 30 minutes sweeping and mopping the hardwoods and am now relaxing with coffee and bnb, awaiting the waking of baby. (And watching Real Housewives of OC, who I'm sure hire cleaners) Take that, lazy mamas! :haha:


----------



## Noelle610

Unexpected212 said:


> Heres my rant. I can't stand when people judge me for my parenting choices. Sometimes I want to leave here because It makes me feel so bad about myself as a parent.
> 
> I think as long as a child is loved, well looked after and cared for the rest doesn't really matter.
> 
> I weaned at 4 months and hearing people can't 'stand' people like me really hurt.
> 
> I'm not trying to cause an argument or derail the thread. I get the purpose of it. I just cant believe some of it.
> 
> So I do wish to keep the peace I just didn't realize how much I probably get judged.
> 
> But then again this is a rant thread...so that was my rant!


I will be honest! A lot of the things I have to "bite my tongue" about I've done! Mostly because I wasn't very educated. I really do think the first baby is for practice :haha: Seriously though, I think there's truth to the thought that things that irritate us about others are actually what bother us most about ourselves. I've done several things I wouldn't do with the next:


Introduced solids at 5 months
Determined to have baby sleep in her own space instead of co-sleeping from day 1
Tried to have way too much of a "schedule" from early on instead of going with the flow
Didn't babywear until around 4 months
Went from breastfeeding to exclusively pumping because I didn't understand that I can help my daughter latch despite jaundice and the early introduction of a bottle

At the end of the day, of course you're right that love is what's most important. There's a lot of abuse and neglect in this world and introducing rice cereal at 4 months is of very little concern in comparisson to what happens to kids every day. 

I'm kind of thinking of this thread as a place to vent your judgements without guilt :haha:


----------



## Twister

I have to admit, sometimes my house gets a little messy. Not dirty though, it just gets a bit disorganised sometimes. For example at the moment there's a pile of LO's clean clothes on the sofa which need folding and there's a washing basket full of clean clothes upstairs which needs putting away. And the washing up needs doing. I just need a bit more motivation to do some chores:blush:

Meh.


----------



## robinator

Twister said:


> I have to admit, sometimes my house gets a little messy. Not dirty though, it just gets a bit disorganised sometimes. For example at the moment there's a pile of LO's clean clothes on the sofa which need folding and there's a washing basket full of clean clothes upstairs which needs putting away. And the washing up needs doing. I just need a bit more motivation to do some chores:blush:
> 
> Meh.

I hate putting laundry away. I wish the clothes would go Mary Poppins and do it themselves.


----------



## Twister

Me too, and I absolutely hate the washing up. If we had room we would so have a dishwasher.


----------



## Emerald87

*ahem* we have a pile of clean clothes :blush: - hey but they're clean ;)

ANYHO it's 11pm, the spare bathroom is sparkly and I'm tired. All this judging has exhausted me.
Keep things interesting until the morning!


----------



## robinator

Yes, judging is very exhausting business :rofl:


----------



## Tittie

I had to bite my tongue when my OH's uncle was making a pot of real coffee and then go on to say I better make B one so he doesn't feel left out (B is his 3.5 year old son who had already had a cup of real [not instant] coffee that morning)

I am pretty relaxed when it comes to parenting choices but it's just common sense that a child that age does not need that much caffeine! It was hard to not say something :(


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> It's 0550, I've already spent 30 minutes sweeping and mopping the hardwoods and am now relaxing with coffee and bnb, awaiting the waking of baby. (And watching Real Housewives of OC, who I'm sure hire cleaners) Take that, lazy mamas! :haha:

Yeah, show off :sulk: I draw the line there. I sleep when baby does :haha:


----------



## Sapphire83

We shall, Emerald.


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> It's 0550, I've already spent 30 minutes sweeping and mopping the hardwoods and am now relaxing with coffee and bnb, awaiting the waking of baby. (And watching Real Housewives of OC, who I'm sure hire cleaners) Take that, lazy mamas! :haha:
> 
> Yeah, show off :sulk: I draw the line there. I sleep when baby does :haha:Click to expand...

_layzaaaaaay....._


----------



## Sapphire83

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> It's 0550, I've already spent 30 minutes sweeping and mopping the hardwoods and am now relaxing with coffee and bnb, awaiting the waking of baby. (And watching Real Housewives of OC, who I'm sure hire cleaners) Take that, lazy mamas! :haha:
> 
> Yeah, show off :sulk: I draw the line there. I sleep when baby does :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> _layzaaaaaay....._Click to expand...

Uh oh...


----------



## JoHio

Noelle610 said:


> Two things:
> 
> Sleep training very young babies, a common practice in my mom's group (8 weeks+)
> 
> The claim that babies need to "learn to be independent" and shouldn't be held too much. I hear this from moms and child free folks. In a similar vein, the assertion that cries "for attention" shouldn't be responded to. Okay, judgey moment... Please don't shoot me.... Then these moms wonder why my kid is so affectionate and ask how they can get their 11 month old to cuddle more :dohh:

Amen sister. A-freakin-men. I have two of the snuggliest, sweetest, and most well-mannered babies and that's best that's how I am with them. Not everyone (ask my hubby - hahaha!) but with them.


----------



## sequeena

I should have told the old man on the bus about this thread. He told my son 'you're too old for your dummy take it out' but soon apologised when I told him he was only 1 and if he wants it he can have it!!!

There's a lot of things that make me roll my eyes but I've never seen anything truly dangerous, then I'd interject.


----------



## Dragonfly

Wishing_well said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible
> 
> Definitely.
> My house is clean, tidy and my baby is happy! She even loves hanging the washing up...Click to expand...

now that is out of order, I have 2 here and preg and its hard to run around after all of them when I have no help at all. Not even family will take the kids for a while for me. Plus I have a disability which makes it harder. :thumbup: so on up manship I find it hard to bite tongue at. I do wish I was supermum and got rid of kids every day to clean but they ask for stuff like food. lol


----------



## CeeDee

I have to bite my tongue when people complain about the baby&#8217;s father being a bipolar, deadbeat sociopath, but they are the ones who had sex them. I wish I could ask them why did you have sex with a bipolar sociopath?


----------



## Noelle610

Dragonfly said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible
> 
> Definitely.
> My house is clean, tidy and my baby is happy! She even loves hanging the washing up...Click to expand...
> 
> now that is out of order, I have 2 here and preg and its hard to run around after all of them when I have no help at all. Not even family will take the kids for a while for me. Plus I have a disability which makes it harder. :thumbup: so on up manship I find it hard to bite tongue at. I do wish I was supermum and got rid of kids every day to clean but they ask for stuff like food. lolClick to expand...

I imagine it would be harder with older toddlers. My DD still sleeps quite a bit during the day, so it's easy to get things done when I'm home.


----------



## aliss

CeeDee said:


> I have to bite my tongue when people complain about the babys father being a bipolar, deadbeat sociopath, but they are the ones who had sex them. I wish I could ask them why did you have sex with a bipolar sociopath?

I'm always wondering why that only matters after he dumps her.


----------



## Noelle610

aliss said:


> CeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I have to bite my tongue when people complain about the babys father being a bipolar, deadbeat sociopath, but they are the ones who had sex them. I wish I could ask them why did you have sex with a bipolar sociopath?
> 
> I'm always wondering why that only matters after he dumps her.Click to expand...

Like my mom (and I think Oprah :haha:) always says... "When people show you who they are, believe them"


----------



## aliss

I'm biting my tongue right now, no wonder people assume "AP" moms are a bunch of snotty assholes. Ugh.


----------



## Twister

I had to bite my tongue today when the hv said to try not to feed her every time she wakes in the night because she'll expect it all the time. Easy for her to say but she's not the one getting up multiple times in the night! I can barely keep my eyes open when she wakes as it is! I don't have the patience to be faffing around trying to shh/pat her in the middle of the night. I'll cross that bridge when I come to it lol.


----------



## Randianne

I think there's a lot of tongue biting going on regarding this thread. Baby club is playing very nice today!


----------



## socitycourty

because AP moms can (not always) be snotty assholes?

I didn't set out to do AP because I read about it or thought it would make me better....I did it because it's what I felt I wanted to do. Cuddling, babywearing, attempted BF, etc.

I do use a stroller when I need to since I also have 14 month old niece most of the time. It's like having twins basically during the day. My LO loves her smartrike. She's walking so now I let her have time to just walk around the house, when she's done we sit and cuddle.

But at heart I think I am an AP mom, juts don't have a need to shove it down everyone's throat


----------



## socitycourty

we even bedshared in the hospital :rofl:


----------



## aliss

socitycourty said:


> because AP moms can (not always) be snotty assholes?

Absolutely!!! :)

I never cared for "AP" methods before pregnancy, a high needs baby taught me that it was the only way to survive. Now I just do it because... it works for us :shrug: 

But one thing I have learned, having one horribly high needs difficult colicky baby and having one easygoing one, is that people who have only had an easygoing baby can really take it for granted (not saying all do, of course not all do, but some people can get a little high and mighty without realizing that they actually have it pretty good)


----------



## cococobain

I bite my tongue all the time even when I should speak up. Not so much when it concerns my LO, but otherwise I just keep quiet. While I was pregnant and went in for a routine check up (where they checked BP and urine for infection) the nurse said "Uh... see, I only have a few more of these sticks (the ones that you pee on) and I'd rather save them for someone else, you look fine to me". I _should_ have said "Uh what gives you the authority to decide whether I'm worth checking for infection or not?" but instead I just went "Oh, okay..."

Long story short a week later I was in the hospital at 30 weeks in early labor with a severe kidney infection. When the doctor asked why I didn't get treatment when the infection showed up at my last visit and I told him they never tested me, I felt like such an ass. My LO could have been born there and then because I was too "polite" to speak up :nope:


----------



## robinator

I bit my tongue at my former billionaire boss and his charity/lunch date/spa day/workout obsessed wife who had a rotation of 4 nannies, including an overnight one to deal with bad dreams, etc., because they couldn't be bothered for the day to day care of their children. But I had to bite it; I didn't want to get fired.


----------



## onetwothreebp

robinator said:


> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible

THIS! I have 2 friends on facebook who constantly bemoan the state of their house but then justify it by saying they're spending their time with their children. (Yet they still manage to watch loads of TV everyday??)


----------



## Noelle610

I don't bite my tongue about this, but this drives me bonkers:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpBTr4mxfhA

I don't begrudge anyone having money or privledge... Hell, I wish I had both! BUT... Please don't tell me how "hard" it is to be a working mom when you're A BILLIONAIRE who likely has multiple nannies, a housekeper, a personal chef, a chauffer, etc. It lacks sincerity, Jessica Alba.


----------



## socitycourty

yeah, i don't understnad why have kids if you don't want to do the majority of their care and not just the fun things. who wouldn't love to outsource poopy diapers? but you can't


----------



## onetwothreebp

Jessica Alba irks me.


----------



## Noelle610

onetwothreebp said:


> Jessica Alba irks me.

ME TOO. It's serious, so I have to put it in caps.


----------



## mommie2be

Something that irks me, Elementary schoolers with cell phones. OHs 10 year old brother has an IPHONE! With full internet access & unlimited everything! I got a cell phone when I was in 7th grade because I was a Cheerleader & was going on long bus rides with the whole football team. But an IPHONE with internet for a 10 year old who is already addicted to video games... NO. 
*rant over*


----------



## ShelbyLC

I try to keep my house clean but it doesn't always happen. I also live in a small apartment with too much stuff, and my twins keep me busy, and when they're entertained and calm or sleeping, I'm usually pumping. I try to do as much as possible as quickly as possible. The wash is always running and I'm constantly folding clothes during nap time, the dishes get done first thing in the morning because I usually left them out the night before from being SO DONE with the day. And I'll admit - I have a stack of mail on the table, there's a basket of clean clothes waiting to be folded, the TV remote is on the floor and the kitchen counter could use a quick wipe down.

But my babies are happy. I spend quality time in the evenings with my OH after the babies are in bed, even though I could be dusting or organizing the DVD shelf. And, you know what? At the end of the week, everybody is happy, all the chores have been done, every room has been cleaned, and it's okay. My house might not always be spotless, and not every room will be clean at the same time, but it's okay. To me, that's part of being a SAHM. I get things done when I can, but my priority is, and always will be, my family.

:flower:


----------



## Twister

I have to bite my tongue when mums who have LO's who sleep great and are easygoing put it ALL down to their fantastic parenting. It couldn't possibly have anything to do with their personality, and then imply that the parents who's babies don't sleep well and are higher needs than theirs must be doing something wrong.

Also when people say that routine from day 1 is the answer to all your problems. I don't doubt that some babies thrive off a routine but some don't and just because you don't enforce a routine straight away doesn't mean you're going to end up with a hell child.


----------



## ShelbyLC

mommie2be said:


> Something that irks me, Elementary schoolers with cell phones. OHs 10 year old brother has an IPHONE! With full internet access & unlimited everything! I got a cell phone when I was in 7th grade because I was a Cheerleader & was going on long bus rides with the whole football team. But an IPHONE with internet for a 10 year old who is already addicted to video games... NO.
> *rant over*

This!

I got my first cell phone at 13, with limited minutes and texts. My sister, six years younger than me, got her first cell phone six months after I did. I think it's ridiculous for kids to have cell phones. At that age, I personally believe that kids don't NEED a phone of their own, because they should always be near enough to an adult that if they need to call someone, they can use that adult's phone. (I'm referring to my mother's reasoning for my 7 year old sister getting a phone: "She plays outside a lot!" Yeah, in front of her friend's house, where the friend's dad is always watching!)


----------



## aliss

Twister said:


> I have to bite my tongue when mums who have LO's who sleep great and are easygoing put it ALL down to their fantastic parenting. It couldn't possibly have anything to do with their personality, and then imply that the parents who's babies don't sleep well and are higher needs than theirs must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Also when people say that routine from day 1 is the answer to all your problems. I don't doubt that some babies thrive off a routine but some don't and just because you don't enforce a routine straight away doesn't mean you're going to have the perfect baby.

Oh I hear you, I use my complete opposite babes as a perfect example of why those people are full of shit.


----------



## Dragonfly

Noelle610 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible
> 
> Definitely.
> My house is clean, tidy and my baby is happy! She even loves hanging the washing up...Click to expand...
> 
> now that is out of order, I have 2 here and preg and its hard to run around after all of them when I have no help at all. Not even family will take the kids for a while for me. Plus I have a disability which makes it harder. :thumbup: so on up manship I find it hard to bite tongue at. I do wish I was supermum and got rid of kids every day to clean but they ask for stuff like food. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I imagine it would be harder with older toddlers. My DD still sleeps quite a bit during the day, so it's easy to get things done when I'm home.Click to expand...

Mine dont take naps any more. :wacko: and run about outside needing to be watched. 



aliss said:


> I'm biting my tongue right now, no wonder people assume "AP" moms are a bunch of snotty assholes. Ugh.




socitycourty said:


> because AP moms can (not always) be snotty assholes?
> 
> I didn't set out to do AP because I read about it or thought it would make me better....I did it because it's what I felt I wanted to do. Cuddling, babywearing, attempted BF, etc.
> 
> I do use a stroller when I need to since I also have 14 month old niece most of the time. It's like having twins basically during the day. My LO loves her smartrike. She's walking so now I let her have time to just walk around the house, when she's done we sit and cuddle.
> 
> But at heart I think I am an AP mom, juts don't have a need to shove it down everyone's throat

I think this thread just hit a new low , its got way personal. I am an AP mum and know plenty of them and am actually insulted by this. And I wont even stoop to what I really think as I think thats actually breaking the rules so I will keep my mouth shut as usual. :growlmad:


----------



## onetwothreebp

Twister said:


> I have to bite my tongue when mums who have LO's who sleep great and are easygoing put it ALL down to their fantastic parenting. It couldn't possibly have anything to do with their personality, and then imply that the parents who's babies don't sleep well and are higher needs than theirs must be doing something wrong.

I firmly believe it is all down to personality - I am a shit parent and my LO is extremely happy, mellow, and easy going. He has STTN for the most part since 3 weeks. I'm pretty sure I have done nothing to contribute to this, lol.


----------



## sbl

Dragonfly said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible
> 
> Definitely.
> My house is clean, tidy and my baby is happy! She even loves hanging the washing up...Click to expand...
> 
> now that is out of order, I have 2 here and preg and its hard to run around after all of them when I have no help at all. Not even family will take the kids for a while for me. Plus I have a disability which makes it harder. :thumbup: so on up manship I find it hard to bite tongue at. I do wish I was supermum and got rid of kids every day to clean but they ask for stuff like food. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I imagine it would be harder with older toddlers. My DD still sleeps quite a bit during the day, so it's easy to get things done when I'm home.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine dont take naps any more. :wacko: and run about outside needing to be watched.
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> I'm biting my tongue right now, no wonder people assume "AP" moms are a bunch of snotty assholes. Ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> socitycourty said:
> 
> 
> because AP moms can (not always) be snotty assholes?
> 
> I didn't set out to do AP because I read about it or thought it would make me better....I did it because it's what I felt I wanted to do. Cuddling, babywearing, attempted BF, etc.
> 
> I do use a stroller when I need to since I also have 14 month old niece most of the time. It's like having twins basically during the day. My LO loves her smartrike. She's walking so now I let her have time to just walk around the house, when she's done we sit and cuddle.
> 
> But at heart I think I am an AP mom, juts don't have a need to shove it down everyone's throatClick to expand...
> 
> I think this thread just hit a new low , its got way personal. I am an AP mum and know plenty of them and am actually insulted by this. And I wont even stoop to what I really think as I think thats actually breaking the rules so I will keep my mouth shut as usual. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I don't think this is directed at anyone so it's not meant to be personal.

I'm sure nearly everyone has read something they disagree with? Or am I wrong?


----------



## socitycourty

as for threads hitting lows, i've seen way worse than this and more.

we didn't say all AP moms are like this. just some. i'm pretty sure i'm not alone in feeling that way


----------



## onetwothreebp

If you separated mothers into groups based on their parenting styles, you would find snotty assholes in each group.


----------



## Dragonfly

onetwothreebp said:


> If you separated mothers into groups based on their parenting styles, you would find snotty assholes in each group.

True and I met plenty of them. :thumbup:


----------



## sevenofnine

I loved reading through this! It helps reminding that there are sooo many different ways to do things, and one isn't necessarily better than the other (even if you believe it to be :haha:)! 

Of course there are things I wouldn't do (or have done), but I love that we all have the choice to make for ourselves. It makes everything so much more interesting!

:thumbup:


----------



## LisaL79

I bite my tongue, so to speak, every time I come here.


----------



## robinator

Cell phones didn't exist when I was a kid. GUESS WHAT? My parents always knew how to get in touch with me (gasp!)

*checks asshole, no snot*


----------



## Wobbles

*Reminder of the forum rules:

Antisocial, discriminatory or offensive messages (intended or otherwise) aimed at the community at large, certain demographics (including parenting styles) or specific members, are not permitted.*


----------



## robinator

Not so much tongue biting as just plain annoying: when someone's immediate reaction to a problem someone has with their cat is to rehome it. I love my kitty; he's a devil at times but he's my baby!


----------



## CeeDee

BUGaBOO said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> Oh and apparently because I don't say "no" to Quinn, she'll grow up to be disobedient and trouble.
> No, I just like to explain things instead of just resorting to no. From 7 months she consistently understood "don't touch, hot, dangerous, put it down and stop"
> 
> And they wonder why their two year olds constantly scream "NO!!"
> 
> That was a tip from Dr Sears at his seminar a few months ago 'don't say no to your children'
> For example - if they touch something they're not meant to, say 'ah ah, not for Isla'
> Otherwise they learn to use NO for everything. It wasn't about letting them do what they want but rather using different phrases instead of one wordClick to expand...

I learn something new everyday. I didn't know that saying "no" was a bad thing. :dohh: I'm definitely going to stop saying it.


----------



## robinator

No, don't! :haha:


----------



## socitycourty

I don't understand how it's not ok to complain about AP parenting but the AP parents can say that CIO is abuse?

I just don't understand how at times the forum seems to cater to certain groups


----------



## socitycourty

i agree with the cat thing. something like 10,000 pets are euthanized every day in the USA


----------



## robinator

socitycourty said:


> i agree with the cat thing. something like 10,000 pets are euthanized every day in the USA

:cry:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Not so much tongue biting as just plain annoying: when someone's immediate reaction to a problem someone has with their cat is to rehome it. I love my kitty; he's a devil at times but he's my baby!

Same here! So many people I know just get rid of pets over silly reasons :nope: I want to see a photo of your cat Robinator, I hear so much about it :haha:


----------



## robinator

He's a bit of a diva, so I'll check with him first


----------



## Twister

Cats are awesome.


----------



## minties

I don't like cats much *quickly runs away*


----------



## robinator

Don't be fooled by the soft, furry exterior. Behind those beautiful green eyes lurks a monster.
 



Attached Files:







axl.JPG
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Noelle610

CeeDee said:


> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> Oh and apparently because I don't say "no" to Quinn, she'll grow up to be disobedient and trouble.
> No, I just like to explain things instead of just resorting to no. From 7 months she consistently understood "don't touch, hot, dangerous, put it down and stop"
> 
> And they wonder why their two year olds constantly scream "NO!!"
> 
> That was a tip from Dr Sears at his seminar a few months ago 'don't say no to your children'
> For example - if they touch something they're not meant to, say 'ah ah, not for Isla'
> Otherwise they learn to use NO for everything. It wasn't about letting them do what they want but rather using different phrases instead of one wordClick to expand...
> 
> I learn something new everyday. I didn't know that saying "no" was a bad thing. :dohh: I'm definitely going to stop saying it.Click to expand...

I don't think it's necessarily a *bad* thing. I just think it can become ineffective if it's used too often. I also do think it's kind to explain the "why". Your kid doesn't have to agree with you, but "Because I said so" isn't really a great way to forge a bond and encourage your child to have respect for you :haha:


----------



## minties

I did the "I wont say no" thing with Thomas, it's still his favourite word. Toddlers!!! Even if I ask him if he wants a treat, he just says no on principle.


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Don't be fooled by the soft, furry exterior. Behind those beautiful green eyes lurks a monster.

Haha, aw. He is very cute! I might start a cat thread in General Chatter... I'm broody for more cats!


----------



## staralfur

I usually say "no!" if it's something I can't explain quickly, like if she's running full speed towards the stairs or something. Otherwise I try to say "Not for Abby", "hot" "please don't touch", etc.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Robinator your cat is adorable. I really want a cat but OH is allergic :(


----------



## babydust1990

kmbabycrazy said:


> Robinator your cat is adorable. I really want a cat but OH is allergic :(

Get one of the bald ones! lol


----------



## robinator

But these two are buds :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







lanebucket.JPG
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kmbabycrazy

babydust1990 said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> Robinator your cat is adorable. I really want a cat but OH is allergic :(
> 
> Get one of the bald ones! lolClick to expand...

I think it would scare the children haha x


----------



## babydust1990

My two! The first 1 is Keith and the 2nd is Mr Chow (AKA Skream)


----------



## robinator

Dude those are awesome names


----------



## robinator

Bucket and Axl; aka Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde:
 



Attached Files:







axlbucket.JPG
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AnneD

OT: I want a cat so much, but I'm renting and I'm not allowed.

And now back to biting my tongue again...

When someone says, "Oh I'm sure you're gonna be fine." Basically it means they don't give a d*** whether or not the person's going to be ok or die.


----------



## babydust1990

I love cats so much

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4NMoJcFd4


----------



## AnneD

When people claim they know better than medical professionals. Please, who spent years and years, not to mention tons of money, on studying medicine? And since when does googling equal research?


----------



## AnneD

When people say, if you really want something, it'll happen. Oh yeah? Try telling that to someone who is infertile and really wants to get pregnant...


----------



## AnneD

When some genius tells me I shouldn't be depressed because I've got my baby. Depression's got nothing to do with that. And, newsflash, postnatal depression tends to happen *after* one's had a baby. Not after, say, one's failed a driving test.


----------



## AnneD

When people ask, "Is she a good baby?", meanining if she sleeps through the night. Yeah she's a good baby, but she doesn't sleep through the night, she's too young to last ages without a feed.


----------



## robinator

AnneD said:


> When people claim they know better than medical professionals. Please, who spent years and years, not to mention tons of money, on studying medicine? And since when does googling equal research?

Vax/anti-vax threads, much? Lol


----------



## babydust1990

Blimmin'eck AnneD, seems like you were in the mood for a good rant :haha:


----------



## robinator

When people ask if I'm still breast feeding. How is that relevant to......anything?


----------



## MommyJogger

babydust1990 said:


> I love cats so much
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4NMoJcFd4

The first time I saw this video was about 7 weeks pp. I had serious baby blues (not ppd, but serious hormonal imbalances) and every time I saw another baby I would burst into tears because I couldn't take him/her home. I also had a major bf compulsion, as in I hear a crying baby and was like "you don't understand, I HAVE to nurse that baby". DH showed me this video and said, "This is you, only I'm pretty sure _she_'s joking..... So you're crazier." :baby:


----------



## AnneD

robinator said:


> AnneD said:
> 
> 
> When people claim they know better than medical professionals. Please, who spent years and years, not to mention tons of money, on studying medicine? And since when does googling equal research?
> 
> Vax/anti-vax threads, much? LolClick to expand...

Oh yeah. I tend to read them as if they were sitcom material. 
The same goes for people who claim that a mother can diagnose her kid better than a doctor because "mummy knows best". Makes me want to hurl, but I tend to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## AnneD

babydust1990 said:


> Blimmin'eck AnneD, seems like you were in the mood for a good rant :haha:

Indeed I'm on a roll... Once upon a time when I was having counselling my CPN told me that a large part of my depression was to do with keeping my mouth shut and people-pleasing. None of that today, clearly.


----------



## babydust1990

AnneD said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Blimmin'eck AnneD, seems like you were in the mood for a good rant :haha:
> 
> Indeed I'm on a roll... Once upon a time when I was having counselling my CPN told me that a large part of my depression was to do with keeping my mouth shut and people-pleasing. None of that today, clearly.Click to expand...

You rant away! Good for the soul :thumbup:


----------



## robinator

So are cats!!


----------



## AnneD

robinator said:


> When people ask if I'm still breast feeding. How is that relevant to......anything?

It is! You mean you didn't send Lane down to the chippy to get her own fish and chips after she was a month old? Or whatever your local equivalent of a chippy is?

So are you STILL breastfeeding???


----------



## MommyJogger

AnneD said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnneD said:
> 
> 
> When people claim they know better than medical professionals. Please, who spent years and years, not to mention tons of money, on studying medicine? And since when does googling equal research?
> 
> Vax/anti-vax threads, much? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah. I tend to read them as if they were sitcom material.
> The same goes for people who claim that a mother can diagnose her kid better than a doctor because "mummy knows best". Makes me want to hurl, but I tend to keep my mouth shut.Click to expand...

:shrug: Depends. Seriously, some doctors ARE idiots. We go to a physician group and one doctor EVERY time we see him tells me my son has diarrhea because his poop is runny and there are no food chunks. Even at the 6w visit. And I've never been to the UK, but even I know to just nod and smile at HVs.


----------



## robinator

AnneD said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When people ask if I'm still breast feeding. How is that relevant to......anything?
> 
> It is! You mean you didn't send Lane down to the chippy to get her own fish and chips after she was a month old? Or whatever your local equivalent of a chippy is?
> 
> So are you STILL breastfeeding???Click to expand...

It's STILL not relevant!!


----------



## robinator

I don't even know what a chippy is....


----------



## babydust1990

You don't have chippys :o

Fish and chips are like the most British thing ever!


----------



## robinator

But I know what a limerick is!


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> You don't have chippys :o
> 
> Fish and chips are like the most British thing ever!

I thought tea was lol


----------



## MommyJogger

robinator said:


> I don't even know what a chippy is....

Just replace it in your mind with a Five Guys.


----------



## AnneD

robinator said:


> AnneD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When people ask if I'm still breast feeding. How is that relevant to......anything?
> 
> It is! You mean you didn't send Lane down to the chippy to get her own fish and chips after she was a month old? Or whatever your local equivalent of a chippy is?
> 
> So are you STILL breastfeeding???Click to expand...
> 
> It's STILL not relevant!!Click to expand...

:haha: 

Please can I send you my MIL and FIL to sort out, they keep asking me that.


----------



## babydust1990

Fish, chips and a cup of tea... Looks like I know what my dinner is tomorrow night!


----------



## robinator

Is this the new giving coke to a baby thread? Feelin the vibe....


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> Fish, chips and a cup of tea... Looks like I know what my dinner is tomorrow night!

Don't forget to throw in a pasty

Or shepherds pie or spag bol (whatever in the world that is)


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Fish, chips and a cup of tea... Looks like I know what my dinner is tomorrow night!
> 
> Don't forget to throw in a pastyClick to expand...

I don't live in Cornwall :haha: 

(Thats where the famous 'cornish pastys' are from)


----------



## staralfur

Spag bol is just spaghetti with meat sauce isn't it?


----------



## babydust1990

Wait wait wait... You don't know what spag bol is? You need it in your life!


----------



## robinator

Baby's waking up. I may or may not take her to the chippy and whip out a boob


----------



## robinator

staralfur said:


> Spag bol is just spaghetti with meat sauce isn't it?

Hell, we have that. Don't need no fancy name like "spag bol" lol. I always think its spaghetti bologna and I think to myself, "those British people eat some pretty wacky stuff".


----------



## fieryphoenix

Arent chips just French fries? Lol


----------



## babydust1990

fieryphoenix said:


> Arent chips just French fries? Lol

Yup!


----------



## fieryphoenix

And pastys are just slightly fancier hot pockets :laugh2:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Chips are big FAT versions of fries :D nom nom there is my diet blown!!


----------



## babydust1990

Spag bol is:

Spaghetti

Bolognese sauce:
Onions
Mince
Tomatoes
Kidney beans
Garlic

You can add other herbs and veggies into the sauce though, and I use baked beans instead of kidney beans.


----------



## sevenofnine

Stelly said:


> Bite my tongue experience happened today, at Joann's fabrics. I went to check out and conversation went like this:
> 
> Cashier: oh, your baby is so tiny!!! Is he a few days old?
> 
> Me: He is about 4.5 months now- he came early.
> 
> Cashier: wow. He is so small. What's that box attached to him?
> 
> Me: because he's a preemie he needs an apnea and heart monitor 24/7 since he still has some apnea episodes.
> 
> Cashier: oh my god, I'm so sorry. Is he going to make it???
> 
> Me:.......yes......
> 
> Because its obviously common practice to send a dying baby home and I'd be walkin about the craft store with him :dohh: who the hell asks that kind of question to a stranger with their baby anyway?!?

:dohh:



babydust1990 said:


> Spag bol is:
> 
> Spaghetti
> 
> Bolognese sauce:
> Onions
> Mince
> Tomatoes
> Kidney beans
> Garlic
> 
> You can add other herbs and veggies into the sauce though, and I use baked beans instead of kidney beans.

That. Sounds. Amazing.


----------



## babydust1990

sevenofnine said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Spag bol is:
> 
> Spaghetti
> 
> Bolognese sauce:
> Onions
> Mince
> Tomatoes
> Kidney beans
> Garlic
> 
> You can add other herbs and veggies into the sauce though, and I use baked beans instead of kidney beans.
> 
> That. Sounds. Amazing.Click to expand...

Thats either sarcasm or your easily pleased :haha:


----------



## fieryphoenix

babydust1990 said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Spag bol is:
> 
> Spaghetti
> 
> Bolognese sauce:
> Onions
> Mince
> Tomatoes
> Kidney beans
> Garlic
> 
> You can add other herbs and veggies into the sauce though, and I use baked beans instead of kidney beans.
> 
> That. Sounds. Amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats either sarcasm or your easily pleased :haha:Click to expand...

I've had a version of that before! Chili mac


----------



## Wellington

Kidney beans????


(All the Italians faint at once)


They are the devils spawn...and have a surprisingly devastating effect on my digestive system .

Spaghetti Bol (minus evil kidney beans - you Northerners *are* a little odd :winkwink: ) is the best!


----------



## babydust1990

fieryphoenix said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Spag bol is:
> 
> Spaghetti
> 
> Bolognese sauce:
> Onions
> Mince
> Tomatoes
> Kidney beans
> Garlic
> 
> You can add other herbs and veggies into the sauce though, and I use baked beans instead of kidney beans.
> 
> That. Sounds. Amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats either sarcasm or your easily pleased :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've had a version of that before! Chili macClick to expand...

It is very similar to chilli! I use the same base and just add some different spices and serve with rice, not pasta :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

AnneD said:


> OT: I want a cat so much, but I'm renting and I'm not allowed.
> 
> And now back to biting my tongue again...
> 
> When someone says, "Oh I'm sure you're gonna be fine." Basically it means they don't give a d*** whether or not the person's going to be ok or die.

THIS is what my best friend said to me when I started spotting at 6 weeks, then turned around and told everyone! I was miscarrying. (We hadn't announced yet) Oh. That's news to me considering not a single doctor or nurse I spoke to even mentioned that word after a night in the ER and subsequent dr visits. (She has had 5 miscarriages herself, so she knows the deal. Also, exbest friend.)


Oh, and another thing that irks me: When babies who can't hold their head up by themselves are placed in the seat of a shopping cart. Sometimes, they're not even strapped in. I see this a lot at work and I just shake my head. Poor kids always look so uncomfortable with their heads just flopping and rolling around.


----------



## Randianne

girlnboots said:


> AnneD said:
> 
> 
> OT: I want a cat so much, but I'm renting and I'm not allowed.
> 
> And now back to biting my tongue again...
> 
> When someone says, "Oh I'm sure you're gonna be fine." Basically it means they don't give a d*** whether or not the person's going to be ok or die.
> 
> THIS is what my best friend said to me when I started spotting at 6 weeks, then turned around and told everyone! I was miscarrying. (We hadn't announced yet) Oh. That's news to me considering not a single doctor or nurse I spoke to even mentioned that word after a night in the ER and subsequent dr visits.
> 
> 
> Oh, and another thing that irks me: When babies who can't hold their head up by themselves are placed in the seat of a shopping cart. Sometimes, they're not even strapped in. I see this a lot at work and I just shake my head. Poor kids always look so uncomfortable with their heads just flopping and rolling around.Click to expand...

When I miscarried, my very special cousin told me she knew how I felt because she had to take her cat to be put down. No offense to the cat lovers, but I wanted to slap her!


----------



## AnneD

robinator said:


> Baby's waking up. I may or may not take her to the chippy and whip out a boob

If I were having a drink, it would be all over the screen now ha ha.


----------



## sbl

Woah! We're back up and running! I was putting lo to bed and watching some tv. 
Another thing that annoys me is, being told "Why did you send out thank you cards for the gifts your received for your little one? It's kinda cheesy."
EH NO ITS NICE TO SAY THANKS!!


----------



## pompeyvix

babydust1990 said:


> My two! The first 1 is Keith and the 2nd is Mr Chow (AKA Skream)

:rofl: at the name Keith for a cat!! We had a cat called Naughty! She now lives with my dad, but everyone used to laugh at her name. 

We now just have the one Alfie;
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babydust1990

pompeyvix said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> My two! The first 1 is Keith and the 2nd is Mr Chow (AKA Skream)
> 
> :rofl: at the name Keith for a cat!! We had a cat called Naughty! She now lives with my dad, but everyone used to laugh at her name.
> 
> We now just have the one Alfie;Click to expand...

He wasn't originally Keith... He used to be called Effy and was a female... Until one day we caught him licking himself on the sofa :blush:


----------



## AngelofTroy

pompeyvix said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> My two! The first 1 is Keith and the 2nd is Mr Chow (AKA Skream)
> 
> :rofl: at the name Keith for a cat!! We had a cat called Naughty! She now lives with my dad, but everyone used to laugh at her name.
> 
> We now just have the one Alfie;Click to expand...

My mum knew a kid with a cat called 'Nascy', her dad named it apparently, it stands for 'Not Another Sodding Cat' with the 'y' to make it sound like a name. :haha:


----------



## AnneD

When homeschooling parents rant about how rubbish schools and school teachers are, and their posts are full of basic spelling mistakes and bad grammar ('affect'/'effect', 'definately'/'defiantly' instead of 'definitely', their/there instead of 'they're', 'too' instead of 'to', 'of' instead of 'off', 'of off', and so on and on, the list is endless). Actually, I tend to keep my mouth shut pretty much every time this topic comes up.


----------



## pompeyvix

sevenofnine said:


> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> Bite my tongue experience happened today, at Joann's fabrics. I went to check out and conversation went like this:
> 
> Cashier: oh, your baby is so tiny!!! Is he a few days old?
> 
> Me: He is about 4.5 months now- he came early.
> 
> Cashier: wow. He is so small. What's that box attached to him?
> 
> Me: because he's a preemie he needs an apnea and heart monitor 24/7 since he still has some apnea episodes.
> 
> Cashier: oh my god, I'm so sorry. Is he going to make it???
> 
> Me:.......yes......
> 
> Because its obviously common practice to send a dying baby home and I'd be walkin about the craft store with him :dohh: who the hell asks that kind of question to a stranger with their baby anyway?!?
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Spag bol is:
> 
> Spaghetti
> 
> Bolognese sauce:
> Onions
> Mince
> Tomatoes
> Kidney beans
> Garlic
> 
> You can add other herbs and veggies into the sauce though, and I use baked beans instead of kidney beans.Click to expand...
> 
> That. Sounds. Amazing.Click to expand...

Haha, are you being serious?!? It is so easy to make. Do you guys eat mince beef over there? Saying that, we miss out kidney beans but put in courgette and peppers instead. It's yum, especially with some cheese sprinkled on top!


----------



## fieryphoenix

My mom named one of her cats Pita, pain in the ass, he wasn't her favorite kitty! Lol


----------



## babydust1990

If can persuade OH to let me have another kitten I am stealing the name pita!


----------



## robinator

I'm back. Lane was fed something.....American :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1990

The only American food I know is the stuff off man vs food :haha:


----------



## DragonflyWing

When my twins' doctor recommended we start solids now...when they're only 2.5 months adjusted age. :growlmad: 

I demonstrated for her that both babies still have their tongue thrust reflex, and my boy doesn't have total head control yet. She said "Oh, ok, well maybe you should wait 3 weeks before you start introducing solids, then." UM...I think we'll be waiting more like 2 months minimum. Both babies are gaining weight steadily and staying on their growth curves, I see no reason at all to rush solids :(


----------



## pompeyvix

babydust1990 said:


> The only American food I know is the stuff off man vs food :haha:

I love that show. But how on earth is Adam not seriously obese?!


----------



## robinator

pompeyvix said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> The only American food I know is the stuff off man vs food :haha:
> 
> I love that show. But how on earth is Adam not seriously obese?!Click to expand...

Now it's man v food _nation_; he "mentors" other challenge eaters. Whatever


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> The only American food I know is the stuff off man vs food :haha:
> 
> I love that show. But how on earth is Adam not seriously obese?!Click to expand...
> 
> Now it's man v food _nation_; he "mentors" other challenge eaters. WhateverClick to expand...

I've not seen that yet! 

Right, I'm off to the land of nod. There best be lots of limericks on here when I wake up :haha: It will be my birthday after all!


----------



## Rota

Ive got one.My boss is a nurse and has been a nurse for over 20 years and has 6 kids of her own. I popped into work to officially give her notice that when i return to work i will be breastfeeding/expressing so will be needing extra breaks as per hospital policy. She countered with 'why are you breastfeeding when you return LO will be 6 months and BF past 6 months is medically recognized as causing heart conditions'. I was flabbergasted. I think my HV just about had kittens when i told her what had been said.


----------



## pompeyvix

Rota said:


> Ive got one.My boss is a nurse and has been a nurse for over 20 years and has 6 kids of her own. I popped into work to officially give her notice that when i return to work i will be breastfeeding/expressing so will be needing extra breaks as per hospital policy. She countered with 'why are you breastfeeding when you return LO will be 6 months and BF past 6 months is medically recognized as causing heart conditions'. I was flabbergasted. I think my HV just about had kittens when i told her what had been said.

OMG she actually said that? And she is a nurse? :rofl: What world do some people live in!


----------



## Rota

pompeyvix said:


> Rota said:
> 
> 
> Ive got one.My boss is a nurse and has been a nurse for over 20 years and has 6 kids of her own. I popped into work to officially give her notice that when i return to work i will be breastfeeding/expressing so will be needing extra breaks as per hospital policy. She countered with 'why are you breastfeeding when you return LO will be 6 months and BF past 6 months is medically recognized as causing heart conditions'. I was flabbergasted. I think my HV just about had kittens when i told her what had been said.
> 
> OMG she actually said that? And she is a nurse? :rofl: What world do some people live in!Click to expand...

Yep, she is a true 'gem' and has made a number of lovely comments including 'we cant be dealing with you having another breakdown' and 'why did you get pregnant, you were just starting to get your act together' and 'you do realise that you probably wont be getting your expressing breaks when you return as the ward is very busy'. I was planning on breastfeeding til 9 months but damn now im looking at the 1 year mark and tough shit love im taking my breaks and she can go whistle dixie.


----------



## pompeyvix

Rota said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rota said:
> 
> 
> Ive got one.My boss is a nurse and has been a nurse for over 20 years and has 6 kids of her own. I popped into work to officially give her notice that when i return to work i will be breastfeeding/expressing so will be needing extra breaks as per hospital policy. She countered with 'why are you breastfeeding when you return LO will be 6 months and BF past 6 months is medically recognized as causing heart conditions'. I was flabbergasted. I think my HV just about had kittens when i told her what had been said.
> 
> OMG she actually said that? And she is a nurse? :rofl: What world do some people live in!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, she is a true 'gem' and has made a number of lovely comments including 'we cant be dealing with you having another breakdown' and 'why did you get pregnant, you were just starting to get your act together' and 'you do realise that you probably wont be getting your expressing breaks when you return as the ward is very busy'. I was planning on breastfeeding til 9 months but damn now im looking at the 1 year mark and tough shit love im taking my breaks and she can go whistle dixie.Click to expand...

What a complete and utter bitch! What disgusting things to say to someone. I am mad for you just reading your post. Sorry to hear you have a boss like that.


----------



## AnneD

Rota said:


> Yep, she is a true 'gem' and has made a number of lovely comments including 'we cant be dealing with you having another breakdown' and 'why did you get pregnant, you were just starting to get your act together' and 'you do realise that you probably wont be getting your expressing breaks when you return as the ward is very busy'. I was planning on breastfeeding til 9 months but damn now im looking at the 1 year mark and tough shit love im taking my breaks and she can go whistle dixie.

This is just horrible. Don't let the b*tch get to you.


----------



## AnneD

OK, one last one from me tonight. When a woman introduces herself saying, "I'm a mummy and a wife..." I don't know why, but I always want to say, "And your problem is...?"


----------



## AnneD

OK, sorry, just one more. When someone says she's a full-time mummy/parent. You know the type - smug b*. So those who have to work to keep the roof over their kids' heads and food on the table are part-time parents?!? Yeah right.


----------



## robinator

I'm a "full time" parent and am officially looking down my nose at you. Oh, wait - what is this?? Snot coming out of my asshole? Oh hell, I need a kleenex

:haha:


----------



## AnneD

Would a cheaper, non-leading brand of tissue do you? As a part-time parent, I'm completely hopeless and have been known to wipe baby's nose with a bit of bog roll on occasion.


----------



## AnneD

Robinator, what's the time where you are?


----------



## robinator

528 pm


----------



## robinator

I don't use the cheap stuff *sniff*

But if that's all you got...... :shrug:

What the heck is bog roll? Made out of peat?


----------



## AnneD

Thanks. It's 1.33 in the morning here. I must be the only one who's still up at stupid o'clock in the UK. Hope you have a good evening!


----------



## AnneD

robinator said:


> I don't use the cheap stuff *sniff*
> 
> But if that's all you got...... :shrug:
> 
> What the heck is bog roll? Made out of peat?

Toilet roll, loo paper, another parenting fail.


----------



## staralfur

robinator said:


> I'm a "full time" parent and am officially looking down my nose at you. Oh, wait - what is this?? Snot coming out of my asshole? Oh hell, I need a kleenex
> 
> :haha:

Note to self: Do not read robinator's posts whilst eating.


----------



## robinator

Lmao! Sorry :blush:


----------



## robinator

AnneD said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I don't use the cheap stuff *sniff*
> 
> But if that's all you got...... :shrug:
> 
> What the heck is bog roll? Made out of peat?
> 
> Toilet roll, loo paper, another parenting fail.Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up. I was imagining something soggy yet highly flammable. Not too keen on that, lol

Good night!


----------



## djbutton01

sevenofnine said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I've just had to hold my tongue when I saw 3 'friends' on fb discussing that how they keep their children in bed at night... One locked the door, the other tied string from their handle to another door handle and the other turned the handle upside down... I felt like putting 'what if there's a fire?!'
> 
> No kidding!!
> 
> When we moved into a farmhouse we're renting from an older couple, one of their kids' old rooms had a lock on the OUTSIDE of the door... and it gave me the creeps.
> 
> I'm not saying it was for locking the kid in there, but what other reason would there be to have a lock on a door from the outside... for a kids room... :shrug:Click to expand...

In general, I would NOT advise someone to lock their child in their room but we all need to put ourselves in other people's shoes. My sil is deaf without her hearing aids. My nephew who was 12-13 months or so and was an escape artist. He managed to get out of his crib and wandered through the house getting into whatever he wanted. Unfortunately, her hearing aid batteries would occasionally die while she was asleep and she would not hear him. Once, he went into the backyard and played!!! My brother came home from work around 1 or 2 AM to hear my nephew outside playing, having the time of his life ( he must have been about 14 months old). The next day the lock was flipped to the outside of the door to keep him in his room for his own safety.


----------



## pinklightbulb

When my cousin weaned her 8 week old to 3 meals a day and encouraged me to do the same to Eamon. I don't know why on Earth she didn't just give more bottles :wacko: Also encouraged me to FF mine as hers slept so well. 

Subsequently, hers was put on a diet at 18 months... then she early-weaned her next one at 12 weeks in spite of being told not to wean before 17 weeks at the earliest :dohh: 

Oh, yes. She was also all the while telling me how much healthier hers were as they were bigger than my BF babies who were weaned at 6 months. I wonder why they were bigger somehow???

ARGHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Reidfidleir

robinator said:


> I don't use the cheap stuff *sniff*
> 
> But if that's all you got...... :shrug:
> 
> What the heck is bog roll? Made out of peat?

Hahahahahahaha!!! :rofl: I was wondering the same! Hehehe this little exchange had my eyes tearing and me shaking in bed trying to laugh quietly while hubby sleeps. 
I've enjoyed reading this thread so far. Anticipating tomorrows additions!

One thing that I'm still bewildered with: 
My mother (a nurse) says that "you know, there will come a time where the baby will not be as interested in nursing. But it's a window of only 2-3 days so you have to make sure you stop nursing then otherwise he'll continue (think she means past age one). "
Thanks for your concern....I guess? From what I know it's good to nurse them at least until age one if you can. And I want him to nurse as long as he wants! I have a goal of one year or longer. 
Plus. Stopping within 2-3 days?! Ummm ever hear of engorgment?! No way would I stop nursing abruptly! I've already gone through mastitis 4 times and don't relish the thought of enduring it again. 

Seriously....


----------



## Emerald87

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much to catch up

There were too many things to quote. I'm just gotta say hi to a few lol.





aliss said:


> socitycourty said:
> 
> 
> because AP moms can (not always) be snotty assholes?
> 
> Absolutely!!! :)
> 
> I never cared for "AP" methods before pregnancy, a high needs baby taught me that it was the only way to survive. Now I just do it because... it works for us :shrug:
> 
> But one thing I have learned, having one horribly high needs difficult colicky baby and having one easygoing one, is that people who have only had an easygoing baby can really take it for granted (not saying all do, of course not all do, but some people can get a little high and mighty without realizing that they actually have it pretty good)Click to expand...

I didn't even realise until BnB that I am a "natural parent" i.e. BF, babywearing, occasional bed sharing, cloth nappies etc.

I'm going to go all high and mighty - I _know _I have an easy going baby ;)





onetwothreebp said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When sahm's can't be bothered to keep their house clean and claim it's because they'd rather be spending quality time with their child. I have that friend. Or if that person is on bnb, they post some sappy poem about it. My house is spotless, my baby has all the mommy time she could ever want; it _is_ possible
> 
> THIS! I have 2 friends on facebook who constantly bemoan the state of their house but then justify it by saying they're spending their time with their children. (Yet they still manage to watch loads of TV everyday??)Click to expand...

T......V........? What is this sorcery? Oh, wait, is that the big screen thingy that is playing Bananas in Pajamas and Play School all the time?






Twister said:


> I have to bite my tongue when mums who have LO's who sleep great and are easygoing put it ALL down to their fantastic parenting. It couldn't possibly have anything to do with their personality, and then imply that the parents who's babies don't sleep well and are higher needs than theirs must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Also when people say that routine from day 1 is the answer to all your problems. I don't doubt that some babies thrive off a routine but some don't and just because you don't enforce a routine straight away doesn't mean you're going to end up with a hell child.

I. am. awesome. My kid sleeps and it's all thanks to me. Ha! (JK)

I have one friend that told me I'm "running a loose ship" because I take my baby into bed in the morning for a cuddle and a BF. She has a schedule to the minute. She constantly tells me she's had it since 13 days old.
She's planning a second baby. I CANNOT WAIT until she has it and it isn't an easy-going good sleeper like her first and will not conform to any kind of schedule.






onetwothreebp said:


> If you separated mothers into groups based on their parenting styles, you would find snotty assholes in each group.

:thumbup:




AnneD said:


> When people claim they know better than medical professionals. Please, who spent years and years, not to mention tons of money, on studying medicine? And since when does googling equal research?

Will you marry me?






robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Fish, chips and a cup of tea... Looks like I know what my dinner is tomorrow night!
> 
> Don't forget to throw in a pasty
> 
> Or shepherds pie or spag bol (whatever in the world that is)Click to expand...

Yuuuummmmmmm. I'm going to make spag bol tomorrow night. Although I have a much easier recipe than the ones listed here (which also doesn't include kidney beans - gross! lol)

Mince
Tomato soup
BBQ sauce
Splash of sugar
Pasta of your choice

Fussy kids love the shit.





robinator said:


> Baby's waking up. I may or may not take her to the chippy and whip out a boob

So.............. that answers our BF'ing question ;)





Wellington said:


> Kidney beans????
> 
> 
> (All the Italians faint at once)
> 
> 
> They are the devils spawn...and have a surprisingly devastating effect on my digestive system .
> 
> Spaghetti Bol (minus evil kidney beans - you Northerners *are* a little odd :winkwink: ) is the best!

Kidney beans are gross.






robinator said:


> I'm back. Lane was fed something.....American :winkwink:

American boob?


----------



## hellohefalump

This came out of the mouth of a seventeen yr old that I work with, she doesn't have kids.
"If I had a stillbirth with twins I'd rather lose both twins than just one"

Jeeeese


----------



## Emerald87

hellohefalump said:


> This came out of the mouth of a seventeen yr old that I work with, she doesn't have kids.
> "If I had a stillbirth with twins I'd rather lose both twins than just one"
> 
> Jeeeese




-_-

:dohh:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Wooooooooooow..... no words for that one!


----------



## Sproglet

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> The only American food I know is the stuff off man vs food :haha:
> 
> I love that show. But how on earth is Adam not seriously obese?!Click to expand...
> 
> Now it's man v food _nation_; he "mentors" other challenge eaters. WhateverClick to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that yet!
> 
> Right, I'm off to the land of nod. There best be lots of limericks on here when I wake up :haha: It will be my birthday after all!Click to expand...

Babydust read the thread yesterday
Got to the end and thought 'hey!
There's no limericks,
I expected 5 or 6'
So here's one for your birthday!


----------



## lomelly

Biting my tongue when the girl who smoked all throughout her pregnancy (3-6/day) complains that now her baby has two inhalers a day, wheezes doing nothing, and a smokers cough. Tries to blame it on her ex who has a hairless dog, saying baby must be allergic, even thought baby has been around said dog a handful of times...
I'm not going to comment about the teenager saying about the twins. She needs a smack about the head. Or something to bring her back to reality.


----------



## Sapphire83

hellohefalump said:


> This came out of the mouth of a seventeen yr old that I work with, she doesn't have kids.
> "If I had a stillbirth with twins I'd rather lose both twins than just one"
> 
> Jeeeese

Please tell me you're making this up?!


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm not... I was so shocked I just walked away I wish I'd said something now


----------



## Emerald87

Sproglet said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> The only American food I know is the stuff off man vs food :haha:
> 
> I love that show. But how on earth is Adam not seriously obese?!Click to expand...
> 
> Now it's man v food _nation_; he "mentors" other challenge eaters. WhateverClick to expand...
> 
> I've not seen that yet!
> 
> Right, I'm off to the land of nod. There best be lots of limericks on here when I wake up :haha: It will be my birthday after all!Click to expand...
> 
> Babydust read the thread yesterday
> Got to the end and thought 'hey!
> There's no limericks,
> I expected 5 or 6'
> So here's one for your birthday!Click to expand...


*standing ovation*
:dance:
:serenade:
(I couldn't pick just one smilie, so you get both)


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I'm back. Lane was fed something.....American :winkwink:
> 
> American boob?Click to expand...

Yup, not tainted by any of that spag bol business......

And if anyone cares, as if it is even _relevant to anything ever,_ she self weaned at 10.5 months :winkwink:

(good thing we didn't miss that 2-3 day window)


----------



## robinator

It's Babydust1990's birthday
And I would personally like to say
Have a day filled with cheer
You're older by a year
Cheers! Hip, hip hooray!


----------



## sbl

Happy birthday babydust!


----------



## Sapphire83

Happy Birthday, babydust
A picture of your celebration is a must
So many limericks on your special day
Bet you're crying, it's okay
In BnB on your birthday you can trust

:cake:


----------



## MommyJogger

Babydust turned 23
And our wish for this fair honoree 
That Harry should sleep
With narry a peep
So you can get you some Vitamin "D"


----------



## Twister

Happy birthday babydust!
Hope you're enjoying all this fuss
Eat lots of cake
And maybe an ice cream with flake
Don't forget the presents, they're a must!


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I'm back. Lane was fed something.....American :winkwink:
> 
> American boob?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, not tainted by any of that spag bol business......
> 
> And if anyone cares, as if it is even _relevant to anything ever,_ she self weaned at 10.5 months :winkwink:
> 
> (good thing we didn't miss that 2-3 day window)Click to expand...

I care about you, robinator


----------



## morri

I saw so with a forward facing baby in a babybjoern less than 4m (probs 2m)old on a baby trade fair.


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I'm back. Lane was fed something.....American :winkwink:
> 
> American boob?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, not tainted by any of that spag bol business......
> 
> And if anyone cares, as if it is even _relevant to anything ever,_ she self weaned at 10.5 months :winkwink:
> 
> (good thing we didn't miss that 2-3 day window)Click to expand...
> 
> I care about you, robinatorClick to expand...

Awwww *wipes tear*. ;)


----------



## MommyJogger

When old ladies tell me not to wear my son around the grocery store. 
"Let him walk." He's 8mo old, he doesn't walk and if he did, it would only be to put as many things in his mouth as possible.
"He'll never learn to walk." Good, less work for me.
"You want to walk around, don't you?" Not yet, but he would probably enjoy biting your face. Careful, he draws blood.
"Look how much he wants to get down and walk around!" I swear to God he was asleep for this one!
"Oh, you're so squished in there!" Also asleep. It obviously tears him up inside to be worn.


----------



## MommyJogger

lol, also when DH tells people he sleeps through the night (he _distinctly _does not). You're welcome, you lazy old butthead.


----------



## Wellington

MommyJogger said:


> lol, also when DH tells people he sleeps through the night (he _distinctly _does not). You're welcome, you lazy old butthead.

I admit I guffawed at 'lazy old butthead'. 
Thinking I need to use that one soon- I'm sure such a suitable occasion will materialise sooner than I could wish for.


----------



## MommyJogger

Sorry- last one! When MIL uses "you can't spoil a baby" to buy too much shit! That phrase is referring to attention and cuddles, lady! It doesn't mean he needs every manner of useless baby item ever invented.


----------



## robinator

When mil tells me that we really need to be working on the ABC's. Like serious, sitting down with flash cards working :wacko:


----------



## MommyJogger

robinator said:


> When mil tells me that we really need to be working on the ABC's. Like serious, sitting down with flash cards working :wacko:

Lane can't do the ABCs yet? J finished the ABCs ages ago and is working on binomial expression atm.


----------



## morri

when people asks whether lo has colic and i negate and they say that she must be an easy baby. Just because sheisnt colicky doesnt mean that she hasnt got other issues.
sth funny- Iwas at lo birth hospital when she was 4 weeks old. In the front room/ foyer, was another person telling me that his wife makes caps for preemie newborns and they were going to the preemie station to take photos of them. Then he asked whether lo was a preemie. I have the feeling that guy has never seen a preemie before as my lo was 56 cm and 5 kg at 4 weeks old.


----------



## robinator

MommyJogger said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> When mil tells me that we really need to be working on the ABC's. Like serious, sitting down with flash cards working :wacko:
> 
> Lane can't do the ABCs yet? J finished the ABCs ages ago and is working on binomial expression atm.Click to expand...

Yeah, well.......she can point to her ears. Hmph.


----------



## MommyJogger

I lied about that being my last one. I need to switch grocery stores, obv. J's favorite food is paper. He stole my grocery list and ate the section listing which meats I needed to buy for the month. I got it back and said, "You ate all the meat!" and got a death glare from a woman next to me who said, "You gave a baby that young meat? He should only be having baby cereal mixed with his formula." I was absolutely speechless.


----------



## Wobbles

socitycourty said:


> I don't understand how it's not ok to complain about AP parenting but the AP parents can say that CIO is abuse?
> 
> I just don't understand how at times the forum seems to cater to certain groups

Excuse me?

We do NOT just cater for certain groups, I know exactly what you're getting at and this argument with the team got boring a long time ago. If you have a problem with 'this' forum and how it is ran maybe reconsider if this is the right place for you or move on.

I replied to this thread only, if you feel we have missed anything please feel free to report the post ... I would like to inform you though not all situations that have been acted on are always public (so maybe you shouldn't assume).

If you wish to take this up further please feel free to PM me your feedback. I am too busy to come back regularly to check for replies on individual threads.


----------



## Twister

Lol she'd hate me then! LO is 6 months has never had or will have baby rice/cereal etc. She eats what we eat, including various types of meat!


----------



## sevenofnine

babydust1990 said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Spag bol is:
> 
> Spaghetti
> 
> Bolognese sauce:
> Onions
> Mince
> Tomatoes
> Kidney beans
> Garlic
> 
> You can add other herbs and veggies into the sauce though, and I use baked beans instead of kidney beans.
> 
> That. Sounds. Amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats either sarcasm or your easily pleased :haha:Click to expand...

When it comes to food, I am easily pleased!! :haha:

I was sooo hungry while I was reading this thread yesterday... Now I'm craving spaghetti.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Our spag bol recipe is 
mince meat
onions
shredded carrot
garlic
oregano
crushed tamotoes
and of spagetti

easiest thing in the world to make
It's my "I can't be bothered" meal haha


----------



## sevenofnine

Here's my rant for today: :haha:

I don't like it when people assume that because you're home-schooled, you're unintelligent. 

On the flip side, it also makes me quite angry that there are so many people homeschooling that obviously aren't prepared or don't have the time to dedicate to it.

I decided to change it up and went to a traditional public high school for 11th and 12th grade. Although I still prefer the home-schooled environment, it was fulfilling to graduate with high honors after taking all AP classes, especially considering some members of my family assumed that all I did was sit on my butt all day while I was home-schooled. 

I honestly don't understand the need to berate either method of schooling. What works for some doesn't work for others.


----------



## Lynzeigh

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I had to bite my tongue a little while ago when I saw a woman on the bus pre-chewing crisps for her baby. I'm talking putting a crisp in her mouth, chewing it up, getting the mush on her finger & then putting her finger in her babies mouth.
> 
> I'm not being funny, but regardless of age (I'm unsure how old this baby was 6/7 months maybe) if your baby can't chew something, don't give it to them! Wait until they can.
> 
> Also, the sight was fairly disgusting too.
> 
> I have to bite my tongue with people that wind children up then laugh at them. My family do it to my LO & I don't keep my mouth shut with them. Like, taking his dummy out & laughing when he cries. It's sick. I hate it.

I have relatives like this too, when my son was crawling they liked to grab his back legs so that he couldn't go forwards! It used to frustrate and upset my son, but they found it hilarious! :growlmad: Poor boy winding babies up is not cool, it can make them frustrated x


----------



## Lynzeigh

I hate the way that "Men" in particular comment when my son cries or plays with a pram, doll etc,,,"He will turn out to be a big fairy if you let him play with them toys" or "Stop crying like a gay boy/little poof"

I find these comments so offensive! Not just offensive towards my son but also offended for those who are gay, speaking like they are freaks, they are people too! And playing with toys won't make someone gay fgs!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My little boy and his best friend sometimes hold hands and tell each other "I love you" and his step dad apparently said "gay" when he found out. Can't he just see it for the absolutely adorable thing it is. And also is concerned because DS's friend skips sometimes. Seriously apparenatly skipping makes him gay. He's just a little boy having fun and showing affection for his friend


----------



## DragonflyWing

I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:

The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:


----------



## robinator

MommyJogger said:


> I lied about that being my last one. I need to switch grocery stores, obv. J's favorite food is paper. He stole my grocery list and ate the section listing which meats I needed to buy for the month. I got it back and said, "You ate all the meat!" and got a death glare from a woman next to me who said, "You gave a baby that young meat? He should only be having baby cereal mixed with his formula." I was absolutely speechless.

:rofl:


----------



## babydust1990

Thank you for the limericks ladies :haha: God I love you girls :winkwink:

I was at the sea life centre in Brum today and saw a couple AP-looking parents and kept wondering if they were on b&b :haha: I was the one who was giving her baby chocolate while strapped in his icandy drinking coke :smug: (I joke) if your on here :haha:


----------



## overcomer79

I have to bite my tongue when medical professionals forget that my kids are individuals and they can't be grouped in all these studies. I just spent 24 hours trying to convince my son's dr that he has a sinus infection. "Oh no, he has a stomach virus because he threw up"...ummm he threw up because his temperature spiked...just like he always does. The poor boy had been complaining of a headache all week.


----------



## Twister

babydust1990 said:


> Thank you for the limericks ladies :haha: God I love you girls :winkwink:
> 
> I was at the sea life centre in Brum today and saw a couple AP-looking parents and kept wondering if they were on b&b :haha: I was the one who was giving her baby chocolate while strapped in his icandy drinking coke :smug: (I joke) if your on here :haha:

That was me, you're such a bad parent:smug::haha:

Lol I joke, I haven't been to the sea life center in Birmingham in YONKS.


----------



## babydust1990

Twister said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the limericks ladies :haha: God I love you girls :winkwink:
> 
> I was at the sea life centre in Brum today and saw a couple AP-looking parents and kept wondering if they were on b&b :haha: I was the one who was giving her baby chocolate while strapped in his icandy drinking coke :smug: (I joke) if your on here :haha:
> 
> That was me, you're such a bad parent:smug::haha:
> 
> Lol I joke, I haven't been to the sea life center in Birmingham in YONKS.Click to expand...

You should go and take LO! Harry loved it, he kept trying to 'catch' the fish through the glass :dohh: I was impressed lol


----------



## lhancock90

Early weaning with no good cause or research or medical advise hurts me. 
I'm not a fan of sleep training, screaming at, smacking, humilating children either.


----------



## Lola90

DragonflyWing said:


> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:

Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!


----------



## babydust1990

Lola90 said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:
> 
> Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!Click to expand...

No me!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

babydust1990 said:


> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:
> 
> Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!Click to expand...
> 
> No me!!Click to expand...


I'll fight you. 

:bodyb: :grr:


----------



## Lola90

DragonflyWing said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:
> 
> Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!Click to expand...
> 
> No me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll fight you.
> 
> :bodyb: :grr:Click to expand...

Don't make me go all Voldemort on you girls. She's MINE


----------



## babydust1990

Lola90 said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:
> 
> Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!Click to expand...
> 
> No me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll fight you.
> 
> :bodyb: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't make me go all Voldemort on you girls. She's MINEClick to expand...

There was once were 3 girls online
All wanting a bestfriend who could rhyme 
Robinator stood out
So all the girls shout
'You there, best friend, you are mine!'


----------



## DragonflyWing

Lola90 said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:
> 
> Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!Click to expand...
> 
> No me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll fight you.
> 
> :bodyb: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't make me go all Voldemort on you girls. She's MINEClick to expand...

You won't like me when I'm angry. 

er, :sick:


----------



## babydust1990

DragonflyWing said:


> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:
> 
> Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!Click to expand...
> 
> No me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll fight you.
> 
> :bodyb: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't make me go all Voldemort on you girls. She's MINEClick to expand...
> 
> You won't like me when I'm angry.
> 
> er, :sick:Click to expand...

Whatcha gonna do :haha: Judge my parenting choices :rofl:

:winkwink:


----------



## DragonflyWing

babydust1990 said:


> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:
> 
> Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!Click to expand...
> 
> No me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll fight you.
> 
> :bodyb: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't make me go all Voldemort on you girls. She's MINEClick to expand...
> 
> There was once were 3 girls online
> All wanting a bestfriend who could rhyme
> Robinator stood out
> So all the girls shout
> 'You there, best friend, you are mine!'Click to expand...

:rofl: You win for that


----------



## babydust1990

DragonflyWing said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:
> 
> Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!Click to expand...
> 
> No me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll fight you.
> 
> :bodyb: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't make me go all Voldemort on you girls. She's MINEClick to expand...
> 
> There was once were 3 girls online
> All wanting a bestfriend who could rhyme
> Robinator stood out
> So all the girls shout
> 'You there, best friend, you are mine!'Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You win for thatClick to expand...

Yaaaayyy!!! :dance:


----------



## robinator

Twister said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the limericks ladies :haha: God I love you girls :winkwink:
> 
> I was at the sea life centre in Brum today and saw a couple AP-looking parents and kept wondering if they were on b&b :haha: I was the one who was giving her baby chocolate while strapped in his icandy drinking coke :smug: (I joke) if your on here :haha:
> 
> That was me, you're such a bad parent:smug::haha:
> 
> Lol I joke, I haven't been to the sea life center in Birmingham in YONKS.Click to expand...

I'd like to know how you get "Brum" out of Birmingham. I thought it was the Australians who had wacky-dacky abbreviations for things. Sigh. You people!


----------



## robinator

DragonflyWing said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> I just have to pop back in to say robinator, you are awesome and should be my new best friend. :kiss:
> 
> The rest of you are pretty cool, too. :thumbup:
> 
> Nooo I wanna be Robinators best friend!!Click to expand...
> 
> No me!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll fight you.
> 
> :bodyb: :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't make me go all Voldemort on you girls. She's MINEClick to expand...
> 
> There was once were 3 girls online
> All wanting a bestfriend who could rhyme
> Robinator stood out
> So all the girls shout
> 'You there, best friend, you are mine!'Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You win for thatClick to expand...

Lol, you girls are awesome :haha:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the limericks ladies :haha: God I love you girls :winkwink:
> 
> I was at the sea life centre in Brum today and saw a couple AP-looking parents and kept wondering if they were on b&b :haha: I was the one who was giving her baby chocolate while strapped in his icandy drinking coke :smug: (I joke) if your on here :haha:
> 
> That was me, you're such a bad parent:smug::haha:
> 
> Lol I joke, I haven't been to the sea life center in Birmingham in YONKS.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know how you get "Brum" out of Birmingham. I thought it was the Australians who had wacky-dacky abbreviations for things. Sigh. You people!Click to expand...

People from Birmingham are called Brummies :shrug:


----------



## robinator

Are people from Cambridge called Cummies? Sorry. Too crass?


----------



## robinator

Maybe I should have bit my tongue on that one?


----------



## Twister

Tbh I don't know where that abbreviation comes from. People from
Manchester are called 'mancs', people from London are called 'Londoners'. So why aren't brummy's just called 'birminghamers' hmm, I guess it's a bit of a mouthful. Maybe that's why?:haha:


----------



## babydust1990

Twister said:


> Tbh I don't know where that abbreviation comes from. People from
> Manchester are called 'mancs', people from London are called 'Londoners'. So why aren't brummy's just called 'birminghamers' hmm, I guess it's a bit of a mouthful. Maybe that's what:haha:

Especially if a brummy says it :haha:

'Biiiir-miing-amm-eerrrrrs'


----------



## babydust1990

People from liverpool are called scousers :shrug:

Apparently people call us leicester folk 'chissits' :dohh:


----------



## robinator

Is Birmingham where the bnbers are who type "av" instead of "have". Is it a local accent type thing?


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> People from liverpool are called scousers :shrug:
> 
> Apparently people call us leicester folk 'chissits' :dohh:

Lol where do they come up with this!


----------



## Twister

No I think they'd be more likely to be from the cockney part of London.


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Is Birmingham where the bnbers are who type "av" instead of "have". Is it a local accent type thing?

That could be anywhere tbh, I'm on the Leiscestershire/Derbyshire boarder and people from both say 'av'... I'm even guilty of saying it :blush:


----------



## robinator

People from Seattle are called......hmmmm, what's that? Oh, _Seattlites!_ See, that wasn't so hard! :haha:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> People from liverpool are called scousers :shrug:
> 
> Apparently people call us leicester folk 'chissits' :dohh:
> 
> Lol where do they come up with this!Click to expand...

No idea about the scouser part (apart from my love of the accent, its sexy :blush:)

People from Leicester seem to say 'owmuchissit' for 'How much is it' and that's where they got the name from. Someone from Blackpool told me this so dunno how true it is :haha:


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Is Birmingham where the bnbers are who type "av" instead of "have". Is it a local accent type thing?
> 
> That could be anywhere tbh, I'm on the Leiscestershire/Derbyshire boarder and people from both say 'av'... I'm even guilty of saying it :blush:Click to expand...

But do you _write_ "av", like if you're putting together an email? Is it a pretty common thing to do, depending on the area?


----------



## Menelly

robinator said:


> People from Seattle are called......hmmmm, what's that? Oh, _Seattlites!_ See, that wasn't so hard! :haha:

I thought people from Seattle were called "wet and depressed". ;)


----------



## robinator

Menelly said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> People from Seattle are called......hmmmm, what's that? Oh, _Seattlites!_ See, that wasn't so hard! :haha:
> 
> I thought people from Seattle were called "wet and depressed". ;)Click to expand...

Well, yes there is that..... People in Seattle don't tan; they rust!

However, it's seventy and sunny today, so you all can kiss it


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Is Birmingham where the bnbers are who type "av" instead of "have". Is it a local accent type thing?
> 
> That could be anywhere tbh, I'm on the Leiscestershire/Derbyshire boarder and people from both say 'av'... I'm even guilty of saying it :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> But do you _write_ "av", like if you're putting together an email? Is it a pretty common thing to do, depending on the area?Click to expand...

No, I don't write 'av' lol. That's more of a *cough* chavvy thing than an area thing I think :haha:


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Is Birmingham where the bnbers are who type "av" instead of "have". Is it a local accent type thing?
> 
> That could be anywhere tbh, I'm on the Leiscestershire/Derbyshire boarder and people from both say 'av'... I'm even guilty of saying it :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> But do you _write_ "av", like if you're putting together an email? Is it a pretty common thing to do, depending on the area?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't write 'av' lol. That's more of a *cough* *chavvy *thing than an area thing I think :haha:Click to expand...

There's that word again. We don't have any interesting slang here :cry:


----------



## Twister

Oh no don't throw the word chav in there. You'll confuse robinator even more than she already is!


----------



## robinator

Meh, I can be a pretty smart cookie at times. But yes, my head is spinning a little: sphincter says what?


----------



## babydust1990

Do you have YOLO in the US? :haha:


----------



## robinator

Not in abbreviation form. I just say all the words. Maybe I'm just more educated?


----------



## robinator

:haha:


----------



## Twister

Agh, YOLO. I HATE that saying. I have to hold my fists when people say that let alone my tongue. Especially as most people attribute it to getting drunk. Whoop de effin' do.


----------



## babydust1990

You clearly don't live with a 14 year old :haha: I'm all up to date on modern slang these days :smug: I even know what a 'salty potato' is and I dont mean the food :winkwink:


----------



## Menelly

babydust1990 said:


> Do you have YOLO in the US? :haha:

I hear YOLO sometimes. But usually only on Reddit.


----------



## robinator

And a salty potato is...........?


----------



## babydust1990

Twister said:


> Agh, YOLO. I HATE that saying. I have to hold my fists when people say that let alone my tongue. Especially as most people attribute it to getting drunk. Whoop de effin' do.

Some of the girls on my foster teens fb (her age) keeping putting YOLO POLO at the end of every status! 'You only live once, pants off, legs open' what is the world coming to :dohh:


----------



## Menelly

robinator said:


> And a salty potato is...........?

Urban Dictionary has a definition, but damned if I know if it's the right one. ;)

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=salty+potato

(Disclaimer: Urban Dictionary is SFW on *this* definition, but don't start clicking around on a work computer. Most definitions are not safe at all.)


----------



## robinator

Menelly said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Do you have YOLO in the US? :haha:
> 
> I hear YOLO sometimes. But usually only on Reddit.Click to expand...

Lol, I just had to google Reddit. If it's not Dr. Phil or Survivor, I'm pretty out of the loop. Because I have a baby whom I devote my life too; I don't have _time_ for anything else......


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> And a salty potato is...........?

A good looking person, according to Joey Essex... You won't know who is though :blush:


----------



## robinator

Menelly said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> And a salty potato is...........?
> 
> Urban Dictionary has a definition, but damned if I know if it's the right one. ;)
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=salty+potato
> 
> (Disclaimer: Urban Dictionary is SFW on *this* definition, but don't start clicking around on a work computer. Most definitions are not safe at all.)Click to expand...

Where do people come up with this random crap lol


----------



## babydust1990

The only way is Essex... I wouldn't youtube it unless you want your mind to melt :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Today my son got glasses. There was another mother there too who got glasses for her son. We ended up on the same bus home. She took her son's glasses off his face and she started chewing on them. WTF!! When she saw my disgusted face she had the decency to stop but didn't wipe them and put them back on her son.

There are some weirdos out there.

Here's my boy wearing his glasses :)


----------



## babydust1990

Looking reem, smelling reem, being reem, reem :headspin:


----------



## babydust1990

sequeena said:


> Today my son got glasses. There was another mother there too who got glasses for her son. We ended up on the same bus home. She took her son's glasses off his face and she started chewing on them. WTF!! When she saw my disgusted face she had the decency to stop but didn't wipe them and put them back on her son.
> 
> There are some weirdos out there.
> 
> Here's my boy wearing his glasses :)

What a weird woman!

You son is so cute!


----------



## robinator

Wait, she was chewing on her kid's glasses?


----------



## sequeena

robinator said:


> Wait, she was chewing on her kid's glasses?

Yup!

Thanks babydust :)


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> The only way is Essex... I wouldn't youtube it unless you want your mind to melt :dohh:

He looks like a wax figure


----------



## robinator

sequeena said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Wait, she was chewing on her kid's glasses?
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Thanks babydust :)Click to expand...

I mean, wtf?


----------



## sequeena

robinator said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Wait, she was chewing on her kid's glasses?
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Thanks babydust :)Click to expand...
> 
> I mean, wtf?Click to expand...

I know! She was chewing the strap that goes round the back of their head.


----------



## babydust1990

sequeena said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Wait, she was chewing on her kid's glasses?
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Thanks babydust :)Click to expand...
> 
> I mean, wtf?Click to expand...
> 
> I know! She was chewing the strap that goes round the back of their head.Click to expand...

I LOVE chewing rubbery/plastic things but I wouldn't chew my babies glasses, I definatley would not take them off his head specifically to chew them :wacko:


----------



## Twister

babydust1990 said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> Agh, YOLO. I HATE that saying. I have to hold my fists when people say that let alone my tongue. Especially as most people attribute it to getting drunk. Whoop de effin' do.
> 
> Some of the girls on my foster teens fb (her age) keeping putting YOLO POLO at the end of every status! 'You only live once, pants off, legs open' what is the world coming to :dohh:Click to expand...

:shock: wow.


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Wait, she was chewing on her kid's glasses?
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Thanks babydust :)Click to expand...
> 
> I mean, wtf?Click to expand...
> 
> I know! She was chewing the strap that goes round the back of their head.Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE chewing rubbery/plastic things but I wouldn't chew my babies glasses, I definatley would not take them off his head specifically to chew them :wacko:Click to expand...

You totally would. That was probably you on the bus.


----------



## babydust1990

Twister said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> Agh, YOLO. I HATE that saying. I have to hold my fists when people say that let alone my tongue. Especially as most people attribute it to getting drunk. Whoop de effin' do.
> 
> Some of the girls on my foster teens fb (her age) keeping putting YOLO POLO at the end of every status! 'You only live once, pants off, legs open' what is the world coming to :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: wow.Click to expand...

I know, I'm desperate for her to move school after she's had the baby. Even looking at houses in a different area but need to clear it with social first :nope:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Wait, she was chewing on her kid's glasses?
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Thanks babydust :)Click to expand...
> 
> I mean, wtf?Click to expand...
> 
> I know! She was chewing the strap that goes round the back of their head.Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE chewing rubbery/plastic things but I wouldn't chew my babies glasses, I definatley would not take them off his head specifically to chew them :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You totally would. That was probably you on the bus.Click to expand...

:blush: You caught me...

I've actually half eaten a rubber keyring on my car keys, I can't help myself!


----------



## sequeena

The glasses are free and have a year' free 'warranty' for any damage but how would you explain chewed glasses? It was so odd!


----------



## babydust1990

sequeena said:


> The glasses are free and have a year' free 'warranty' for any damage but how would you explain chewed glasses? It was so odd!

Spose you can blame a baby for chewing them!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

babydust1990 said:


> The only way is Essex... I wouldn't youtube it unless you want your mind to melt :dohh:

Yeah, don't do it. I watched it once for the first five minutes of an episode to see what all the fuss was about. I feel like I would have benefited more from being hit over the head with a cricket bat. I could FEEL my IQ dropping.


----------



## sevenofnine

This has been my day thus far:

:coffee: *check this thread*

:laundry:

:comp: *check this thread*

:shower:

:rofl: *check this thread*

:dishes:

:loopy: AND HERE I AM AGAIN... :winkwink:

This thread has kept me entertained all day yesterday and today.


----------



## babydust1990

Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:

Sorry, but I don't make bad decisions. I just judge.

Whenever I used to have Lane in her baby bjorn, I had comebacks at the ready, just in case :blush:

The few times I had to feed her a bottle in public (like at dinner, she always had formula at dinner), I wanted to explain so badly to people that she BF every other time of the day. Why did I even care...


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:
> 
> Sorry, but I don't make bad decisions. I just judge.
> 
> Whenever I used to have Lane in her baby bjorn, I had comebacks at the ready, just in case :blush:
> 
> The few times I had to feed her a bottle in public (like at dinner, she always had formula at dinner), I wanted to explain so badly to people that she BF every other time of the day. Why did I even care...Click to expand...

You USED a bjorn :nope: We are no longer friends =;

(I had a bjorn when it was snowing and my icandy couldnt cope :winkwink:)


----------



## Twister

babydust1990 said:


> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:

:blush:











Good times!:rofl:


----------



## robinator

Yeah, I mean, who _started_ that thread......?? Hmmmmmm???? :haha:


----------



## Twister

Wasn't me err... Someone hacked my account:blush:


----------



## babydust1990

:rofl:


----------



## robinator

Seriously, though, who even has the _time_ to notice what anyone else is doing?


----------



## fieryphoenix

:laugh2: some meanie probably! :)


----------



## robinator

It's a crime!


----------



## babydust1990

Eyes on your own child please!


----------



## Twister

robinator said:


> Seriously, though, who even has the _time_ to notice what anyone else is doing?

I know right! I'm way to busy never taking my eyes off my LO. I wouldn't even notice if a UFO (with no kids mind) parked next to me in the parent and child section of the car park because my LO is just SO interesting all the time, I can barely do the food shopping because I can't BARE to take my eyes away from her to look at the shelves.


----------



## babydust1990

You girls best get less entertaining when I go back work next month :haha: I can't be staying up late reading threads about toddlers drinking coke or not changing nappies overnight when I have to be up at the crack of dawn!


----------



## robinator

Twister said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, who even has the _time_ to notice what anyone else is doing?
> 
> I know right! I'm way to busy never taking my eyes off my LO. I wouldn't even notice if a UFO (with no kids mind) parked next to me in the parent and child section of the car park because my LO is just SO interesting all the time, I can barely do the food shopping because I can't BARE to take my eyes away from her to look at the shelves.Click to expand...

You are such a liar. You're managing to write this post :shrug:


----------



## Lola90

I've actually given up breathing and pooping. Gives me more time to FOCUS ON MY CHILD.


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> You girls best get less entertaining when I go back work next month :haha: I can't be staying up late reading threads about toddlers drinking coke or not changing nappies overnight when I have to be up at the crack of dawn!

Pshaw, please. Just log on when you get to work!


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> You girls best get less entertaining when I go back work next month :haha: I can't be staying up late reading threads about toddlers drinking coke or not changing nappies overnight when I have to be up at the crack of dawn!
> 
> Pshaw, please. Just log on when you get to work!Click to expand...

That'll go down well, doing the drugs round while on b&b on my phone :rofl:


----------



## Twister

Well obviously oh is upstairs watching her for me while I get a break:smug:


----------



## babydust1990

Theres so many people viewing this thread but not replying :dohh: Get involved people, we dont bite :winkwink:


----------



## Twister

And also I'm up at the crack of dawn most days and I still end up staying up late browsing bnb:rofl: in my defence though its because I know LO will be waking soon so there's no point in sleeping.. At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## pinkribbon

I haven't read the whole thread but here are a few for me

1. people who look down on my toddler having a difficult moment or having a tantrum and get on their high horse about their child being a little angel. Yours is a baby, mine is a toddler. Wait until yours is capable of forming their own opinion and in the process of learning their own mind and then sneer at me when i'm having to explain to my heartbroken son that balloons sometimes pop and it's okay to be upset he doesn't have a balloon anymore. I was so pissed off when that happened.

2. Another vote for calling children sexy. Wrong on all levels.


3. Naked pictures on Facebook. I would be horrified if they fell into the wrong hands. I wish a serial offender on my fb would at least crop the photo so you can look at the bath bubbles on her daughters head from the neck up. 


4. People taking pictures of their child in dangerous situations and then laughing about it on Facebook rather than inteveing. No I don't think it's funny your two year old is holding her dad's electric shaver that is plugged into the wall

There's actually loads of them now I think about it. Most of them I know are my issue though, like it has nothing to do with me that someone else's kid constantly has a dummy in every single fb pic. It's their parenting not mine sorta thing. But the ones regarding safety do bug me.


----------



## robinator

I'm coated with a black, grimy glaze
As I have not showered in days
Time only for my child
So I smell all hog wild
I am perfect, so give me some praise.


----------



## lhancock90

robinator said:


> Seriously, though, who even has the _time_ to notice what anyone else is doing?

I do. But in that time i lose sight of Evelyn and she throws/destroys/wees on something.

:haha:


----------



## robinator

pinkribbon said:


> 3. Naked pictures on Facebook. I would be horrified if they fell into the wrong hands. I wish a serial offender on my fb would at least crop the photo so you can look at the bath bubbles on her daughters head from the neck up.

Yes, with this I don't buy the "it's just my baby in the bath" line; your baby is still a human being and you are putting their body online. I don't post those pics (or even show them to family) because I see it as protecting her privacy, whether she is one month or 10 years, etc. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

pinkribbon said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but here are a few for me
> 
> 1. people who look down on my toddler having a difficult moment or having a tantrum and get on their high horse about their child being a little angel. Yours is a baby, mine is a toddler. Wait until yours is capable of forming their own opinion and in the process of learning their own mind and then sneer at me when i'm having to explain to my heartbroken son that balloons sometimes pop and it's okay to be upset he doesn't have a balloon anymore. I was so pissed off when that happened.
> 
> 2. Another vote for calling children sexy. Wrong on all levels.
> 
> 
> 3. Naked pictures on Facebook. I would be horrified if they fell into the wrong hands. I wish a serial offender on my fb would at least crop the photo so you can look at the bath bubbles on her daughters head from the neck up.
> 
> 
> 4. People taking pictures of their child in dangerous situations and then laughing about it on Facebook rather than inteveing. No I don't think it's funny your two year old is holding her dad's electric shaver that is plugged into the wall
> 
> There's actually loads of them now I think about it. Most of them I know are my issue though, like it has nothing to do with me that someone else's kid constantly has a dummy in every single fb pic. It's their parenting not mine sorta thing. But the ones regarding safety do bug me.

With regard to bath pictures when Lily was in her reclining seat I would always cover her with a flannel before taking a picture, but now she sits up in the bath I take it from the side of the bath so you can only see her head in the picture. 

But the dummy comment reminded me I have to bite my tongue when parents don't encourage their children away from dummies when the child is at the age where they can take the dummy out of their mouth and speak in a coheren full sentence and then put the dummy back in, what bugs me even more is when they speak when the dummy is in. Again, like you said, this is my problem and it is just something that bugs me, it's their parenting and this is mainly why I hold my tongue


----------



## babydust1990

lhancock90 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, who even has the _time_ to notice what anyone else is doing?
> 
> I do. But in that time i lose sight of Evelyn and she throws/destroys/wees on something.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

Wee's on something :wacko: I have a puppy, please don't tell me potty training is THAT similar to having a puppy :haha: She peed on my OH's nans tv sockets... :blush:


----------



## sevenofnine

robinator said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 3. Naked pictures on Facebook. I would be horrified if they fell into the wrong hands. I wish a serial offender on my fb would at least crop the photo so you can look at the bath bubbles on her daughters head from the neck up.
> 
> Yes, with this I don't buy the "it's just my baby in the bath" line; your baby is still a human being and you are putting their body online. I don't post those pics (or even show them to family) because I see it as protecting her privacy, whether she is one month or 10 years, etc. But that's just my opinion.Click to expand...

Robinator had the 500th post on this thread!!!!

:happydance::laugh2::dance::yipee::headspin::juggle::fool::tease::wohoo::loopy::bunny:

ETA: Oops, I got that wrong. 501st. Sorry Robinator :rofl:

I'm a little loopy today. I think I've been in the house too long.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm on holiday and as Micah is asleep OH and I have been stuck in the hotel room since 8.. I've been so engrossed in this thread that my battery ran out, I plugged it into the socket and am now standing up by the socket reading it while OH is sprawled on the bed :dohh: stop being funny and let me sleep!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

kmbabycrazy said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread but here are a few for me
> 
> 1. people who look down on my toddler having a difficult moment or having a tantrum and get on their high horse about their child being a little angel. Yours is a baby, mine is a toddler. Wait until yours is capable of forming their own opinion and in the process of learning their own mind and then sneer at me when i'm having to explain to my heartbroken son that balloons sometimes pop and it's okay to be upset he doesn't have a balloon anymore. I was so pissed off when that happened.
> 
> 2. Another vote for calling children sexy. Wrong on all levels.
> 
> 
> 3. Naked pictures on Facebook. I would be horrified if they fell into the wrong hands. I wish a serial offender on my fb would at least crop the photo so you can look at the bath bubbles on her daughters head from the neck up.
> 
> 
> 4. People taking pictures of their child in dangerous situations and then laughing about it on Facebook rather than inteveing. No I don't think it's funny your two year old is holding her dad's electric shaver that is plugged into the wall
> 
> There's actually loads of them now I think about it. Most of them I know are my issue though, like it has nothing to do with me that someone else's kid constantly has a dummy in every single fb pic. It's their parenting not mine sorta thing. But the ones regarding safety do bug me.
> 
> With regard to bath pictures when Lily was in her reclining seat I would always cover her with a flannel before taking a picture, but now she sits up in the bath I take it from the side of the bath so you can only see her head in the picture.
> 
> But the dummy comment reminded me I have to bite my tongue when parents don't encourage their children away from dummies when the child is at the age where they can take the dummy out of their mouth and speak in a coheren full sentence and then put the dummy back in, what bugs me even more is when they speak when the dummy is in. Again, like you said, this is my problem and it is just something that bugs me, it's their parenting and this is mainly why I hold my tongueClick to expand...

The one particular person who posts a million photos a day of her daughter doing x,y,z (scroll through them quick enough and you'll have a flick book :rofl:) - her daughter is 2+ and I can't remember the last time she didn't have a dummy in in a picture.


----------



## robinator

I bit my tongue the other day when my neighbor came outside with her 11 month old, with the onesie snapped over the outside of her pants. Oh wait, no, I was biting my _lip_ to keep from laughing.....


----------



## babydust1990

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm on holiday and as Micah is asleep OH and I have been stuck in the hotel room since 8.. I've been so engrossed in this thread that my battery ran out, I plugged it into the socket and am now standing up by the socket reading it while OH is sprawled on the bed :dohh: stop being funny and let me sleep!!!!!!!!

No :haha: You must stay and read! (I really want to go sleep too)


----------



## robinator

What time is it there, babydust?


----------



## Lola90

I was meant to be having an early night ladies!! I feel like a naughty kid everytime I'm on here, cackling away, OH probably thinks I'm up to allsorts!


----------



## Twister

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm on holiday and as Micah is asleep OH and I have been stuck in the hotel room since 8.. I've been so engrossed in this thread that my battery ran out, I plugged it into the socket and am now standing up by the socket reading it while OH is sprawled on the bed :dohh: stop being funny and let me sleep!!!!!!!!

Why are you standing? Sit/lie down on the floor and make yourself comfortable!



(I really want to sleep too, I'm shattered)


----------



## Jinnah

sevenofnine said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I've just had to hold my tongue when I saw 3 'friends' on fb discussing that how they keep their children in bed at night... One locked the door, the other tied string from their handle to another door handle and the other turned the handle upside down... I felt like putting 'what if there's a fire?!'
> 
> No kidding!!
> 
> When we moved into a farmhouse we're renting from an older couple, one of their kids' old rooms had a lock on the OUTSIDE of the door... and it gave me the creeps.
> 
> I'm not saying it was for locking the kid in there, but what other reason would there be to have a lock on a door from the outside... for a kids room... :shrug:Click to expand...

We just bought a new house and moved in last week. The children's rooms have locks on the OUTSIDE of the doors. We couldn't imagine someone would purposely lock their kids in a room. The best we could come up with is that maybe one was a sleep-walker and would get hurt if they didn't??? Is that wishful thinking?


----------



## babydust1990

It's 10pm, I've been out all day and I'm KNACKERED! I'm normally on here till 11.30-midnight :blush:


----------



## robinator

Only 2pm here, we still have a playdate in the park to go to later. Although I kinda wish it was bedtime.


----------



## pompeyvix

33 people viewing this thread!!

Yep, I'm another one who finds it hard to see a toddler talking through a dummy. A fb friend posted a pic of his 3 yo dancing and singing to gangnam style with a dummy in the mouth and still wearing a nappy (the nappy isn't such a big deal I admit, but I couldn't help raise my eyebrows at the whole clip) I tried not to judge, but I did become a bit of judgy mcjudger then...


----------



## lhancock90

babydust1990 said:


> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, who even has the _time_ to notice what anyone else is doing?
> 
> I do. But in that time i lose sight of Evelyn and she throws/destroys/wees on something.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wee's on something :wacko: I have a puppy, please don't tell me potty training is THAT similar to having a puppy :haha: She peed on my OH's nans tv sockets... :blush:Click to expand...

Earlier she peed on the sofa!


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Only 2pm here, we still have a playdate in the park to go to later. Although I kinda wish it was bedtime.

Is it nice weather over there?

BTW, your limerick skills are wanted in the nappy thread :haha:


----------



## sevenofnine

robinator said:


> I bit my tongue the other day when my neighbor came outside with her 11 month old, with the onesie snapped over the outside of her pants. Oh wait, no, I was biting my _lip_ to keep from laughing.....

I'm offended.



:rofl:

She protested to me undoing her for this picture! :haha:


----------



## pompeyvix

Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer. 

I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!


----------



## babydust1990

lhancock90 said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, who even has the _time_ to notice what anyone else is doing?
> 
> I do. But in that time i lose sight of Evelyn and she throws/destroys/wees on something.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wee's on something :wacko: I have a puppy, please don't tell me potty training is THAT similar to having a puppy :haha: She peed on my OH's nans tv sockets... :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Earlier she peed on the sofa!Click to expand...

:dohh: Gotta love kids!


----------



## robinator

lol! I'd just never seen it before!


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Only 2pm here, we still have a playdate in the park to go to later. Although I kinda wish it was bedtime.
> 
> Is it nice weather over there?
> 
> BTW, your limerick skills are wanted in the nappy thread :haha:Click to expand...

There's a nappy thread? When do you have time to get away from this one?

*goes to search for nappy thread*


----------



## sevenofnine

pompeyvix said:


> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!

Were the locks on the inside or outside? The lock that I was talking about can only be locked from the outside! There isn't even a way to lock it from the inside!

Either way, I'm sure there was a better reason than the ones my mind makes up... I need to look at the bright side; I'm so negative :haha:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Only 2pm here, we still have a playdate in the park to go to later. Although I kinda wish it was bedtime.
> 
> Is it nice weather over there?
> 
> BTW, your limerick skills are wanted in the nappy thread :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> There's a nappy thread? When do you have time to get away from this one?
> 
> *goes to search for nappy thread*Click to expand...

I have multiple b&b windows going on tonight :blush:


----------



## pompeyvix

sevenofnine said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!
> 
> Were the locks on the inside or outside? The lock that I was talking about can only be locked from the outside! There isn't even a way to lock it from the inside!
> 
> Either way, I'm sure there was a better reason than the ones my mind makes up... I need to look at the bright side; I'm so negative :haha:Click to expand...

Outside! So we and our students can lock it when out of the house...


----------



## robinator

I need to do that....


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> I need to do that....

What? open more b&b windows, or put locks on the outside of your doors :haha:

ETA: I will judge you for the latter :winkwink:


----------



## Jinnah

pompeyvix said:


> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!

No, this one is on the OUTSIDE of the door. I wouldn't be concerned if it was on the inside like most locks are. ETA: Not the lock with a key type, either.


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I need to do that....
> 
> What? open more b&b windows, or put locks on the outside of your doors :haha:
> 
> ETA: I will judge you for the latter :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol, the windows. It's what I get for not quoting on a hot topic


----------



## Menelly

robinator said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Naked pictures on Facebook. I would be horrified if they fell into the wrong hands. I wish a serial offender on my fb would at least crop the photo so you can look at the bath bubbles on her daughters head from the neck up.
> 
> Yes, with this I don't buy the "it's just my baby in the bath" line; your baby is still a human being and you are putting their body online. I don't post those pics (or even show them to family) because I see it as protecting her privacy, whether she is one month or 10 years, etc. But that's just my opinion.Click to expand...

My philosophy honestly has always been, if I'd be upset being the subject of the story/photo, then it's not appropriate to post about my children either.


----------



## robinator

Well spoken


----------



## robinator

Crap! My baby is awake!


----------



## sevenofnine

Jinnah said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!
> 
> No, this one is on the OUTSIDE of the door. I wouldn't be concerned if it was on the inside like most locks are. ETA: Not the lock with a key type, either.Click to expand...

Yeah, the ones on the kids' room in our rented house were on the outside, and it wasn't a key... it was the push button lock. So it wouldn't even be of use to keep someone out of the room, only in it!

:wacko:


----------



## sevenofnine

sevenofnine said:


> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!
> 
> No, this one is on the OUTSIDE of the door. I wouldn't be concerned if it was on the inside like most locks are. ETA: Not the lock with a key type, either.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the ones on the kids' room in our rented house were on the outside, and it wasn't a key... it was the push button lock. So it wouldn't even be of use to keep someone out of the room, only in it!
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

I totally understand an outside keyed lock, though. That actually makes sense to keep someone out of your private space.


----------



## Jinnah

sevenofnine said:


> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!
> 
> No, this one is on the OUTSIDE of the door. I wouldn't be concerned if it was on the inside like most locks are. ETA: Not the lock with a key type, either.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the ones on the kids' room in our rented house were on the outside, and it wasn't a key... it was the push button lock. So it wouldn't even be of use to keep someone out of the room, only in it!
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

Exactly. We didn't realize it until we heard our son banging on the door... DH ran and realized he was locked in from the outside. We'll be changing the doorknobs this weekend. 

The people we bought the house from seemed completely normal, so I've been wondering if there was a good reason for it, but I can't come up with any besides sleepwalking. Maybe the sleepwalker could climb over a baby gate??


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Crap! My baby is awake!

Dammit lol! I best go to sleep soon anyway otherwise I'll have no energy to handle a 5 year old AND a baby :sleep:


----------



## babydust1990

Jinnah said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!
> 
> No, this one is on the OUTSIDE of the door. I wouldn't be concerned if it was on the inside like most locks are. ETA: Not the lock with a key type, either.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the ones on the kids' room in our rented house were on the outside, and it wasn't a key... it was the push button lock. So it wouldn't even be of use to keep someone out of the room, only in it!
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. We didn't realize it until we heard our son banging on the door... DH ran and realized he was locked in from the outside. We'll be changing the doorknobs this weekend.
> 
> The people we bought the house from seemed completely normal, so I've been wondering if there was a good reason for it, but I can't come up with any besides sleepwalking. Maybe the sleepwalker could climb over a baby gate??Click to expand...

Couldnt you just put a windchime over the door so you'd hear if they were walking? I don't think your sposed to contain anyone when they sleepwalk (except maybe stairgates on stairs ect.)


----------



## Jinnah

babydust1990 said:


> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!
> 
> No, this one is on the OUTSIDE of the door. I wouldn't be concerned if it was on the inside like most locks are. ETA: Not the lock with a key type, either.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the ones on the kids' room in our rented house were on the outside, and it wasn't a key... it was the push button lock. So it wouldn't even be of use to keep someone out of the room, only in it!
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. We didn't realize it until we heard our son banging on the door... DH ran and realized he was locked in from the outside. We'll be changing the doorknobs this weekend.
> 
> The people we bought the house from seemed completely normal, so I've been wondering if there was a good reason for it, but I can't come up with any besides sleepwalking. Maybe the sleepwalker could climb over a baby gate??Click to expand...
> 
> Couldnt you just put a windchime over the door so you'd hear if they were walking? I don't think your sposed to contain anyone when they sleepwalk (except maybe stairgates on stairs ect.)Click to expand...

I don't know... that was just the best reason I could come up with for these people putting the lock on the outside of their kids door. It's so dangerous to lock someone inside a room.


----------



## babydust1990

Jinnah said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!
> 
> No, this one is on the OUTSIDE of the door. I wouldn't be concerned if it was on the inside like most locks are. ETA: Not the lock with a key type, either.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the ones on the kids' room in our rented house were on the outside, and it wasn't a key... it was the push button lock. So it wouldn't even be of use to keep someone out of the room, only in it!
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. We didn't realize it until we heard our son banging on the door... DH ran and realized he was locked in from the outside. We'll be changing the doorknobs this weekend.
> 
> The people we bought the house from seemed completely normal, so I've been wondering if there was a good reason for it, but I can't come up with any besides sleepwalking. Maybe the sleepwalker could climb over a baby gate??Click to expand...
> 
> Couldnt you just put a windchime over the door so you'd hear if they were walking? I don't think your sposed to contain anyone when they sleepwalk (except maybe stairgates on stairs ect.)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know... that was just the best reason I could come up with for these people putting the lock on the outside of their kids door. It's so dangerous to lock someone inside of a room.Click to expand...

I know, what if there was a fire or something? The poor kid would be trapped :nope:


----------



## Menelly

robinator said:


> Crap! My baby is awake!

Mine is shouting "A mamama OUT!" in her crib. I'm feigning deafness while I finish my Diet Coke and reading of this thread.

Feel free to judge me. ;)


----------



## Jinnah

babydust1990 said:


> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!
> 
> No, this one is on the OUTSIDE of the door. I wouldn't be concerned if it was on the inside like most locks are. ETA: Not the lock with a key type, either.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the ones on the kids' room in our rented house were on the outside, and it wasn't a key... it was the push button lock. So it wouldn't even be of use to keep someone out of the room, only in it!
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. We didn't realize it until we heard our son banging on the door... DH ran and realized he was locked in from the outside. We'll be changing the doorknobs this weekend.
> 
> The people we bought the house from seemed completely normal, so I've been wondering if there was a good reason for it, but I can't come up with any besides sleepwalking. Maybe the sleepwalker could climb over a baby gate??Click to expand...
> 
> Couldnt you just put a windchime over the door so you'd hear if they were walking? I don't think your sposed to contain anyone when they sleepwalk (except maybe stairgates on stairs ect.)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know... that was just the best reason I could come up with for these people putting the lock on the outside of their kids door. It's so dangerous to lock someone inside of a room.Click to expand...
> 
> I know, what if there was a fire or something? The poor kid would be trapped :nope:Click to expand...

I agree. How awful.


----------



## AnneD

When FIL says, "This is how _we_ do it." I couldn't care less how you do it, you overbearing old git, and I'm going to do it my way. I'm not you, thank goodness.


----------



## AnneD

When MIL says, "Oh I couldn't cope with that," referring to something like using plain water to clean the baby up when changing her nappy. Cope? What's to cope with here, and is anyone asking her to? Stop abusing vocabulary, you old trout, and leave me alone.


----------



## robinator

AnneD said:


> When MIL says, "Oh I couldn't cope with that," referring to something like using plain water to clean the baby up when changing her nappy. Cope? What's to cope with here, and is anyone asking her to? Stop abusing vocabulary, *you old trout*, and leave me alone.

*snort* there's an insult I've never heard before :rofl:


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:

My bnb parenting fail:
 



Attached Files:







069a.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 42


----------



## MommyJogger

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:
> 
> My bnb parenting fail:Click to expand...

But Robinator, you don't make mistakes. You're perfect. That means that bumbos are supposed to be used that way! 
ETA: You should have sat the cat up there on the tray to take the picture- bnb gold!


----------



## robinator

And have him shred ribbons of flesh from my arms? No, thanks!


----------



## Reidfidleir

Yea you ladies make me stay up until past midnight with your shennanigans! In the words of my grandmother in law "you're AWFUL. " ;)
Hehehe this thread is so awesome I love it. What I look forward to at night. 

Today: I smelled cigarette smoke while pumping gas. I look up and see a very obviously pregnant girl smoking nonchalantly. I couldn't help it I gave her my best death glare. I don't think she saw me though. I thought well maybe she's trying to cut down. But probably not. She would have probably stopped by that late stage if she tried and she wouldn't be waving her cigarette around in the air like la dee da for everyone to see. 

Sorry. This makes me so mad. 
Please note that this is not judging others out there that have tried hard to quit while pregnant or are still in the process. Congrats to you for your efforts!


----------



## Stelly

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:
> 
> My bnb parenting fail:Click to expand...

but OOooooooo! granite counter tops! lol my priorities are all askew since thats the first thing I noticed :dohh:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:
> 
> My bnb parenting fail:Click to expand...

I want to squidge Lane she's that cute!

I has a bumbo fail!

What's that? No TV before 2? Pfft, he's been playing COD since 12 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1990

Oh and just so I can show off - Harry and his turtle friend he made yesterday

(Note that he has a dummy in AGAIN :haha:)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:
> 
> My bnb parenting fail:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to squidge Lane she's that cute!
> 
> I has a bumbo fail!
> 
> What's that? No TV before 2? Pfft, he's been playing COD since 12 weeks :winkwink:Click to expand...


Haha Lily too. 





She likes playing with the controller so I turned it off and gave it to her the other day and the first thing she did was push the middle button long enough to turn it on, like she knew exactly what she was doing haha


----------



## Pixie19

Me and my sister were out shopping, Logans teeth were hurting so he was being a bit whingy when we were paying the lady serving us looked at him and said 'aww is your mummy starving you? You poor thing, are you being starved?' 

What was wrong with 'Aww are you hungry?' 

My sister didnt bite her tongue and replied with 'Well he doesnt look under fed to me' :haha:

If i was on my own i would have bitten my tongue too, but i was so mad so as we were going i said 'aww come on Logan lets get you home so i can beat you aswell as starve you' and threw the woman a dirty look...

My sister brings out my bitchy side :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Menelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Do you have YOLO in the US? :haha:
> 
> I hear YOLO sometimes. But usually only on Reddit.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I just had to google Reddit. If it's not Dr. Phil or Survivor, I'm pretty out of the loop. Because I have a baby whom I devote my life too; I don't have _time_ for anything else......Click to expand...

But your house?! It will never be clean!!




babydust1990 said:


> Theres so many people viewing this thread but not replying :dohh: Get involved people, we dont bite :winkwink:

Speak for yourself

Om nom nom nom nom





robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:
> 
> My bnb parenting fail:Click to expand...

I think I see a spot of dirt on your benchtop :munch:


----------



## Emerald87

P.S. Happy birthday Babydust

I'd do a limerick, but I'm too devoted to my baby to find that sort of creativity ;)
(that's code for I'd suck)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Here's another one for me - sometimes I feel like a circus act when I'm out with my twins. People are constantly whispering and staring. I know they are just interested, but sometimes I want to just snap at them, "I can hear you!" I don't mind when it's kids, because they're just excited and don't know any better, but adults should have more tact. At least wait until I'm out of hearing distance to talk about me! Or better yet, if you have questions, instead of asking your friend their opinion ("Are they boys or girls?" etc) just come up and ask me!


I'm not good at making limericks either, so you'll have to do without from me. :winkwink:


----------



## Twister

I had to bite my tongue today when the hairdresser kept referring to my LO as "he". Just because I didn't know how to tell her she was a she without coming across as uppity:blush:


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else wonder now when they make 'wrong' b&b decisions in RL that when they come online they'll be a thread posted about them :haha: The other day I was out with my friend and the only way to have all 3 car seats in the car was to have my LO in his RF seat in the front and me sit in the middle at the back. It took me back to that lovely judgey thread :haha:
> 
> My bnb parenting fail:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I see a spot of dirt on your benchtop :munch:Click to expand...

You need to have your vision checked, then!


----------



## Emerald87

Twister said:


> I had to bite my tongue today when the hairdresser kept referring to my LO as "he". Just because I didn't know how to tell her she was a she without coming across as uppity:blush:

Had the same thing happen the other day. Holding LO, who was dressed in pink, and some guy walks up - has the audacity to _touch _LO and says "what a cute boy you have there".

"She's a girl"... :growlmad:


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> Oh and just so I can show off - Harry and his turtle friend he made yesterday
> 
> (Note that he has a dummy in AGAIN :haha:)

He still has a dummy? FAIL


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> I had to bite my tongue today when the hairdresser kept referring to my LO as "he". Just because I didn't know how to tell her she was a she without coming across as uppity:blush:
> 
> Had the same thing happen the other day. Holding LO, who was dressed in pink, and some guy walks up - has the audacity to _touch _LO and says "what a cute boy you have there".
> 
> "She's a girl"... :growlmad:Click to expand...

I've had this happen when she was younger, funnily enough also at the salon. Apparently the pink and the flowers weren't enough of a giveaway....?


----------



## robinator

Can I just go O/T and say, holy crap it's 0630 and she's still asleep? This is unheard of!


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> I had to bite my tongue today when the hairdresser kept referring to my LO as "he". Just because I didn't know how to tell her she was a she without coming across as uppity:blush:
> 
> Had the same thing happen the other day. Holding LO, who was dressed in pink, and some guy walks up - has the audacity to _touch _LO and says "what a cute boy you have there".
> 
> "She's a girl"... :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I've had this happen when she was younger, funnily enough also at the salon. Apparently the pink and the flowers weren't enough of a giveaway....?Click to expand...

See, I don't mind LO being called a boy. At this age it doesn't impact her and they're pretty androgynous anyways.

BUT she was in _pink _- and for yours pink and flowers. Honestly, if you're going to have a guess, choose *GIRL* :shrug:


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Can I just go O/T and say, holy crap it's 0630 and she's still asleep? This is unheard of!

Phenergan?


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Can I just go O/T and say, holy crap it's 0630 and she's still asleep? This is unheard of!
> 
> Phenergan?Click to expand...

Ummmmmm, what?


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Can I just go O/T and say, holy crap it's 0630 and she's still asleep? This is unheard of!
> 
> Phenergan?Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmmmm, what?Click to expand...

Antihistamines used off label to sedate babies.


Not that I would know anything about that...... *shifty look*


----------



## robinator

Honestly I don't know why anyone would use antihistamines; ambien is so much more effective :shrug:


----------



## Stelly

I thought phenergan was an antinausea med? Makes ya drowsy as heck I know that much!


----------



## Emerald87

DON'T JUDGE ME

I know from my profession. That's all. _I swear_.


----------



## Emerald87

Stelly said:


> I thought phenergan was an antinausea med? Makes ya drowsy as heck I know that much!

Both :D


----------



## Stelly

robinator said:


> Honestly I don't know why anyone would use antihistamines; ambien is so much more effective :shrug:

Psh, hard liquor is the nonprescription way, obviously! ;)


----------



## robinator

Awwww, discovered the reason. Poor thing's picked up another cold :cry:


----------



## Stelly

Aw poor baby :( hope she gets to feeling better quickly


----------



## sevenofnine

Stelly said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know why anyone would use antihistamines; ambien is so much more effective :shrug:
> 
> Psh, hard liquor is the nonprescription way, obviously! ;)Click to expand...

My cousin once used Ambien. She ended up talking to her toothbrush, and then the flying dots kept her awake.

:haha:

Hard liquor is definitely the way to go!


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and just so I can show off - Harry and his turtle friend he made yesterday
> 
> (Note that he has a dummy in AGAIN :haha:)
> 
> He still has a dummy? FAILClick to expand...

Hey, I'm too lazy too deal with the dummy drama removing it would cause :haha: Judge away :winkwink:


----------



## robinator

sevenofnine said:


> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know why anyone would use antihistamines; ambien is so much more effective :shrug:
> 
> Psh, hard liquor is the nonprescription way, obviously! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> My cousin once used Ambien. She ended up talking to her toothbrush, and then the flying dots kept her awake.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hard liquor is definitely the way to go!Click to expand...

Fack, when I used to take ambien I rode my bike, sent random emails, consumed tubs of cool whip, and hallucinated I was in medieval times and was storming a castle with a bunch of people. It's crazy stuff!

But liquor gives bed spins; I hate bed spins!


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and just so I can show off - Harry and his turtle friend he made yesterday
> 
> (Note that he has a dummy in AGAIN :haha:)
> 
> He still has a dummy? FAILClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, I'm too lazy too deal with the dummy drama removing it would cause :haha: Judge away :winkwink:Click to expand...

Like I need your permission to judge; puh_lease_


----------



## babydust1990

What IS cool whip?


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> What IS cool whip?

A delicious whipped topping; similar to whipped cream


----------



## sevenofnine

robinator said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know why anyone would use antihistamines; ambien is so much more effective :shrug:
> 
> Psh, hard liquor is the nonprescription way, obviously! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> My cousin once used Ambien. She ended up talking to her toothbrush, and then the flying dots kept her awake.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hard liquor is definitely the way to go!Click to expand...
> 
> Fack, when I used to take ambien I rode my bike, sent random emails, consumed tubs of cool whip, and hallucinated I was in medieval times and was storming a castle with a bunch of people. It's crazy stuff!
> 
> But liquor gives bed spins; I hate bed spins!Click to expand...

Ooooo yeah, bed spins are the worst. :sick:

My husband was given Triazolam to sedate him for a dentist appointment (not to the point of sleeping). He was HI-LAR-IOUS! 

He kept trying to put his fingers through my hair on the ride home, but just kept hitting me in the face. He hardly made it up the stairs. He said the most amazing things. That plus he couldn't talk normally because his mouth was swollen. Goodness gracious, I should have filmed it to show him later!


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> What IS cool whip?
> 
> A delicious whipped topping; similar to whipped creamClick to expand...

Hmm wonder if its like Dream topping here...


----------



## sevenofnine

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> What IS cool whip?
> 
> A delicious whipped topping; similar to whipped creamClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm wonder if its like Dream topping here...Click to expand...

Does Dream Topping come in a tub? Cool Whip comes in a tub. It's one of it's many charms.


----------



## babydust1990

sevenofnine said:
 

> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> What IS cool whip?
> 
> A delicious whipped topping; similar to whipped creamClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm wonder if its like Dream topping here...Click to expand...
> 
> Does Dream Topping come in a tub? Cool Whip comes in a tub. It's one of it's many charms.Click to expand...

No its in a packet you make up. I had a google, don't think we have anything like it here that's in a tub!


----------



## robinator

Tubs are great cuz you can eat the cool whip with a spoon! We have dream whip (I think that's what it's called) here; it's a powder you have to whip up


----------



## babydust1990

Yeah we have that here, not cool whip though :( Probably a good thing though as I'd be like 50 stone :blush:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Cool Whip on top of pound cake with strawberries...mmmm. I could never eat more than a few spoonfuls of the stuff at once, though. Too much sugar!


----------



## lyricsop03

I am too tired to think of anything but just wanted to say that this thread made me laugh.


----------



## sevenofnine

lyricsop03 said:


> I am too tired to think of anything but just wanted to say that this thread made me laugh.

It's probably the best thread ever.


----------



## Noelle610

I don't even know what's going on anymore :rofl:


----------



## babydust1990

Noelle610 said:


> I don't even know what's going on anymore :rofl:

Just roll with it :happydance:

Got anything to share Noelle? :haha:


----------



## Marie000

why do you evil ladies keep talking about coolwhip when I'm starving? That's just cruel.

About the "mistaking baby girl for a boy" thing, it never bothers me either. Most people just ask if they're not sure. But once when lo was tiny, I was in a public restroom changing her and a lady asked me if lo was a girl. She was naked from the waist down... that should give you a clue if the clothes don't. I was tempted to tell her it was a boy, but his penis hasn't descended yet. :haha:


----------



## Twister

"Can't have a pie without cool wHip"


----------



## Stelly

I had to take ambien before... That stuff makes you do all sorts of weirdness and not remember. It was before I was married and had a roommate- while on ambien I took every Christmas light we had (in June) and stapled them to the ceiling while standing on an office chair. I laid by my door and everytime she'd walk by I'd call her a dirty temperature thief... Make phone calls etc... Don't remember any of it. 

I actually really don't recommend the stuff if avoidable lol 

Oh- an angel food cake with cool whip and strawberries like someone was saying- mmmmm.


----------



## Lola90

Aaah cool wHip <3


----------



## MommyJogger

ShelbyLC said:


> Cool Whip on top of pound cake with strawberries...mmmm. I could never eat more than a few spoonfuls of the stuff at once, though. Too much sugar!

Oh my, I haven't had pound cake in years. This will be the 4th thing I eat when I have dairy again. 
1. Ice cream sandwiched b/t choc chip cookies
2. Bubble tea
3. Amish donut
4. Pound cake with cool whip and caramel sauce


----------



## marron

Cool Whip is just _oils_. I make my own whipped topping with organic cream from my grass fed cows. Harumph.


----------



## misspriss

sevenofnine said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know why anyone would use antihistamines; ambien is so much more effective :shrug:
> 
> Psh, hard liquor is the nonprescription way, obviously! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> My cousin once used Ambien. She ended up talking to her toothbrush, and then the flying dots kept her awake.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hard liquor is definitely the way to go!Click to expand...
> 
> Fack, when I used to take ambien I rode my bike, sent random emails, consumed tubs of cool whip, and hallucinated I was in medieval times and was storming a castle with a bunch of people. It's crazy stuff!
> 
> But liquor gives bed spins; I hate bed spins!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooo yeah, bed spins are the worst. :sick:
> 
> My husband was given Triazolam to sedate him for a dentist appointment (not to the point of sleeping). He was HI-LAR-IOUS!
> 
> He kept trying to put his fingers through my hair on the ride home, but just kept hitting me in the face. He hardly made it up the stairs. He said the most amazing things. That plus he couldn't talk normally because his mouth was swollen. Goodness gracious, I should have filmed it to show him later!Click to expand...

They gave me Ambien at the hospital when I started my induction. It didn't do much for me. No craziness though. They really push that Ambien in the hospital, they kept trying to get me to take it every night...

They gave me Xanax for conscious sedation at the dentist. Too bad benzodiazepines are amnesiacs, I can't remember at THING. I wonder if you husband remembers it or only what you told him? I had my wisdom teeth out under general anestheisa and I HATED it. I remember waking up, and recovering all day, and it was awful. I had major work done under conscious sedation with benzodiazepines, and it was great. Too bad I don't remember a thing about it....I just remember I was relaxed and fine the whole time, slept right through it.


----------



## robinator

Stelly said:


> I had to take ambien before... That stuff makes you do all sorts of weirdness and not remember.

Apparently once I had a box of Whoppers in bed and I was frantic that DH come and eat some because they would "protect" him :shrug:


----------



## socitycourty

I was so out of it when I had been in labor that after my epidural (I was stubborn and went 24 hours without it) I told the anestheasiologist that he was just like Jesus.

My DH was mortified LOL.


----------



## socitycourty

oh and i love cool whip. Feel like I need to go buy some


----------



## robinator

WOOOOOOO! post #600!

DAMMIT, socitycourty!


----------



## robinator

socitycourty said:


> I was so out of it when I had been in labor that after my epidural (I was stubborn and went 24 hours without it) I told the anestheasiologist that he was just like Jesus.
> 
> My DH was mortified LOL.

:rofl:


----------



## lovelylaura

I have a rare evening with no children or my OH so im going to waste some time looking through everyone's antics.

Also feel free to judge that im a terrible mother who's sent her children to nanny's tonight ;)


----------



## AnneD

Whenever someone tells me to "offer it up".


----------



## robinator

Offer what up?


----------



## Scottish mum

My sil who is lovely but has no kids always saying things like you not think he's cold and you think he should sit up straight when your feeding him!!!! Eh back off lol

But I have to add I do not pander to my son and he doesn't take a paddy or scream all the time, he's very independant and can amuse himself ( reply to a post at the start about pandering to your lo all the time)


----------



## hawalkden

Mine always when it's a busy area and Matilda kicks off due to teething at the moment or hunger. 
She's 6months old and doesn't know any different at all. Can't make her shut up on demand and I love how people think she's old enough to care for herself or tell me her needs in a quiet manner.
Isaac who's 18months now is start the TTs! So i can understand to a point it gets me stressed but again he's just found his feet proper and is still frustrated with trying to tell me what he want's etc..


----------



## AnneD

Anything really, it could be something that annoys you, hurts you, etc.
Basically, offer "your suffering" to God as a sacrifice.

E.g. When you make the mistake of telling some old trout who's asked you how you're doing that you're absolutely knackered because baby has been up every hour on the dot, and she tells you to just offer it up. It just annoys me to hear it. I think it's a Catholic thing, but I'm not sure.

ETA: this is in response to post #605 by robinator.


----------



## AnneD

When somebody tells me they'll pray for me. First off, I'm not that hopeless, and secondly, if you feel you need to pray for me, keep it to yourself. No need to make yourself feel better by telling me!


----------



## robinator

I pray every day, many times a day, and I'm the least hopeless person you'll ever meet :)

I agree telling someone that you will pray for them can sound condescending (and sometimes is, depending on the source), but many people say it because they believe in the power of it and want to extend a gift. But mostly I'll ask if I can pray _with_ them instead.

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## misspriss

AnneD said:


> Anything really, it could be something that annoys you, hurts you, etc.
> Basically, offer "your suffering" to God as a sacrifice.
> 
> E.g. When you make the mistake of telling some old trout who's asked you how you're doing that you're absolutely knackered because baby has been up every hour on the dot, and she tells you to just offer it up. It just annoys me to hear it. I think it's a Catholic thing, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ETA: this is in response to post #605 by robinator.


LOL I'm Catholic, but I used to be Baptist, and I never heard that except as a Baptist, and it was only older people who said it...


----------



## AnneD

robinator said:


> I agree telling someone that you will pray for them can sound condescending (and sometimes is, depending on the source)

You've hit the nail on the head. This is what gets me when they say it.

Didn't mean you were hopeless (or anyone who wants to pray for me), though; I am, but I don't like to have it rubbed in.


----------



## robinator

AnneD said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I agree telling someone that you will pray for them can sound condescending (and sometimes is, depending on the source)
> 
> You've hit the nail on the head. This is what gets me when they say it.
> 
> Didn't mean you were hopeless (or anyone who wants to pray for me), though; I am, but I don't like to have it rubbed in.Click to expand...

No, I know. Believe me, no offense taken!


----------



## AnneD

misspriss said:


> AnneD said:
> 
> 
> Anything really, it could be something that annoys you, hurts you, etc.
> Basically, offer "your suffering" to God as a sacrifice.
> 
> E.g. When you make the mistake of telling some old trout who's asked you how you're doing that you're absolutely knackered because baby has been up every hour on the dot, and she tells you to just offer it up. It just annoys me to hear it. I think it's a Catholic thing, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ETA: this is in response to post #605 by robinator.
> 
> 
> LOL I'm Catholic, but I used to be Baptist, and I never heard that except as a Baptist, and it was only older people who said it...Click to expand...

I mostly heard it when I lived in Ireland. Could be an age thing perhaps?


----------



## robinator

That would be obnoxious to hear all the time. Must feel like a brush off when all you want to do is discuss or vent!


----------



## AnneD

When people insisted on giving unsolicited advice when I was pregnant. Drove me nuts.


----------



## AnneD

When someone says, "I'm sure you are (or will be) a great mother." How do you know, buster? For all you know, I could be a child abuser, or even just not bothered.


----------



## Twister

When people used to say "oh you won't be able to do xyz once the baby's here" when I was pregnant. Yes I know which is why I'm making the most of it now!:grr:


----------



## ShelbyLC

When this conversation happens:

"Twins! A boy and a girl?"
"No, two girls."
"Oh, that's too bad. If you had a boy and a girl, you could have been done all in one go."

Or this one:

"Twins?"
"Yes!"
"You have your hands full!"
"I do."
"Don't have any more kids."

Or this one:

"Are they identical?"
"Yes."
"Do twins run in your family?"

:dohh:


----------



## AnneD

ShelbyLC, this is just awful. "Don't have any more kids" - who do they think they are?!?


----------



## pompeyvix

Reidfidleir said:


> Today: I smelled cigarette smoke while pumping gas. I look up and see a very obviously pregnant girl smoking nonchalantly. I couldn't help it I gave her my best death glare. I don't think she saw me though. I thought well maybe she's trying to cut down. But probably not. She would have probably stopped by that late stage if she tried and she wouldn't be waving her cigarette around in the air like la dee da for everyone to see.
> 
> Sorry. This makes me so mad.
> Please note that this is not judging others out there that have tried hard to quit while pregnant or are still in the process. Congrats to you for your efforts!

Just been catching up on this thread, and I know this is a late reply to this post. I assume "pumping gas" in the USA is what we call filling the car up with petrol/diesel? Anyway, isn't it a tad dangerous to be smoking whilst pumping gas or in the vicinity of a gas station?! Surely that's a recipe for disaster? 

And yes, very poor of the woman to be smoking 7 months pregnant :nope:


----------



## sbl

AnneD said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnneD said:
> 
> 
> Anything really, it could be something that annoys you, hurts you, etc.
> Basically, offer "your suffering" to God as a sacrifice.
> 
> E.g. When you make the mistake of telling some old trout who's asked you how you're doing that you're absolutely knackered because baby has been up every hour on the dot, and she tells you to just offer it up. It just annoys me to hear it. I think it's a Catholic thing, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ETA: this is in response to post #605 by robinator.
> 
> 
> LOL I'm Catholic, but I used to be Baptist, and I never heard that except as a Baptist, and it was only older people who said it...Click to expand...
> 
> I mostly heard it when I lived in Ireland. Could be an age thing perhaps?Click to expand...

I'm Irish & catholic I've never heard this saying. Where abouts did you live? Perhaps it's a regional thing?


----------



## socitycourty

lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnneD

sbl said:


> I'm Irish & catholic I've never heard this saying. Where abouts did you live? Perhaps it's a regional thing?

Kilkenny. Not for very long, though. Was I just around weird people then, since nobody seems to say it? I had no idea what it meant when I first heard it.


----------



## robinator

socitycourty said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!!!

Sigh, only another 75 posts before I can try again.....


----------



## Randianne

I am pretty sure that today I became the topic of an angry mommy rant somewhere on the internet. 

So ... if anyone comes on this thread and says something like 'I held my tongue today when a one year old girl bitched slapped my toddler', someone warn me so I can go hide in the TTC section and pretend I never saw it.

Oy.


----------



## MommyJogger

Randianne said:


> I am pretty sure that today I became the topic of an angry mommy rant somewhere on the internet.
> 
> So ... if anyone comes on this thread and says something like 'I held my tongue today when a one year old girl bitched slapped my toddler', someone warn me so I can go hide in the TTC section and pretend I never saw it.
> 
> Oy.

I'm sure the toddler deserved it. Probably offered her McD's or a coke. Go Quinn!


----------



## robinator

lol, what happened?


----------



## robinator

Randianne said:


> I am pretty sure that today I became the topic of an angry mommy rant somewhere on the internet.
> 
> So ... if anyone comes on this thread and says something like 'I held my tongue today when a one year old girl bitched slapped my toddler', someone warn me so I can go hide in the TTC section and pretend I never saw it.
> 
> Oy.

Was Quinn on ambien? Coulda been sleep bitch slapping.


----------



## Reidfidleir

pompeyvix said:


> Reidfidleir said:
> 
> 
> Today: I smelled cigarette smoke while pumping gas. I look up and see a very obviously pregnant girl smoking nonchalantly. I couldn't help it I gave her my best death glare. I don't think she saw me though. I thought well maybe she's trying to cut down. But probably not. She would have probably stopped by that late stage if she tried and she wouldn't be waving her cigarette around in the air like la dee da for everyone to see.
> 
> Sorry. This makes me so mad.
> Please note that this is not judging others out there that have tried hard to quit while pregnant or are still in the process. Congrats to you for your efforts!
> 
> Just been catching up on this thread, and I know this is a late reply to this post. I assume "pumping gas" in the USA is what we call filling the car up with petrol/diesel? Anyway, isn't it a tad dangerous to be smoking whilst pumping gas or in the vicinity of a gas station?! Surely that's a recipe for disaster?
> 
> And yes, very poor of the woman to be smoking 7 months pregnant :nope:Click to expand...


Lol wow it's so funny how different we describe things! Yes pumping gas is filling the car with petrol. We say that because you use the pump to get the gas in your car. Therefore you pump the gas in. :)
Fortunately she was not near the pumps. Or "pumping gas". Because yes that is dangerous.


----------



## Randianne

He tried to kiss her in a sweet little boy way. I was talking to this poor boy's mother, and we both look over at the kids in time to see her son leaning his head into my LO just as my LO slaps his cheek. It was one of those slow motion 'Nooooo!!!' moments. She hit him so hard that she fell over. 

He didn't even cry, but his mom was telling me 'it's fine' with her mouth but 'go to hell' with her expression. I apologized like crazy. 

I can just see the thread now. I'm pretty sure it contains at least five curse words. But in a bad mommy moment, I was way proud to see that she can already handle cheeky boys.


----------



## robinator

Lol, little boys kiss Lane all the time. She thinks its great. Crap.


----------



## Emerald87

So far no angry mums with bitch-slapped toddlers here

I second - what happened? 


Robinator. How do you get so much done in one day?? Lol


----------



## Emerald87

Oops I'm behind sorry. On phone :-(


----------



## robinator

Lol, you'll have to remind me. Not scrolling back thru a gazillion pages. Or was that for Randianne?


----------



## Randianne

robinator said:


> Lol, little boys kiss Lane all the time. She thinks its great. Crap.

Quinn gives open mouth tongue out kisses. So, you know, if she does let them kiss her I'm sure she'll be very popular. :blush:


----------



## robinator

Sigh, confused


----------



## pinklightbulb

Liam tries to proper French kiss me-- tongue in mouth and all. It's rather disconcerting, hahaha! He'll be popular with the ladies one day!


----------



## Randianne

pinklightbulb said:


> Liam tries to proper French kiss me-- tongue in mouth and all. It's rather disconcerting, hahaha! He'll be popular with the ladies one day!

You have one too?

I feel like my LO is going to have to do some practicing on her pillow someday if she doesn't want to end up kissing like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw8ANTe18bA


----------



## robinator

I wonder why it's called French kissing. Why not German Kissing? Eskimo kissing?


----------



## pinklightbulb

Hahaha!

About the name: Not sure. We call it pashing down here but I think the universal term that everyone understands is French kissing :shrug:


----------



## Emerald87

Eskimo kisses are rubbing noses :D


----------



## robinator

pinklightbulb said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> About the name: Not sure. We call it pashing down here but I think the universal term that everyone understands is French kissing :shrug:

It makes my ears bleed when people call it "frenching". ugh


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Lol, you'll have to remind me. Not scrolling back thru a gazillion pages. Or was that for Randianne?

You just seem efficient lol. Cleaning, 100% undivided Lane attention, praying, getting high on benzos... so much in one day! :winkwink:


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Lol, you'll have to remind me. Not scrolling back thru a gazillion pages. Or was that for Randianne?
> 
> You just seem efficient lol. Cleaning, 100% undivided Lane attention, praying, getting high on benzos... so much in one day! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ahem. You're leaving out a few things, but I'll let it go


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Lol, you'll have to remind me. Not scrolling back thru a gazillion pages. Or was that for Randianne?
> 
> You just seem efficient lol. Cleaning, 100% undivided Lane attention, praying, getting high on benzos... so much in one day! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahem. You're leaving out a few things, but I'll let it goClick to expand...


Oh! Sorry! BnB'ing, Pooping, play dates and eating cool whip


----------



## Emerald87

Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.

G-R-O-S-S
Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip


----------



## Randianne

Emerald87 said:


> Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.
> 
> G-R-O-S-S
> Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip

It's pretty much a science project. But a delicious one!


----------



## Emerald87

That Quinn story is toooooooooo cute. That girl sure knows what she wants.

No kissing before _at least_ one date. Sheesh, what was that kid thinking?!


----------



## Randianne

Thank you! I feel like I'm a real internet mom now that I've got my own (theoretic) hate thread.


----------



## Reidfidleir

Cool whip is DISGUSTING!!!!!
There. 
I said it. 
Sorry to all cool whip lovers. It's full of terrible stuff for you and tastes horrible. It's bitter. 
Even as a kid I always knew when someone was cutting corners! ;)
Ugh yuck yuck yuck!
Writing this post is making me want to brush my tongue lol. 
Anyway. Personal rant over.


----------



## Emerald87

Reidfidleir said:


> Cool whip is DISGUSTING!!!!!
> There.
> I said it.
> Sorry to all cool whip lovers. It's full of terrible stuff for you and tastes horrible. It's bitter.
> Even as a kid I always knew when someone was cutting corners! ;)
> Ugh yuck yuck yuck!
> Writing this post is making me want to brush my tongue lol.
> Anyway. Personal rant over.

LOL you didn't bite your tongue, now, did you? Hahahaha!


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Randianne said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Lol, little boys kiss Lane all the time. She thinks its great. Crap.
> 
> Quinn gives open mouth tongue out kisses. So, you know, if she does let them kiss her I'm sure she'll be very popular. :blush:Click to expand...

Eli does this too! But he also likes to bite my lip as well as sticking his tongue in :dohh:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Now I want my own hate thread... damn it all!

And I don't think we have Cool Whip here....


----------



## Emerald87

Oh loved is the fabled Cool Whip
An artificial, delicious dip
Yet one would admit
That she despised it
Which caused the others to flip!


----------



## Stelly

Pink light bulb I will send you cool whip so you can experience the magic!! :Haha:


----------



## Reidfidleir

Emerald87 said:


> Reidfidleir said:
> 
> 
> Cool whip is DISGUSTING!!!!!
> There.
> I said it.
> Sorry to all cool whip lovers. It's full of terrible stuff for you and tastes horrible. It's bitter.
> Even as a kid I always knew when someone was cutting corners! ;)
> Ugh yuck yuck yuck!
> Writing this post is making me want to brush my tongue lol.
> Anyway. Personal rant over.
> 
> LOL you didn't bite your tongue, now, did you? Hahahaha!Click to expand...

Hahaha! I broke the rules. :pop:
But then again. I guess this thread is letting us vent about the times when we haven't been able to......
That limerick was fab emerald!
I can't write a poem for anything.


----------



## socitycourty

cool whip is so processed i bet it would survive a trip to the UK. then you could put it all over some McDonald's and feed it to your kids! :rofl:


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

socitycourty said:


> cool whip is so processed i bet it would survive a trip to the UK. then you could put it all over some McDonald's and feed it to your kids! :rofl:

That would go perfect with a bottle full of soda! :haha:


----------



## Sapphire83

Randianne said:


> He tried to kiss her in a sweet little boy way. I was talking to this poor boy's mother, and we both look over at the kids in time to see her son leaning his head into my LO just as my LO slaps his cheek. It was one of those slow motion 'Nooooo!!!' moments. She hit him so hard that she fell over.
> 
> He didn't even cry, but his mom was telling me 'it's fine' with her mouth but 'go to hell' with her expression. I apologized like crazy.
> 
> I can just see the thread now. I'm pretty sure it contains at least five curse words. But in a bad mommy moment, I was way proud to see that she can already handle cheeky boys.

:haha: Little Madam...



robinator said:


> I wonder why it's called French kissing. *Why not German Kissing?* Eskimo kissing?

... I hear Germans are a cold-hearted, stoic and emotionally unavailable breed.


----------



## babydust1990

I missed out on 6 pages of fun :cry: I fell asleep at like 7pm LOL, I blame you girls from last night! 

Lol at Quinn bitch slapping a toddler! My LO squealed in my friends newborns face and made her cry :blush: tbf though, about 20 minutes after the newborn kicked him in the face :shrug:


----------



## marron

https://denofdemons.org/images/smilies/emot-colbert.gif


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Randianne that's definitely a story for Quinn's wedding haha.

Well I have had to bite my tongue with my friend pushing her parenting style/ideas on everyone like they're gospel. She constantly posts about how she HAS to change people's mind about doing certain things and how you can't do this and she'll say but it's recommended. I'm like yeah but in this country it's recommended you don't co sleep but you still did. I don't mind that she has a different parebtibg style what she does suits her but it drives me crazy that every time she is on facebook or I see her she tries to ram something new down my throat and try to force it upon everyone. I kibd of stopped biting my tongue this morning though...


----------



## Sapphire83

babydust1990 said:


> I missed out on 6 pages of fun :cry: *I fell asleep at like 7pm* LOL, I blame you girls from last night!
> 
> Lol at Quinn bitch slapping a toddler! My LO squealed in my friends newborns face and made her cry :blush: tbf though, about 20 minutes after the newborn kicked him in the face :shrug:

Old age or something?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Morning everyone :hi: still on holiday, still spending my free time glued to my phone like an antisocial biatch :haha:

I got a few more at the wedding yesterday, I bite my tongue when people make stupid comments about my OH having long hair, he looks flipping gorgeous and is not at all feminine or a hippy! 

Also at parents leaving their toddlers with the hired nannies for the whole reception and ignoring them when they would rather play with their parents. I get that the bride and groom might need a bit of help with their 2 kids, but there's no excuse for other parents to dump their kids on the nannies just so they can drink and ignore them! I was playing in the sand (beach wedding) with Micah and a toddler was playing next to us really happily building sandcastles and helping Micah pat the sand down, so sweet! Then this woman (presumably his mum) in her super high heels came over and shouted at him to get back to the nanny. Poor boy looked at me and I couldn't exactly do anything, he tried to get her to play but she just kept telling him off and refusing to join in or get at all sandy. Saw him later at the kids table with a nanny looking bored :-(


----------



## Sapphire83

Aw, that boor boy... :sad1:


----------



## babydust1990

Sapphire83 said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I missed out on 6 pages of fun :cry: *I fell asleep at like 7pm* LOL, I blame you girls from last night!
> 
> Lol at Quinn bitch slapping a toddler! My LO squealed in my friends newborns face and made her cry :blush: tbf though, about 20 minutes after the newborn kicked him in the face :shrug:
> 
> Old age or something?Click to expand...

Hitting the big 2-3 has clearly took its toll :rofl:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Stelly said:


> Pink light bulb I will send you cool whip so you can experience the magic!! :Haha:

:thumbup: I hear about it on here but I've never seen OR tasted it :lol:


----------



## Sprite2011

Thank you ladies for giving me something hilarious to read when feeding overnight! Finally I have something to add!! I wad very good yesterday when a toddler was poking my sleeping baby in the face while I waiting for a cashier to get, free toddlers mummy... no, don't do that evie never wake a sleeping baby!... Evie continues to poke my little ones face I smile (grimace) while thinking wtf my daughter has been yelling for 2 hours she is finally asleep get your arse over and remove her hand before I do! But no I smiled sweetly mouthed its ok then ran out of the shop legging it round the next shop when I saw her again!!


----------



## rocknrolla

sevenofnine said:


> pompeyvix said:
> 
> 
> Can I point out we put a lock on our bedroom doors....but for a legit reason! We have (or used to have) students stay with us and for their privacy and ours, as well as to stop them going into our bedrooms when we were working, we put locks on the doors. They are still on there as we don't see the need to remove them especially as we are potentially having students again in the summer.
> 
> I hope when we sell the house potential buyers won't think we are weirdo's locking up their children!
> 
> Were the locks on the inside or outside? The lock that I was talking about can only be locked from the outside! There isn't even a way to lock it from the inside!
> 
> Either way, I'm sure there was a better reason than the ones my mind makes up... I need to look at the bright side; I'm so negative :haha:Click to expand...

Wow i know im jumping in really late here, busy with a non-sleeping baby and all...!

Just wanted to add that we had locks on outside of bedroom doors growing up, my mum put them there as we had a ridiculous dog who could open doors and would proceed to eat stuff/ rip up carpets. So when we went out we used to lock our rooms from the outside as we couldn't just lock her in the kitchen, she could escape! 

Sayin that though, it was great for my 2 older brothers who thought it was funny to lock me and my sister in. So looking back, pretty dangerous just for dog-control. 

Ooh might as well add my tongue biting of late...
Getting called up mega early asking if theres a chance i could work today (there never is) as the temp girl had been up all night being sick. SHE'D been up all night!? I almost phone-ranted to my boss abt my endless sleepless nights up with a screaming baby. But thought id just go with 'no, sorry...'


----------



## amotherslove

this one time. my friend was discussing her sorority with a group of us (one of them was one of her sorority sisters) and i made some quick comment that i "wouldnt have time for a sorority". she goes "oh we hate that excuse" (as if i need an excuse to not join a sorority??? i dont have an issue with them.. i just.. dont care.. or have the time) she goes "we have people getting their honors and masters degrees and they have time" yeah.. uhm.. thats called good time management.. because a thesis paper doesnt cry all night. 

so i just politely reminded her that i have a kid to attend to and DONT HAVE TIME. and she goes "one of our sisters has TWO kids!" 

1. what are their ages? mine is an infant. an infant who requires me to be SOBER and PRESENT to feed her at a whim. older kids MIGHT, depending on the child, have other things theyre doing with friends and their relatives. 
2. is she a single parent? (answer: no) because i AM, and even if i werent, and even when my mom will babysit.. my daughter misses me and cries the whole time.. not worth it.
3. if you love your sorority, GREAT! but every second i spend drinking, bar hopping, socializing with people is a second i have taken out of my childs basket and into something that is honestly meaningless to me.. i would consider it to be bad parenting to leave my child hungry, upset and with her grandmother for something as frivilous as a sorority. i'm also in school fulltime as well.. i have spaced my classes so that i'm never gone more than 3 hrs (the max she can go between feedings just about, though i leave frozen EBM) just because someone has time for school+friends or kids+friends or kids+school+frends doesnt mean that i PERSONALLY do. babies arent standardized, my child requires more than her's do (obviously.. unless she neglects them which i highly doubt).

RANTEND/

sorry.. i needed to say that. omg. 
it drives me crazy everytime i think of it because i didnt want to argue at a restaurant with friends.. but she's SOOOOOO delusional. and wants kids! i know she'll learn, but i feel so bad for her percieved idea of how she's going to keep her social life. lol.


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Lol, you'll have to remind me. Not scrolling back thru a gazillion pages. Or was that for Randianne?
> 
> You just seem efficient lol. Cleaning, 100% undivided Lane attention, praying, getting high on benzos... so much in one day! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahem. You're leaving out a few things, but I'll let it goClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! Sorry! BnB'ing, Pooping, play dates and eating cool whipClick to expand...

Ha! that's more like it! :rofl:


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.
> 
> G-R-O-S-S
> Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip

I'll take Cool Whip over Vegemite any day, Australia.


----------



## robinator

amotherslove said:


> this one time. my friend was discussing her sorority with a group of us (one of them was one of her sorority sisters) and i made some quick comment that i "wouldnt have time for a sorority". she goes "oh we hate that excuse" (as if i need an excuse to not join a sorority??? i dont have an issue with them.. i just.. dont care.. or have the time) she goes "we have people getting their honors and masters degrees and they have time" yeah.. uhm.. thats called good time management.. because a thesis paper doesnt cry all night.
> 
> so i just politely reminded her that i have a kid to attend to and DONT HAVE TIME. and she goes "one of our sisters has TWO kids!"
> 
> 1. what are their ages? mine is an infant. an infant who requires me to be SOBER and PRESENT to feed her at a whim. older kids MIGHT, depending on the child, have other things theyre doing with friends and their relatives.
> 2. is she a single parent? (answer: no) because i AM, and even if i werent, and even when my mom will babysit.. my daughter misses me and cries the whole time.. not worth it.
> 3. if you love your sorority, GREAT! but every second i spend drinking, bar hopping, socializing with people is a second i have taken out of my childs basket and into something that is honestly meaningless to me.. i would consider it to be bad parenting to leave my child hungry, upset and with her grandmother for something as frivilous as a sorority. i'm also in school fulltime as well.. i have spaced my classes so that i'm never gone more than 3 hrs (the max she can go between feedings just about, though i leave frozen EBM) just because someone has time for school+friends or kids+friends or kids+school+frends doesnt mean that i PERSONALLY do. babies arent standardized, my child requires more than her's do (obviously.. unless she neglects them which i highly doubt).
> 
> RANTEND/
> 
> sorry.. i needed to say that. omg.
> it drives me crazy everytime i think of it because i didnt want to argue at a restaurant with friends.. but she's SOOOOOO delusional. and wants kids! i know she'll learn, but i feel so bad for her percieved idea of how she's going to keep her social life. lol.

Delta Delta Delta, can I helpya, helpya, helpya?


No?
Dating myself?
:blush:


----------



## babydust1990

Nice to see you back online Robinator, got your house sparkling already :haha:


----------



## robinator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHelSmlzYeg

About 50 seconds in.......


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> Nice to see you back online Robinator, got your house sparkling already :haha:

Missed you yesterday! When I had time to get online between trips to the park, weeding, cooking wholesome meals, taking a crap. Y'know, the usual.


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back online Robinator, got your house sparkling already :haha:
> 
> Missed you yesterday! When I had time to get online between trips to the park, weeding, cooking wholesome meals, taking a crap. Y'know, the usual.Click to expand...

I was wiped out yesterday lol! Slept for 11 hours straight :haha: All this birthday-ing got the better of me. I'm back to lazily b&bing now, I won't leave you again, I promise :thumbup:


----------



## robinator

I do have to go to church later this morning, but will do my damndest to get back to bnb asap. 

Is it wrong to cuss and use the word "church" in the same sentence?


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> Nice to see you back online Robinator, got your house sparkling already :haha:

I have managed to dust the downstairs already...... :blush:


----------



## babydust1990

Probably, I'll judge you for it anyway just in case :flower:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back online Robinator, got your house sparkling already :haha:
> 
> I have managed to dust the downstairs already...... :blush:Click to expand...

My house is a tip today. I normally clean once LO is in bed at night but obviously last night I didnt get round to it :blush:


----------



## robinator

Why? Cuz you were sleeping for 11 hours straight?


----------



## robinator

Is Harry's birthday July 8 or August 7?


----------



## babydust1990

You make me sound so lazy :haha: Apparently OH came up to see if I'd put Katie to bed while he washed up and I was starfished fully clothed on the bed!


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Is Harry's birthday July 8 or August 7?

August 7th lol!


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> You make me sound so lazy :haha: Apparently OH came up to see if I'd put Katie to bed while he washed up and I was starfished fully clothed on the bed!

It's not _me_ making you sound lazy, you fagged sot. 

How's my British? Did I do good?


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> You make me sound so lazy :haha: Apparently OH came up to see if I'd put Katie to bed while he washed up and I was starfished fully clothed on the bed!
> 
> It's not _me_ making you sound lazy, *you fagged sot*.
> 
> How's my British? Did I do good?Click to expand...

I don't think that's British :rofl:


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> You make me sound so lazy :haha: Apparently OH came up to see if I'd put Katie to bed while he washed up and I was starfished fully clothed on the bed!
> 
> It's not _me_ making you sound lazy, *you fagged sot*.
> 
> How's my British? Did I do good?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's British :rofl:Click to expand...

useless websites!


----------



## robinator

Slackass loafer?


----------



## robinator

Almy dosser!


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> You make me sound so lazy :haha: Apparently OH came up to see if I'd put Katie to bed while he washed up and I was starfished fully clothed on the bed!
> 
> It's not _me_ making you sound lazy, *you fagged sot*.
> 
> How's my British? Did I do good?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's British :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> useless websites!Click to expand...

This is my dialect :haha: We're not all Londeners ya'know :p

https://www.theotaku.com/worlds/ayup/view/126135/


----------



## robinator

https://metro.co.uk/2012/08/06/worlds-laziest-countries-named-in-new-poll-featuring-britain-525463/


----------



## babydust1990

Thanks for that me'ode <- Real British :haha:


----------



## robinator

Hark! Babydust got bladdered the other night, her ahs is badly. Cleaning an ahs is Bobby's Job; you can borrer me broom, me duck! No excuse for being daddied ower and sprawled out on the dogshelf. Be sed!

Such a shonsher, I know....


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> hark! Babydust got bladdered the other night, her ahs is badly. Cleaning an ahs is bobby's job; you can borrer me broom, me duck! No excuse for being daddied ower and sprawled out on the dogshelf. Be sed!
> 
> Such a shonsher, i know....

OMFG... lol


----------



## babydust1990

One I'd hear regular from my Dad as a teenager (my accent isn't that strong)

'She's canned up she is, av a glass of council pop n sober ya sen up! Yer not comin in oss ike at!'

Your drunk, have a glass of water to sober up as you are not coming in this house like that.


----------



## robinator

Hey, I can speak British too :shrug:


----------



## Reidfidleir

Ummm....interesting. I think I'll just bite my tongue!


----------



## robinator

Guess what? Post #700, baby!


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Hark! Babydust got bladdered the other night, her ahs is badly. Cleaning an ahs is Bobby's Job; you can borrer me broom, me duck! No excuse for being daddied ower and sprawled out on the dogshelf. Be sed!
> 
> Such a shonsher, I know....

Much berrer :haha:


----------



## robinator

Ah, you people make me laugh!


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.
> 
> G-R-O-S-S
> Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip
> 
> I'll take Cool Whip over Vegemite any day, Australia.Click to expand...

I posted Vegemite to a US friend of mine hahahaha. In fact, I sent a whole Aussie care back. She _loves _Tim Tams.


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Hark! Babydust got bladdered the other night, her ahs is badly. Cleaning an ahs is Bobby's Job; you can borrer me broom, me duck! No excuse for being daddied ower and sprawled out on the dogshelf. Be sed!
> 
> Such a shonsher, I know....
> 
> Much berrer :haha:Click to expand...

Ta muchly.


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.
> 
> G-R-O-S-S
> Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip
> 
> I'll take Cool Whip over Vegemite any day, Australia.Click to expand...
> 
> I posted Vegemite to a US friend of mine hahahaha. In fact, I sent a whole Aussie care back. She _loves _Tim Tams.Click to expand...

Big fan of Violet Crumbles, myself.


----------



## babydust1990

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.
> 
> G-R-O-S-S
> Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip
> 
> I'll take Cool Whip over Vegemite any day, Australia.Click to expand...
> 
> I posted Vegemite to a US friend of mine hahahaha. In fact, I sent a whole Aussie care back. She _loves _Tim Tams.Click to expand...

My OH is Australian, vegemite is AMAZING!


----------



## Emerald87

babydust1990 said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.
> 
> G-R-O-S-S
> Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip
> 
> I'll take Cool Whip over Vegemite any day, Australia.Click to expand...
> 
> I posted Vegemite to a US friend of mine hahahaha. In fact, I sent a whole Aussie care back. She _loves _Tim Tams.Click to expand...
> 
> My OH is Australian, vegemite is AMAZING!Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhh I heart you :) Vegemite is GREAT (in the right amounts and the correct amount of accompanying butter) :haha:


----------



## robinator

Anyone ever had spotted dick?
 



Attached Files:







spotted dick.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 81


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.
> 
> G-R-O-S-S
> Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip
> 
> I'll take Cool Whip over Vegemite any day, Australia.Click to expand...
> 
> I posted Vegemite to a US friend of mine hahahaha. In fact, I sent a whole Aussie care back. She _loves _Tim Tams.Click to expand...
> 
> Big fan of Violet Crumbles, myself.Click to expand...

Good choice. Now to go church. I'm off to bed!


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Anyone ever had spotted dick?

Nope, but it'd be yum. I love custard.


----------



## babydust1990

Now that I thonk about it, wonder what kind of accent my poor childs gonna have :haha: A mixture of Derbyshire/leicestershire and Australian!


----------



## Stelly

robinator said:


> Hark! Babydust got bladdered the other night, her ahs is badly. Cleaning an ahs is Bobby's Job; you can borrer me broom, me duck! No excuse for being daddied ower and sprawled out on the dogshelf. Be sed!
> 
> Such a shonsher, I know....

Can someone translate this ? Lol is American words as confusing vice versa for UK folks? cause I honestly have no clue what that above story means... If it means anything at all ;)


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.
> 
> G-R-O-S-S
> Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip
> 
> I'll take Cool Whip over Vegemite any day, Australia.Click to expand...
> 
> I posted Vegemite to a US friend of mine hahahaha. In fact, I sent a whole Aussie care back. She _loves _Tim Tams.Click to expand...
> 
> Big fan of Violet Crumbles, myself.Click to expand...
> 
> Good choice. Now to go church. I'm off to bed!Click to expand...

It's only 0600! G'night!


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Anyone ever had spotted dick?

Its a regular pudding for the kids in our house! And bread and butter pudding. Yum!


----------



## robinator

Stelly said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Hark! Babydust got bladdered the other night, her ahs is badly. Cleaning an ahs is Bobby's Job; you can borrer me broom, me duck! No excuse for being daddied ower and sprawled out on the dogshelf. Be sed!
> 
> Such a shonsher, I know....
> 
> Can someone translate this ? Lol is American words as confusing vice versa for UK folks? cause I honestly have no clue what that above story means... If it means anything at all ;)Click to expand...

Ahem, *clears throat*

Listen! Babydust got trashed the other night and her house is a mess. Cleaning house is easy as hell, and you can borrow my broom! No excuse for being tired and laying down on the floor. Enough!

I'm such a show off, I know....


----------



## babydust1990

I might record my Dad talking and post it on here for you Americans to decipher :haha:


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever had spotted dick?
> 
> Its a regular pudding for the kids in our house! And bread and butter pudding. Yum!Click to expand...

It's sold at World Market and I'm too scared to try it. I love clotted cream, though! By the sound of it I thought it would have the consistency of cottage cheese, so I was pleasantly surprised. Even though I like cottage cheese.


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> I might record my Dad talking and post it on here for you Americans to decipher :haha:

Do I have to get drunk first? Would that help? I could take Ambien, I guess. Sort of the same buzz.


----------



## babydust1990

Try it, its just sponge with fruit in it. Clotted cream is lovely!

Being drunk would probably help :p


----------



## Stelly

Most of our local stores sell spotted dick on a can... It didn't seem very appetizing- may have to put my big girl panties and give it a try


----------



## robinator

robinator said:


> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Hark! Babydust got bladdered the other night, her ahs is badly. Cleaning an ahs is Bobby's Job; you can borrer me broom, me duck! No excuse for being daddied ower and sprawled out on the dogshelf. Be sed!
> 
> Such a shonsher, I know....
> 
> Can someone translate this ? Lol is American words as confusing vice versa for UK folks? cause I honestly have no clue what that above story means... If it means anything at all ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahem, *clears throat*
> 
> Listen! Babydust got trashed the other night and her house is a mess. Cleaning house is easy as hell, and you can borrow my broom! No excuse for being tired and laying down on the floor. Enough!
> 
> I'm such a show off, I know....Click to expand...

Now I will translate it into American....

Dude, Babydust got totally wasted the other night and her place is a hot mess. Cleaning is easy; you want some help? No reason to be sleeping on the floor. Knock it off!


----------



## robinator

Sorry, ladies, my sweet child has awoken.

Babydust, how do I say that in your slang?


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> Sorry, ladies, my sweet child has awoken.
> 
> Babydust, how do I say that in your slang?

Berrer go, bloody kid is up a-gen! :haha:


----------



## AnneD

robinator said:


> Hark! Babydust got bladdered the other night, her ahs is badly. Cleaning an ahs is Bobby's Job; you can borrer me broom, me duck! No excuse for being daddied ower and sprawled out on the dogshelf. Be sed!
> 
> Such a shonsher, I know....

I laughed so hard I woke up the baby. Oh nightmare... :rofl: This'll teach me to multitask.


----------



## AnneD

To keep this thread on topic: I saw a kid (who was definitely old enough to walk) in a pushchair. Not strapped in, stuffing his face with crisps from the largest packet you've ever seen.

Don't really care what other people feed their kids, but I felt I should be shocked and appalled.


----------



## AnneD

Just googled Tim Tams and Violet Crumbles. Would absolutely love to have one or the other right now, but can't move for fear of waking the baby again. It's about time somebody posted how they bite their tongue every time they hear about a baby who only sleeps when sucking on you know what, don't you think?


----------



## Stelly

Wait, what is "the you know what" lol?


----------



## MommyJogger

AnneD said:


> Don't really care what other people feed their kids, but I felt I should be shocked and appalled.

Confession of a busybody: I have tried and can't help but care what other people feed their kids, even though I usually bite my tongue. When I became a mom, I think I became _everyone_'s really annoying nagging mom. You don't have to eat healthily ALL the time and certainly nothing should be off limits, but the _portions _ and _frequency _of terrible food I see fed to other kids kills me. Especially to kids under 1yr. I saw another mom from the day care we used to use give her 7mo old daughter an ice cream cone from the on-campus creamery and that little girl ate the entire thing. The same cone that DH (200lbs) and I (120lbs) used to share and couldn't finish because we were making ourselves sick. Just blows my mind.


----------



## Noelle610

I used to be really judgey about what other parents fed their kids, but then my amazing eater became the pickiest kid you ever did meet. I'm just happy when she will EAT SOMETHING. More often than not it involves bread, cheese or meat. Not ideal.


----------



## Reidfidleir

Since you guys are on the subject of food I think I'd like some cream tea. Just divine! Clotted cream on a biscuit with some jam and a spot of tea in a little town called burton on the water. (I think that's the name. )


----------



## Reidfidleir

Was at a baby shower last night. Music was too loud. Had to shout to have a conversation. Then they turned it up ten more notches for dancing!! My ears hurt. I couldn't imagine my baby's and the other babies/little ones there. I left. (I was there a long time already and it was nice and I knew I shouldn't bother to say anything).


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> Now that I thonk about it, wonder what kind of accent my poor childs gonna have :haha: A mixture of Derbyshire/leicestershire and Australian!

Erm......I don't think thonk is a word....? Unless its Derbyshire slang?

Think thonk, lol


----------



## robinator

AnneD said:


> To keep this thread on topic: I saw a kid (who was definitely old enough to walk) in a pushchair. Not strapped in, stuffing his face with crisps from the largest packet you've ever seen.
> 
> Don't really care what other people feed their kids, but I felt I should be shocked and appalled.

You don't know why the kid was in a stroller. Maybe he can't walk very far, maybe he has a disability, maybe he'll run into the street, maybe he's just lazy, maybe his _mom_ is just lazy. Maybe he is allergic to all things healthy and can _only_ eat chips? You don't know their situation, so _how dare you judge???_


----------



## babydust1990

Reidfidleir said:


> Since you guys are on the subject of food I think I'd like some cream tea. Just divine! Clotted cream on a biscuit with some jam and a spot of tea in a little town called burton on the water. (I think that's the name. )

Burton-on-trent (which is a river) is my local town :winkwink:


----------



## babydust1990

I should get off this thread, I thought Harry was happily playing in his ball pit until Katie shouted me, he was standing all on his own holding the xbox controller :wacko: Kid turns into superman as soon as I turn my back :haha: I'll be back when he goes bed at 6 :thumbup:


----------



## robinator

I'm off to church; I'll pray for you all :thumbup:


----------



## Menelly

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ermahgerd! Wow... just googled cool whip.
> 
> G-R-O-S-S
> Like someone else said, it's just whipped vegetable oil with some other crap thrown in. Now don't get me wrong, I'm far from eating organic foods and that crap but that list of ingredients doesn't sound the slightest bit appealing lol.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Whip
> 
> I'll take Cool Whip over Vegemite any day, Australia.Click to expand...
> 
> I posted Vegemite to a US friend of mine hahahaha. In fact, I sent a whole Aussie care back. She _loves _Tim Tams.Click to expand...

But didn't she hate the Vegemite? (I want Tim Tams...)


----------



## aliss

Actually what annoys the shit out of me is women who've never had a toddler complaining about toddlers being in strollers. First of all, my not even 3 year old is the height/weight of a 6 year old and 2nd, my baby will walk in front of a bus, but my toddler sure will.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I don't think I could ever eat something called spotted dick, but I did try turkish delight last week!

We're going to see MIL for the first time since my girls were born. I'm sure I'll come back with a whole list of things I bit my tongue over.


----------



## Menelly

Stelly said:


> Most of our local stores sell spotted dick on a can... It didn't seem very appetizing- may have to put my big girl panties and give it a try

Better dick in a can than dick in a box... ;)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg[/youtube]


----------



## MommyJogger

Noelle610 said:


> I used to be really judgey about what other parents fed their kids, but then my amazing eater became the pickiest kid you ever did meet. I'm just happy when she will EAT SOMETHING. More often than not it involves bread, cheese or meat. Not ideal.

Honestly, I wouldn't even bat an eyelash at that. Not ideal, but not bad. Now if you tell me it's usually Kentucky Fried Chicken with cheezewhiz on Chick'n in a Biscuit crackers, I might have words for you. I think it comes from having microwave mac n cheese 6 out of seven nights at dinner with cola cake for dessert growing up. And we were surrounded by farms and were basically on a farm. Running out of pepsi in the fridge meant we went to the grocery store early that week. I was underweight and it was gross and we were _not _picky kids.
PS. The seventh night was McDs, lol!


----------



## Button#

babydust1990 said:


> Reidfidleir said:
> 
> 
> Since you guys are on the subject of food I think I'd like some cream tea. Just divine! Clotted cream on a biscuit with some jam and a spot of tea in a little town called burton on the water. (I think that's the name. )
> 
> Burton-on-trent (which is a river) is my local town :winkwink:Click to expand...

Could be bourton on the water. It would be a scone not a biscuit.

I really want Tim tams and bread and butter pudding after reading this thread.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

It used to seriously annoy me when i ALWAYS saw toddlers and children stuffing their faces with crap but now that i have a toddler, all i seem to do is feed her! she has a healthy breakfast, lunch and dinner, but in between i give her a lot of shit! and ESPECIALLY when we go to gran and grandpas house, oh my! this girl can eat for Britain!!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Whenever i saw a child in a buggy i used to always think 'surely they're big enough to be walking now?!' but seriously, my girl is 20 months now and she is HUGE in her buggy! looks like a 4 year old she is so tall and slim! We are now letting her walk a lot more, especially on the pavement beside us although i havent plucked up the courage to adventure to town with her walking, as im terrified she'll get run over with the busy roads! so we always take the buggy just in case xx


----------



## KatieB

My oldest son has just turned 2 but could pass for 3, this morning he walked to swimming baths, was in pool for an hour and walked into town with his daddy where I met them with Alex and buggy for Louis as he was exhausted. He then proceeded to scoff a sausage roll from Greggs (gasp, shock horror!!!) whilst in buggy. If someone had said something to me they'd have been sorry, put it that way. Oh, he also wears reins when he's walking which is always a popular parenting choice on BnB.


----------



## MrsPear

Hey babydust I am from Burton too!


----------



## Reidfidleir

Button# said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reidfidleir said:
> 
> 
> Since you guys are on the subject of food I think I'd like some cream tea. Just divine! Clotted cream on a biscuit with some jam and a spot of tea in a little town called burton on the water. (I think that's the name. )
> 
> Burton-on-trent (which is a river) is my local town :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Could be bourton on the water. It would be a scone not a biscuit.
> 
> I really want Tim tams and bread and butter pudding after reading this thread.Click to expand...

Achhhh duh! :dohh: of course it was a scone!! Woops. Yea bourton on the water. Near stow on the wold and chippingcamden.


----------



## Twister

:rofl: this thread is the greatest.

Saw the in laws today. Lovely people, but mil can grate on me sometimes.

I had to bite my tongue when she saw my new hair cut I said I went for the boring option and she just went "yes I know I thought you would have done something different" I was like "oh thanks...". Then she scoffed when oh told her I planned to dye my hair purple and asked if the dye I had was permanent. So what if it is? My hair is dark anyway so it's not like its going to be really noticeable and even if it was, so what? I like purple.

I also had to bite my tongue a week ago when she came round and asked out of the blue if I'd started my diet yet.

Then I had to bite my tongue when she called LO fatty. She might not have meant it in an offensive way but its hardly a cute nickname to give a baby either.

Then we were at a restaurant and after telling us we should feed lo rusks and chocolate pudding when we first started weaning she completely backtracked today when oh (jokingly) asked if we should let her try some ice cream and was going on about how we should never give her chocolate etc as she won't get a taste for it then. Oh pulled her up on it though and her reaction was priceless.

Oh and she also asked if LO was on 3 milk feeds a day yet, wouldn't mind as they did things differently in her day but she asked the exact same question last week:dohh: she kind of went "ohh" and laughed when I told her she's still fed on demand.

She drives me mad sometimes.


----------



## KatieB

I bit my tongue when OH's sister visited last week and gave OH a book on getting a baby into a strict routine (in French so can't really understand thankfully). She has helpfully highlighted various parts which she thinks we should pay extra attention to!!! I should add she has no children herself but considers herself the expert. ha.


----------



## Button#

I have to bite my tongue when my FIL suggested a burger to cure LOs constipation (we're vegetarian), especially as he suggests for everything - sleep problems, weight gain etc.


----------



## shelx

OMG... "If its not done the same way I do it then its wrong" hate ladies like this.

A lot of the time there is no correct way to do something when it comes to parenting!!!


----------



## Stelly

Was awhile back but I bit my tongue when at inlaws - went with LO to another room to BF, had a cover over him, and MIL just walks up and lifts the cover :dohh: honestly it didn't bother me that much, mainly cause while in hospital and NICU everyone and their brother saw my boobs- so I bit my tongue . My DH however- did not, and made her cry. 

I felt kinda bad, but then it was invasive, but she didn't mean anything by it.... She's just so jazzed about baby- 

Overall summary. Was just weird situation....


----------



## misspriss

Stelly said:


> .... honestly it didn't bother me that much, mainly cause while in hospital and NICU everyone and their brother saw my boobs- so I bit my tongue....

:haha: I totally know what you mean!!! I had the exact same experience....


----------



## babydust1990

MrsPear said:


> Hey babydust I am from Burton too!

:D I'm in Swadlincote atm but originally from Ashby. It always feels so weird knowing that people live so close :haha:


----------



## Twister

Oh's parents live in Swadlincote! We used to go up regularly but since we got our own place we don't go so much anymore. Lovely place!


----------



## babydust1990

Twister said:


> Oh's parents live in Swadlincote! We used to go up regularly but since we got our own place we don't go so much anymore. Lovely place!

Are you sure your talking about the right Swadlincote :rofl: I want to move back to Ashby but the house prices are ridiculous for the sake of a few miles *sigh*


----------



## ShelbyLC

I was right - I pretty much didn't even speak while visiting MIL, that's how much I was biting my tongue!

My favorites:

"When are you piercing their ears?"
"When they're old enough to ask for it."
"So, at 2 or 3?"


She asked if I was going back to work and when I said no, she gave me this LOOK, like I was wrong for wanting to be a SAHM!


BIL and OH both have facial hair. Every time BIL went near one of the babies, MIL would say that the babies thought it was OH because of the beard. They know their own father!


Ugh. So glad that's over and SO glad they live 4 hours away.


----------



## sbl

My sister who has breast cancer got asked "what's your chances?" by a stupid thoughtless man in the supermarket in front of her children.
F**king dumbass. :growlmad:


----------



## babydust1990

Omg sbl! Stupid man, hope your sister is ok :hugs:

I have an actual rant to add. My back garden pretty much backs onto the park and while I was getting the washing in heard a mother telling her kid to 'shut the fuck up you little prick' and 'Im gonna smash your head in if you dont pack it in'. Took so much for me not to tell her that if she doesnt stop talking to her innocent child like that I'LL smash her head in :growlmad:


----------



## Twister

babydust1990 said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> Oh's parents live in Swadlincote! We used to go up regularly but since we got our own place we don't go so much anymore. Lovely place!
> 
> Are you sure your talking about the right Swadlincote :rofl: I want to move back to Ashby but the house prices are ridiculous for the sake of a few miles *sigh*Click to expand...

:haha: well where the inlaws live its nice! Their house backs onto a huge lake and they have a hot tub in the garden so that probably has something to do with it:blush:


----------



## socitycourty

babydust1990 said:


> Omg sbl! Stupid man, hope your sister is ok :hugs:
> 
> I have an actual rant to add. My back garden pretty much backs onto the park and while I was getting the washing in heard a mother telling her kid to 'shut the fuck up you little prick' and 'Im gonna smash your head in if you dont pack it in'. Took so much for me not to tell her that if she doesnt stop talking to her innocent child like that I'LL smash her head in :growlmad:


oh jeez. that is awful. and to think I felt terrible for telling my LO to shut up and go to sleep, under my breath! I would never call her names like that or threaten to beat her!


----------



## babydust1990

Twister said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> Oh's parents live in Swadlincote! We used to go up regularly but since we got our own place we don't go so much anymore. Lovely place!
> 
> Are you sure your talking about the right Swadlincote :rofl: I want to move back to Ashby but the house prices are ridiculous for the sake of a few miles *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: well where the inlaws live its nice! Their house backs onto a huge lake and they have a hot tub in the garden so that probably has serving to do with it:blush:Click to expand...

I think I know where you mean lol! I walk the dog round that lake if it is :haha: It's more the town itself that's a bit... erm... dodgey :rofl: Where I live is fine, but I'm pretty close to some rather unsavoury parts :blush:


----------



## Twister

ShelbyLC said:


> She asked if I was going back to work and when I said no, she gave me this LOOK, like I was wrong for wanting to be a SAHM

SAME thing happened to me today. Mil asked what I was doing about work and when I said I wasn't going back she paused and then said "are you sure?" Erm yes I'm bloody sure! She then asked what I was going to do and oh chimed in and said "look after LO". I could tell she wasn't impressed with the idea though. Couldn't care less tbh, they're always trying to project their ideas of how to live onto us instead of just letting us get on with it. I think it's because we're a 'young couple' who aren't capable of making our own decisions.

After they left I told oh I didn't think his mum was impressed with me not going back to work and he just said that he didn't care and its my choice. Too right! I hate when people ask of I'm going back work because I feel like I instantly get judged when I tell them I'm not going back. Being a sahm is so taboo these days.


----------



## Malouka

Twister said:


> I had to bite my tongue when I was pregnant and my friend recommended that as long as LO was clean and fed that I leave her to cry from birth so she didn't "get used" to me responding to get every cry (god forbid!). I just smiled and nodded whilst thinking "errrr.. NO THANKS".


that is abuse. I did let my baby cry it out but at 5 months and when I SAW and FELT he was ready for it. And he was ready for it. He didn't really cry, he fussed 10 min and slept like an aangel. But cry it out for a newborn? Oh my God... That is abuse. Imagine that baby had been in the mothers womb for 9 months and suddenly is left alone in the dark. poor thing. I wish I could bring all those helpless babies home, but unfortunately this is something impossible :-(


----------



## MrsPear

babydust1990 said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> Oh's parents live in Swadlincote! We used to go up regularly but since we got our own place we don't go so much anymore. Lovely place!
> 
> Are you sure your talking about the right Swadlincote :rofl: I want to move back to Ashby but the house prices are ridiculous for the sake of a few miles *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: well where the inlaws live its nice! Their house backs onto a huge lake and they have a hot tub in the garden so that probably has serving to do with it:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I know where you mean lol! I walk the dog round that lake if it is :haha: It's more the town itself that's a bit... erm... dodgey :rofl: Where I live is fine, but I'm pretty close to some rather unsavoury parts :blush:Click to expand...

"Swadlincote" and "lovely". Two words you don't see in the same sentence very often. But as I am from Burton I can't really talk.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

babydust1990 said:


> Omg sbl! Stupid man, hope your sister is ok :hugs:
> 
> I have an actual rant to add. My back garden pretty much backs onto the park and while I was getting the washing in heard a mother telling her kid to 'shut the fuck up you little prick' and 'Im gonna smash your head in if you dont pack it in'. Took so much for me not to tell her that if she doesnt stop talking to her innocent child like that I'LL smash her head in :growlmad:

I saw a woman tell her daughter 'just stop being a stupid little bitch and shut the fuck up' the poor girl was about 5 or 6 :growlmad: people like that drive me nuts


----------



## robinator

kimberleyrobx said:


> Whenever i saw a child in a buggy i used to always think 'surely they're big enough to be walking now?!' but seriously, my girl is 20 months now and she is HUGE in her buggy! looks like a 4 year old she is so tall and slim! We are now letting her walk a lot more, especially on the pavement beside us although i havent plucked up the courage to adventure to town with her walking, as im terrified she'll get run over with the busy roads! so we always take the buggy just in case xx

meh, put her on a leash!


----------



## babydust1990

MrsPear said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> Oh's parents live in Swadlincote! We used to go up regularly but since we got our own place we don't go so much anymore. Lovely place!
> 
> Are you sure your talking about the right Swadlincote :rofl: I want to move back to Ashby but the house prices are ridiculous for the sake of a few miles *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: well where the inlaws live its nice! Their house backs onto a huge lake and they have a hot tub in the garden so that probably has serving to do with it:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I know where you mean lol! I walk the dog round that lake if it is :haha: It's more the town itself that's a bit... erm... dodgey :rofl: Where I live is fine, but I'm pretty close to some rather unsavoury parts :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> "Swadlincote" and "lovely". Two words you don't see in the same sentence very often. But as I am from Burton I can't really talk.Click to expand...

Haha! I was in Burton yesterday, making the most of the bridge being open again! Do you ever go to the Derby meets? I was gonna go to the next one :thumbup:


----------



## babydust1990

kmbabycrazy said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> Omg sbl! Stupid man, hope your sister is ok :hugs:
> 
> I have an actual rant to add. My back garden pretty much backs onto the park and while I was getting the washing in heard a mother telling her kid to 'shut the fuck up you little prick' and 'Im gonna smash your head in if you dont pack it in'. Took so much for me not to tell her that if she doesnt stop talking to her innocent child like that I'LL smash her head in :growlmad:
> 
> I saw a woman tell her daughter 'just stop being a stupid little bitch and shut the fuck up' the poor girl was about 5 or 6 :growlmad: people like that drive me nutsClick to expand...

Grr, I understand its frustrating but to say that is stupid! And that's what they say in public, imagine what they say at home :nope:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Whenever i saw a child in a buggy i used to always think 'surely they're big enough to be walking now?!' but seriously, my girl is 20 months now and she is HUGE in her buggy! looks like a 4 year old she is so tall and slim! We are now letting her walk a lot more, especially on the pavement beside us although i havent plucked up the courage to adventure to town with her walking, as im terrified she'll get run over with the busy roads! so we always take the buggy just in case xx
> 
> meh, put her on a leash!Click to expand...

Good time at Church? Did you pray for all our parenting fails :haha:


----------



## robinator

robinator said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I really hate the whole " she/he needs to get used to being away from you!"
> Why, so she feels like I've abandoned her..?
> 
> I get this too! When I leave my daughter at daycare, she gets upset (she's fine after I leave, but the process is upsetting to her). I usually sit on the floor with her and we cuddle/play for a bit. Another mom always says, "She has to learn sometime". What does she have to learn?! That she will be left abruptly?! Such an odd thing to say.Click to expand...
> 
> My baby has a meltdown when I drop her off at church nursery. I've gotten to the point where I just stay with her. They're like, "she's got to learn sometime". I want to say, "well, you've got to learn sometime that she'll cry until she makes herself sick because she's so upset, so why don't you let me make the decisions?"Click to expand...

So I tried leaving her at church nursery and guess what? They paged me after not even ten minutes. I thought maybe they were going to "help her learn", but I guess they couldn't handle it :shrug:


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Whenever i saw a child in a buggy i used to always think 'surely they're big enough to be walking now?!' but seriously, my girl is 20 months now and she is HUGE in her buggy! looks like a 4 year old she is so tall and slim! We are now letting her walk a lot more, especially on the pavement beside us although i havent plucked up the courage to adventure to town with her walking, as im terrified she'll get run over with the busy roads! so we always take the buggy just in case xx
> 
> meh, put her on a leash!Click to expand...
> 
> Good time at Church? Did you pray for all our parenting fails :haha:Click to expand...

Sorry, I forgot :blush:

I was too busy taking care of my baby because the nursery volunteers couldn't manage to do it lol


----------



## socitycourty

honest question: why at Christian churches do they have nursery for the babies, my parents were Catholic, any time I went to a mass or even a funeral they just had the whole family in there, the babies didn't have to go somewhere else. just wondering


----------



## Stelly

I know at our church it's so the parents can enjoy their time there. Plus it's good socialization for LO's. they have fun activities and story times for the toddlers. Our church put in a BF room for moms to go feed babies if they liked, has a big screen tv that shows the service so you still know what's happening. It's nice :)

When I got a little older as a kid ( about 6 ) I stayed in the services with my parents


----------



## MrsPear

babydust1990 said:


> MrsPear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> Oh's parents live in Swadlincote! We used to go up regularly but since we got our own place we don't go so much anymore. Lovely place!
> 
> Are you sure your talking about the right Swadlincote :rofl: I want to move back to Ashby but the house prices are ridiculous for the sake of a few miles *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: well where the inlaws live its nice! Their house backs onto a huge lake and they have a hot tub in the garden so that probably has serving to do with it:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I know where you mean lol! I walk the dog round that lake if it is :haha: It's more the town itself that's a bit... erm... dodgey :rofl: Where I live is fine, but I'm pretty close to some rather unsavoury parts :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> "Swadlincote" and "lovely". Two words you don't see in the same sentence very often. But as I am from Burton I can't really talk.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I was in Burton yesterday, making the most of the bridge being open again! Do you ever go to the Derby meets? I was gonna go to the next one :thumbup:Click to expand...

No because I live in Leeds now or I would go. I always think about trying to visit my family to coincide though. 

I have heard about these bridge roadworks via a million and one angry facebook statuses of my school friends though!!


----------



## robinator

socitycourty said:


> honest question: why at Christian churches do they have nursery for the babies, my parents were Catholic, any time I went to a mass or even a funeral they just had the whole family in there, the babies didn't have to go somewhere else. just wondering

Some babies stay in service, but those are usually the ones being bribed with Cheerios to keep them quiet lol. Lane has always been too active to stay in there, so I take her where she can play and hang out.


----------



## babydust1990

MrsPear said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> Oh's parents live in Swadlincote! We used to go up regularly but since we got our own place we don't go so much anymore. Lovely place!
> 
> Are you sure your talking about the right Swadlincote :rofl: I want to move back to Ashby but the house prices are ridiculous for the sake of a few miles *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: well where the inlaws live its nice! Their house backs onto a huge lake and they have a hot tub in the garden so that probably has serving to do with it:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I know where you mean lol! I walk the dog round that lake if it is :haha: It's more the town itself that's a bit... erm... dodgey :rofl: Where I live is fine, but I'm pretty close to some rather unsavoury parts :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> "Swadlincote" and "lovely". Two words you don't see in the same sentence very often. But as I am from Burton I can't really talk.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I was in Burton yesterday, making the most of the bridge being open again! Do you ever go to the Derby meets? I was gonna go to the next one :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No because I live in Leeds now or I would go. I always think about trying to visit my family to coincide though.
> 
> I have heard about these bridge roadworks via a million and one angry facebook statuses of my school friends though!!Click to expand...

Shame, I'm always up for making Mummy friends! The roadworks have been so bad :(


----------



## robinator

You call it roadworks; we call it construction.


----------



## babydust1990

You and your crazy American ways :haha:


----------



## robinator

We got it from you :shrug:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm sure there's a thread about me somewhere today.

We're staying at the seaside and my 7month old tried fish and chips!!


----------



## Twister

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm sure there's a thread about me somewhere today.
> 
> We're staying at the seaside and my 7month old tried fish and chips!!

Consider yourself judged.






:winkwink:


----------



## socitycourty

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm sure there's a thread about me somewhere today.
> 
> We're staying at the seaside and my 7month old tried fish and chips!!


tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## babydust1990

I'm biting my tongue at the children still on the park at this time of night! They are only about 6/7!


----------



## Sproglet

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm sure there's a thread about me somewhere today.
> 
> We're staying at the seaside and my 7month old tried fish and chips!!

Robyn had he first mcDonalds on Friday!







(She had a pot of porridge :))


----------



## pinklightbulb

I am inadvertently biting my tongue over and over this morning because I'm shivering so much... it's too damn COLD!!!


----------



## lilly_bum

something i just read in the guilt free wtf... there been silly then theres being dangerous :(


----------



## Randianne

Twister said:


> I hate when people ask of I'm going back work because I feel like I instantly get judged when I tell them I'm not going back. Being a sahm is so taboo these days.

I read an article where the author (a woman) argued that women shouldn't attend college if they're "just" going to be SAHMs. Apparently college is only worth it if it leads to a paycheck, otherwise the cost is just a burden on your family.

I wanted to get Quinn to bitch slap her too.


----------



## robinator

Randianne said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> I hate when people ask of I'm going back work because I feel like I instantly get judged when I tell them I'm not going back. Being a sahm is so taboo these days.
> 
> I read an article where the author (a woman) argued that women shouldn't attend college if they're "just" going to be SAHMs. Apparently college is only worth it if it leads to a paycheck, otherwise the cost is just a burden on your family.
> 
> I wanted to get Quinn to bitch slap her too.Click to expand...

Lol, being a sahm isn't helping pay off my student loans, so maybe she's right!


----------



## MommyJogger

Randianne said:


> Twister said:
> 
> 
> I hate when people ask of I'm going back work because I feel like I instantly get judged when I tell them I'm not going back. Being a sahm is so taboo these days.
> 
> I read an article where the author (a woman) argued that women shouldn't attend college if they're "just" going to be SAHMs. Apparently college is only worth it if it leads to a paycheck, otherwise the cost is just a burden on your family.
> 
> I wanted to get Quinn to bitch slap her too.Click to expand...

To be fair, and as someone who is guilty of just this, it really doesn't make economical sense. And most who go this route will not end up using their degree. Now what gets me is a girl I went to school with deeply in debt for her biochemistry degree she barely qualified for who is now a sahm... to two dogs. She doesn't want kids. And she facebooks about how difficult it is. I never should have joined facebook.


----------



## Randianne

MommyJogger said:


> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twister said:
> 
> 
> I hate when people ask of I'm going back work because I feel like I instantly get judged when I tell them I'm not going back. Being a sahm is so taboo these days.
> 
> I read an article where the author (a woman) argued that women shouldn't attend college if they're "just" going to be SAHMs. Apparently college is only worth it if it leads to a paycheck, otherwise the cost is just a burden on your family.
> 
> I wanted to get Quinn to bitch slap her too.Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, and as someone who is guilty of just this, it really doesn't make economical sense. And most who go this route will not end up using their degree. Now what gets me is a girl I went to school with deeply in debt for her biochemistry degree she barely qualified for who is now a sahm... to two dogs. She doesn't want kids. And she facebooks about how difficult it is. I never should have joined facebook.Click to expand...

I get that (I'm not using my degree either!), but I think the solution is paying off student loans before you have kids instead of not going to college. I realize that's not always feasible, but there are so many benefits to an educated mother that outweigh the short term costs of college. 

Also, your friend cracks me up. I wonder if there are controversial threads on doggy forums about STTN.


----------



## robinator

Man, if I had to pay off all my loans first; I'd never have kids!


----------



## Randianne

robinator said:


> Man, if I had to pay off all my loans first; I'd never have kids!

That's one reason I didn't become a pilot. That training is expensive! I looked into a flight school in Louisiana, and the cost of the tools alone were more expensive then a semester at the university I ended up attending.


----------



## robinator

:happydance:


Randianne said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Man, if I had to pay off all my loans first; I'd never have kids!
> 
> That's one reason I didn't become a pilot. That training is expensive! I looked into a flight school in Louisiana, and the cost of the tools alone were more expensive then a semester at the university I ended up attending.Click to expand...

It's ridiculous. And then you have to spend years as a flight instructor to build time, getting barely more than minimum wage. Hello, credit card debt :cry:


----------



## Randianne

robinator said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> Man, if I had to pay off all my loans first; I'd never have kids!
> 
> That's one reason I didn't become a pilot. That training is expensive! I looked into a flight school in Louisiana, and the cost of the tools alone were more expensive then a semester at the university I ended up attending.Click to expand...
> 
> It's ridiculous. And then you have to spend years as a flight instructor to build time, getting barely more than minimum wage. Hello, credit card debt :cry:Click to expand...

Psh... you should have become a nurse. A lot of hospitals will pay for school, you just have to deal with that whole vomiting, lung butter, butt wiping thing.


----------



## robinator

Do I want to know what lung butter is? Cuz I'm thinking I might not....


----------



## ShelbyLC

I'm guessing phlegm?


----------



## robinator

:sick:


----------



## robinator

This thread is distracting me from the Kim kardashian/princess Kate baby weight battles article I'm trying to read. One's too fat; one's too skinny. I digress. Back to the topic!


----------



## robinator

Are people in Britain really excited about the impending birth? Or are you more like, eh?

Do you at least get a bank holiday out of it?


----------



## Randianne

It is a word for phlegm, but we don't use it to describe a runny nose. That's all I'll say out of respect for people who may want to eat in the near future.

I think Kate looks great with some weight on her. Her face has filled out some and it really flatters her.


----------



## robinator

Holy crap, Kate Middleton is 5'10"??


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> You call it roadworks; we call it construction.

Aussies call it roadworks too




robinator said:


> Are people in Britain really excited about the impending birth? Or are you more like, eh?
> 
> Do you at least get a bank holiday out of it?

_I'm_ excited about Kate having a bub. But that's just me being clucky, nothing to do with the royalty thing.


----------



## morri

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> People from liverpool are called scousers :shrug:
> 
> Apparently people call us leicester folk 'chissits' :dohh:
> 
> Lol where do they come up with this!Click to expand...
> 
> No idea about the scouser part (apart from my love of the accent, its sexy :blush:)
> 
> People from Leicester seem to say 'owmuchissit' for 'How much is it' and that's where they got the name from. Someone from Blackpool told me this so dunno how true it is :haha:Click to expand...

scouser comes from lobscouse a seafarers meal(corned beef beet roots gherkins egg, and scouser is short from lobscouse (similar to limeys(brits) and krauts(germans))(vitamin C sources of seafarers)


----------



## babydust1990

I'm biting my tongue at a photo on fb of a baby in a carseat and the straps are so slack! What bloody good is that? I didnt hold my tongue at my friend who did this though when I was with her :haha:


----------



## x Helen x

Ahhh I feel really mean saying it, but the breastfeeding thing... I have to bite my tongue sometimes too.

I have had a few friends say to me (along the lines of) "oh wow, that's amazing you still have a good supply - I dried up at 4 months" even though I'm almost certain they didn't "dry up", they just assumed at the time that because baby wanted to feed more often than once every four hours (growth spurt!) and their boobs didn't feel as full anymore (completely normal!) that their milk was drying up. Either that or their supply was severely affected by the scheduled four hourly feeding times. I have to bite my tongue as I don't like to go down the route of telling them what they probably should have done... it's just not my place. I just find it a real shame that there is not enough information out there to support breastfeeding mothers, with proper education on the matter circumstances like theirs could have been completely avoided!


----------



## WelshOneEmma

robinator said:


> Are people in Britain really excited about the impending birth? Or are you more like, eh?
> 
> Do you at least get a bank holiday out of it?

I am quite excited, but I am a bit of a royalist. I also like KM.

Plus its a baby, who can't be happy about a baby?


----------



## Tasha

I think most people are bit more eh, about it. However we were like that about their wedding, the Queen's jubilee and the olympics but when it comes to it royal wedding/jubilee/olympic fever hit the country, so no doubt this will be the same. We are just too cool to get excited in the lead up :winkwink:

As for a bank holiday, there has been no mention of it. Boooo.


----------



## kellie_w

Had to bite my tongue a few times today at the bootsale I have just been to. The amount of ancient car seats obviously been sitting in lofts for years that should be binned. Why do people try and sell them? X


----------



## babydust1990

kellie_w said:


> Had to bite my tongue a few times today at the bootsale I have just been to. The amount of ancient car seats obviously been sitting in lofts for years that should be binned. Why do people try and sell them? X

My Mum told me to sell mine or give it to my foster daughter! I politely told her no way in hell, cut the straps off n sent it to the tip :haha: It's never been in an accident and is only 9 months old so I *could* of sold it or given it to Hannah but I'd never forgive myself if it had unseen damage and I let someone else put a newborn in it :nope:


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> I'm biting my tongue at a photo on fb of a baby in a carseat and the straps are so slack! What bloody good is that? I didnt hold my tongue at my friend who did this though when I was with her :haha:

Was that my fb photo? Cuz there's been once or twice I'll go to get her out of the car at Safeway and I'm like, ooooops. :blush:


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm biting my tongue at a photo on fb of a baby in a carseat and the straps are so slack! What bloody good is that? I didnt hold my tongue at my friend who did this though when I was with her :haha:
> 
> Was that my fb photo? Cuz there's been once or twice I'll go to get her out of the car at Safeway and I'm like, ooooops. :blush:Click to expand...

You made a parenting fail :o for shame :nope:


----------



## Emerald87

babydust1990 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm biting my tongue at a photo on fb of a baby in a carseat and the straps are so slack! What bloody good is that? I didnt hold my tongue at my friend who did this though when I was with her :haha:
> 
> Was that my fb photo? Cuz there's been once or twice I'll go to get her out of the car at Safeway and I'm like, ooooops. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You made a parenting fail :o for shame :nope:Click to expand...

We should pray for her :winkwink:

(hope that's not going too far, Robinator?)


----------



## robinator

At least I never put her bumbo on the counter :shrug:

Oh, wait....

Dammit. Fail.


----------



## babydust1990

:haha:

I'm off for a picnic in the sunshine! And to judge other parents harshly for ridiculous things :growlmad: Seeya later ladies!


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm biting my tongue at a photo on fb of a baby in a carseat and the straps are so slack! What bloody good is that? I didnt hold my tongue at my friend who did this though when I was with her :haha:
> 
> Was that my fb photo? Cuz there's been once or twice I'll go to get her out of the car at Safeway and I'm like, ooooops. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You made a parenting fail :o for shame :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> We should pray for her :winkwink:
> 
> (hope that's not going too far, Robinator?)Click to expand...

Pray for me that I'll be able to eat breakfast this morning without having a single thought of lung butter.


----------



## robinator

babydust1990 said:


> :haha:
> 
> I'm off for a picnic in the sunshine! And to judge other parents harshly for ridiculous things :growlmad: Seeya later ladies!

Maybe you'll see me at the lake! I'll be the one with the LO in the water with no water wings!


----------



## Emerald87

babydust1990 said:


> :haha:
> 
> I'm off for a picnic in the sunshine! And to judge other parents harshly for ridiculous things :growlmad: Seeya later ladies!

DON'T FORGET SUN PROTECTION - lest you be judged.

Screw it, I judge you for leaving the house. How dare you expose your LO to pollution and air. What if you get hit by a pelican? I can't believe you're taking that risk.

Strap your LO in nice and tight. I expect circulation to be cut off... or else.


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm biting my tongue at a photo on fb of a baby in a carseat and the straps are so slack! What bloody good is that? I didnt hold my tongue at my friend who did this though when I was with her :haha:
> 
> Was that my fb photo? Cuz there's been once or twice I'll go to get her out of the car at Safeway and I'm like, ooooops. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You made a parenting fail :o for shame :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> We should pray for her :winkwink:
> 
> (hope that's not going too far, Robinator?)Click to expand...
> 
> Pray for me that I'll be able to eat breakfast this morning without having a single thought of lung butter.Click to expand...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn... lung butter


----------



## robinator

Emerald87 said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm biting my tongue at a photo on fb of a baby in a carseat and the straps are so slack! What bloody good is that? I didnt hold my tongue at my friend who did this though when I was with her :haha:
> 
> Was that my fb photo? Cuz there's been once or twice I'll go to get her out of the car at Safeway and I'm like, ooooops. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You made a parenting fail :o for shame :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> We should pray for her :winkwink:
> 
> (hope that's not going too far, Robinator?)Click to expand...
> 
> Pray for me that I'll be able to eat breakfast this morning without having a single thought of lung butter.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn... lung butterClick to expand...

:sick: If my gag reflex kicks in and I can't eat, it'll be all your fault. And Randianne's.


----------



## Emerald87

robinator said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm biting my tongue at a photo on fb of a baby in a carseat and the straps are so slack! What bloody good is that? I didnt hold my tongue at my friend who did this though when I was with her :haha:
> 
> Was that my fb photo? Cuz there's been once or twice I'll go to get her out of the car at Safeway and I'm like, ooooops. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You made a parenting fail :o for shame :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> We should pray for her :winkwink:
> 
> (hope that's not going too far, Robinator?)Click to expand...
> 
> Pray for me that I'll be able to eat breakfast this morning without having a single thought of lung butter.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn... lung butterClick to expand...
> 
> :sick: If my gag reflex kicks in and I can't eat, it'll be all your fault. And Randianne's.Click to expand...

I will happily take credit/blame :haha:


----------



## Randianne

robinator said:


> :sick: If my gag reflex kicks in and I can't eat, it'll be all your fault. And Randianne's.

:blush:

I promise to never mention lung butter again, but what are your feelings on butt cheese?


----------



## Emerald87

Randianne said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :sick: If my gag reflex kicks in and I can't eat, it'll be all your fault. And Randianne's.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I promise to never mention lung butter again, but what are your feelings on butt cheese?Click to expand...

OMG can I lower the class of this thread a tad further...?



Spoiler
Dick Cheese


----------



## Randianne

Emerald87 said:


> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :sick: If my gag reflex kicks in and I can't eat, it'll be all your fault. And Randianne's.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I promise to never mention lung butter again, but what are your feelings on butt cheese?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG can I lower the class of this thread a tad further...?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Dick CheeseClick to expand...

:rofl:

You would make a great nurse, Emerald!


----------



## robinator

Disgusting! I get grossed out when dh says toe cheese. Nasty.

I managed to make it to breakfast okay, but just barely.


----------



## Emerald87

Randianne said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :sick: If my gag reflex kicks in and I can't eat, it'll be all your fault. And Randianne's.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I promise to never mention lung butter again, but what are your feelings on butt cheese?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG can I lower the class of this thread a tad further...?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Dick Cheese
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You would make a great nurse, Emerald!Click to expand...



I'll be a doctor in less than 12 months... does that count? :haha:


----------



## Randianne

Emerald87 said:


> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :sick: If my gag reflex kicks in and I can't eat, it'll be all your fault. And Randianne's.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I promise to never mention lung butter again, but what are your feelings on butt cheese?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG can I lower the class of this thread a tad further...?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Dick Cheese
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You would make a great nurse, Emerald!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be a doctor in less than 12 months... does that count? :haha:Click to expand...

Congratulations! Are you specializing? 

Also, I will now cease complaining about trying to work and take care of LO. I can't even imagine having a baby with your work load!


----------



## robinator

Randianne said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> :sick: If my gag reflex kicks in and I can't eat, it'll be all your fault. And Randianne's.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I promise to never mention lung butter again, but what are your feelings on butt cheese?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG can I lower the class of this thread a tad further...?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Dick Cheese
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You would make a great nurse, Emerald!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be a doctor in less than 12 months... does that count? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Are you specializing?
> 
> Also, I will now cease complaining about trying to work and take care of LO. I can't even imagine having a baby with your work load!Click to expand...

Are you undermining the role of sahm? Because it is a full time job, sister! Humph.


----------



## robinator

I'm taking lane to the beach later, and will slather Aveeno sunscreen on her, which is made by J&J. Someone, please judge me.


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

I have to bite my tongue every time i play candy crush, that game is insanely addictive and a few choice words (not for kiddies ears) do come out my mouth when I don't pass a level or run out of life
I'm an addict ladies CC anonymous is in my future. 
Judge away lol


----------



## Randianne

robinator said:


> I'm taking lane to the beach later, and will slather Aveeno sunscreen on her, which is made by J&J. Someone, please judge me.

I'm too jealous to judge while I'm stuck here in my land locked state.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

robinator said:


> I'm taking lane to the beach later, and will slather Aveeno sunscreen on her, which is made by J&J. Someone, please judge me.

haha, suitably judged! :haha:


----------



## MommyJogger

MrsKyliePaton said:


> I have to bite my tongue every time i play candy crush, that game is insanely addictive and a few choice words (not for kiddies ears) do come out my mouth when I don't pass a level or run out of life
> I'm an addict ladies CC anonymous is in my future.
> Judge away lol

You mean there's a moment in your day that's not spent teaching your infant four languages or scrubbing floors with organic homemade floor polish? Are you even a mom? :wacko:


----------



## robinator

Randianne said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking lane to the beach later, and will slather Aveeno sunscreen on her, which is made by J&J. Someone, please judge me.
> 
> I'm too jealous to judge while I'm stuck here in my land locked state.Click to expand...

No lakes in middle America, eh? Must not be in Minnesota....


----------



## staralfur

When people make a thread asking for opinions and then get all upset when people don't agree with them. Same goes for people who start a thread and then only "Thank" those who support their view. Drives me nuts! 

Sorry to barge in and go back on topic. ;)


----------



## Randianne

robinator said:


> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking lane to the beach later, and will slather Aveeno sunscreen on her, which is made by J&J. Someone, please judge me.
> 
> I'm too jealous to judge while I'm stuck here in my land locked state.Click to expand...
> 
> No lakes in middle America, eh? Must not be in Minnesota....Click to expand...

Wanting a beach day and going to a lake is like wanting a steak and getting tofu. 

There is a chance of tornadoes today, but people tend to frown on taking babies tornado chasing. No idea why...


----------



## babydust1990

robinator said:


> I'm taking lane to the beach later, and will slather Aveeno sunscreen on her, which is made by J&J. Someone, please judge me.

*Judges*

I actually got judged today! Lol, LO had pulled his sun hat off for the million-th time and someone walked past me and said 'that baby should be wearing a hat' I just laughed, popped it back on his head and he promptly pulled it back off and chucked it on the floor. That told you nosy old lady!


----------



## Stelly

I have to bite my tongue when everyone talks of nice outdoor weather and beaches and warm lakes lol

I love Alaska but it snowed May 4th, we have tons of coast but our 'beaches' are rocks- and the water is really flipping cold lol sorry I'm grumpy at our crappy non springish weather right now lol


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

MommyJogger said:


> MrsKyliePaton said:
> 
> 
> I have to bite my tongue every time i play candy crush, that game is insanely addictive and a few choice words (not for kiddies ears) do come out my mouth when I don't pass a level or run out of life
> I'm an addict ladies CC anonymous is in my future.
> Judge away lol
> 
> You mean there's a moment in your day that's not spent teaching your infant four languages or scrubbing floors with organic homemade floor polish? Are you even a mom? :wacko:Click to expand...

A mum...... What's that? I just sit her in her jumperoo drinking coke all day, isn't that what mums do? Haha


----------



## MommyJogger

MrsKyliePaton said:


> MommyJogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKyliePaton said:
> 
> 
> I have to bite my tongue every time i play candy crush, that game is insanely addictive and a few choice words (not for kiddies ears) do come out my mouth when I don't pass a level or run out of life
> I'm an addict ladies CC anonymous is in my future.
> Judge away lol
> 
> You mean there's a moment in your day that's not spent teaching your infant four languages or scrubbing floors with organic homemade floor polish? Are you even a mom? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> A mum...... What's that? I just sit her in her jumperoo drinking coke all day, isn't that what mums do? HahaClick to expand...

Jumperoo? My doctor told me I was to put him in the jumperoo no more and no less than 7min 53sec every other day, as otherwise he will either never learn to jump or his legs will fall off. I hope you're sticking to the same regimen, because if you don't do it the same way as me, you're wrong.


----------



## sevenofnine

Here's a new one:

I have to bite my tongue when family or friends are holding my LO and she starts crying and making her super-sad face, and they won't give her to me because "she has to get used to it."

Get used to you keeping her from me while crying and upset? Yeah.... that'll _REALLY_ make her like you...


----------



## fieryphoenix

robinator said:


> Randianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinator said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking lane to the beach later, and will slather Aveeno sunscreen on her, which is made by J&J. Someone, please judge me.
> 
> I'm too jealous to judge while I'm stuck here in my land locked state.Click to expand...
> 
> No lakes in middle America, eh? Must not be in Minnesota....Click to expand...

Lakes are lame compared to the beach, the water is still to cold anyways!


----------



## robinator

Yeah, but we went to a lake lol


----------



## robinator

Juanita Beach. Look it up ;)


----------



## babydust1990

Did you have fun? :D


----------



## fieryphoenix

robinator said:


> Yeah, but we went to a lake lol

:laugh2: that's funny! Isnt the actual ocean right near by you?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

robinator said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> Whenever i saw a child in a buggy i used to always think 'surely they're big enough to be walking now?!' but seriously, my girl is 20 months now and she is HUGE in her buggy! looks like a 4 year old she is so tall and slim! We are now letting her walk a lot more, especially on the pavement beside us although i havent plucked up the courage to adventure to town with her walking, as im terrified she'll get run over with the busy roads! so we always take the buggy just in case xx
> 
> meh, put her on a leash!Click to expand...

We use the leash! It terrified me being down town even with her in the buggy, everyones always bloody speeding round the corners and not caring if a mother is trying to push a buggy across the road, most of them beep their horns trying to tell you to hurry up! i cant wait till i can drive, i'd be holding up the traffic doing my 5 mph :rofl:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

MommyJogger said:


> MrsKyliePaton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyJogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKyliePaton said:
> 
> 
> I have to bite my tongue every time i play candy crush, that game is insanely addictive and a few choice words (not for kiddies ears) do come out my mouth when I don't pass a level or run out of life
> I'm an addict ladies CC anonymous is in my future.
> Judge away lol
> 
> You mean there's a moment in your day that's not spent teaching your infant four languages or scrubbing floors with organic homemade floor polish? Are you even a mom? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> A mum...... What's that? I just sit her in her jumperoo drinking coke all day, isn't that what mums do? HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Jumperoo? My doctor told me I was to put him in the jumperoo no more and no less than 7min 53sec every other day, as otherwise he will either never learn to jump or his legs will fall off. I hope you're sticking to the same regimen, because if you don't do it the same way as me, you're wrong.Click to expand...

When we bought emily her jumperoo at a few months old, she adored it! she was in it at least 2-4 hours through out the day, she even slept in it! loved it so she did, it broke her heart when we took it away after she was too big for it :haha: xx


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

MommyJogger said:


> MrsKyliePaton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyJogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKyliePaton said:
> 
> 
> I have to bite my tongue every time i play candy crush, that game is insanely addictive and a few choice words (not for kiddies ears) do come out my mouth when I don't pass a level or run out of life
> I'm an addict ladies CC anonymous is in my future.
> Judge away lol
> 
> You mean there's a moment in your day that's not spent teaching your infant four languages or scrubbing floors with organic homemade floor polish? Are you even a mom? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> A mum...... What's that? I just sit her in her jumperoo drinking coke all day, isn't that what mums do? HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Jumperoo? My doctor told me I was to put him in the jumperoo no more and no less than 7min 53sec every other day, as otherwise he will either never learn to jump or his legs will fall off. I hope you're sticking to the same regimen, because if you don't do it the same way as me, you're wrong.Click to expand...

Ahhhhh you see I must have got my wires crossed as I thought it was that she was to stay in the jumperoo and only take her out of it for 7min 53secs a day!! This parenting malarkey is just to much for me to take god knows how I managed to raise a child to the age of 6 haha


----------



## Wobbles

Enough is enough!

Flaming/trolling the forum and/or its members? Cross your fingers your account is active in the morning... Although I'm assuming you didn't want it anyway :)


----------

